# Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?



## SocioMeteo (10 Set 2010 às 16:38)

*Editado: HotSpot

Alguns post's movidos de outro tópico.

Este tópico foi criado para o tema "Precipitação em Portugal"
*
--------------------------------------------------------------




meteo disse:


> Quem me dera que todos os Invernos fossem como o último,mas tal não é possível... Há que entender que Portugal tanto pode ter Invernos chuvosos,como termos um INverno de muito pouca chuva,e entrarmos em seca..É normal,sempre foi assim,e sempre será assim.Bom é que se saiba aproveitar bem a água que cai nos anos de maior precipitação,porque num ano de precipitação bem acima da média,bem aproveitada teremos água suficiente nas barragens para anos seguintes mais criticos de precipitação.
> Sobre as previsões a longuissimo prazo,acredito nas previsões para a Europa toda,em termos médios,ou talvez para a europa Ocidental..
> Agora para um pais especifico como Portugal,não acredito muito!




Seca????
Portugal nem é dos paises mais atingidos por esse flagelo ou melhor apenas no interior Alentejano e interior da Beira Baixa é que a Seca possa assumir como um problema real e efectivo... pois mais de 70% do territorio Nacional todo o Litoral Sul,Centro,Norte Interior Norte e Centro não tem problemas de falta de agua ou de percipitação e alias qual a cidade mediterranea que tem uma percipitação anual por vezes superior a 700mm como a cidade de Lisboa??? Porto superior a 1200mm??? Coimbra/Leiria acima dos 900mm??? valores destes em Atenas ou no Sul Centro de Espanha seriam surreais impossiveis... ou seja... apesar desta tendencia intelectual que tentam condenar o territorio portugues a quase a um deserto semi-arido a verdade é que tendo em conta a nossa posição geografica ocidental atlantica o nosso territorio comparando com os outros paises mediterraneos tem ate bastante "agua" e valores de percipitação que são bem superiores a maioria das cidades regiões mediterranicas... e os nºs falam por si a capital de distrito mais "seca" de Portugal a cidade de Beja tem uma Media de percipitação superior a 500mm chove mais na cidade mais seca de Portugal que na maioria das cidades mediterranicas... e se compararmos com a restante Penisula iberica as diferenças são enormes... 

Relativo as previsões sazonais não se admirem que daqui a um mes estejamos com chuva/neve e temperaturas baixas e um Inverno chuvoso negando todas as previsões sazonais indicam o contrario não seria a 1ª vez alias as previsões sazonais diziam que iriamos ter um verão fresco e chuvoso e viu-se o que aconteceu.


----------



## belem (10 Set 2010 às 17:30)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*

As previsões podem dar errado pois podem, ainda na semana passada segundo alguns já tinhamos passado por uns dias de tempo chuvoso e fresco quase garantido.
Quanto a Portugal,  não prima por ter baixas precipitações em larga escala, mas antes por boas variações, o que lhe confere um bom puzzle bioclimático de acordo com Rivaz Martinez.
Não devem existir muitos locais em outros países europeus do Mediterrâneo com precipitações abaixo dos 300 mm como no Douro (no Sudeste de Espanha e TALVEZ em algumas ilhas mais áridas) e acima de 3000 mm como no Gerês ( se falarmos de Portugal propriamente dito já tinhamos que incluir as Selvagens com provavelmente valores ainda mais baixos de precipitação que no Douro e a montanha do Pico ( o local mais húmido da Europa tanto quanto sei) ainda mais altos que no Gerês.
Quanto à seca, nem há mais nada a dizer, se alguém tem dúvidas de alguma coisa, que contacte o IM, pois eles pelo menos, não serão tendenciosos certamente...




SocioMeteo disse:


> Seca????
> Portugal nem é dos paises mais atingidos por esse flagelo ou melhor apenas no interior Alentejano e interior da Beira Baixa é que a Seca possa assumir como um problema real e efectivo... pois mais de 70% do territorio Nacional todo o Litoral Sul,Centro,Norte Interior Norte e Centro não tem problemas de falta de agua ou de percipitação e alias qual a cidade mediterranea que tem uma percipitação anual por vezes superior a 700mm como a cidade de Lisboa???



Roma, Tirana, Istanbul e até Beirute...
Devem haver tantas outras mais...


----------



## SocioMeteo (10 Set 2010 às 17:49)

*Precipitação em Portugal?*



belem disse:


> As previsões podem dar errado pois podem, ainda na semana passada segundo alguns já tinhamos um outono chuvoso e fresco quase garantido.
> Quanto a Portugal,  não prima por ter baixas precipitações em larga escala, mas antes por boas variações, o que lhe confere um bom puzzle bioclimático de acordo com Rivaz Martinez.
> Não devem existir muitos locais em outros países europeus do Mediterrâneo com precipitações abaixo dos 300 mm como no Douro (no Sudeste de Espanha e TALVEZ em algumas ilhas mais áridas) e acima de 3000 mm como no Gerês ( se falarmos de Portugal propriamente dito já tinhamos que incluir as Selvagens com provavelmente valores ainda mais baixos de precipitação que no Douro e a montanha do Pico ( o local mais húmido da Europa tanto quanto sei) ainda mais altos que no Gerês.
> Quanto à seca, nem há mais nada a dizer, se alguém tem dúvidas de alguma coisa, que contacte o IM, pois eles pelo menos, não serão tendenciosos certamente...



é impressionante como o Belem consegue generalizar fazer da excepção a regra... mas o q é interessa essas regiões escondidas no vale do Douro ou do Guadiana?? isso representa alguma coisa para o pais??? quer comparar os niveis e valores de percipitação de Portugal com os niveis  e valores de percipitação do Interior de Castela,Extremadura,Andaluzia,Leon,Aragão,etc??? viaje pela penisula iberica mesmo por regiões que estão a mesma latitude de Coimbra ou mesmo do Porto e vai ver o que é aridez e falta de percipitação, vamos ser razoaveis Belem eu sei q o sonho do Belem era q Portugal fosse um deserto mas desculpe desiludi-lo mas não o é nem nunca vai ser...e sim dos paises ditos Mediterraneos e do Sul onde chove mais é em Portugal isto é factual é objectivo...

desculpe Belem mas esta tendencia de querer fazer de Portugal um deserto chateia um pouco sou sincero...

Belem viaje de avião ou de carro pela penisula Iberica e vai ver kms kms e kms de paisagem seca semi-arida 20 vezes superior a portuguesa... veja os valores de percipitação de cidades como Salamanca,Zamora,Burgos,Merida,Toledo,Alicante,Guadalajara etc não tem comparação com a maioria das nossas cidades mas não tem mesmo e voce vem me falar de regiões excepcionais de vales escondidos do Douro e do Guadiana??e das ilhas desertas??? por favor Belem assuma... Portugal não é Marrocos... ok Portugal é o pais dentro dos paises do sul da europa onde mais chove e onde as temperaturas medias anuais são mais baixas... porque é que esta realidade lhe incomada tanto???...


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2010 às 17:51)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*

Há várias regiões na bacia do Mediterrânico com precipitação elevada, nomeadamente o litoral da Croácia e do Montenegro. Aliás, Montenegro é considerada a região da Europa com quantitativos de precipitação anual mais elevados. Crkvice (Montenegro) a 940m de altitude, apresenta, para o período de 1961-1990, um valor de precipitação média anual de 4631mm.


----------



## SocioMeteo (10 Set 2010 às 18:06)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



Dan disse:


> Há várias regiões na bacia do Mediterrânico com precipitação elevada, nomeadamente o litoral da Croácia e do Montenegro. Aliás, Montenegro é considerada a região da Europa com quantitativos de precipitação anual mais elevados. Crkvice (Montenegro) a 940m de altitude, apresenta, para o período de 1961-1990, um valor de precipitação média anual de 4631mm.



sim é verdade sem duvida Dan e alias a Croacia apesar de ser uma região mediterranea e ter um clima na sua costa do tipo mediterraneo encontra-se numa região de grande instabilidade e riqueza metereologica por sinal das regiões mais ricas e extremas do sul da Europa todos sabemos que a região dos Balcãs tem Extremos climaticos impressionantes se considerarmos a sua Latitude o Inverno mesmo estando a mesma altitude é 4,5 vezes mais frio que a vizinha Italia... por vezes existem dias de Inverno mais rigorosos e frios que muitos dias de frio em paises Nordicos como  em Copenhaga ou Bergen... o tempo nos Balcas é estranho e de dificil classificação e de grande diversidade...


----------



## belem (10 Set 2010 às 18:11)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



SocioMeteo disse:


> é impressionante como o Belem consegue generalizar fazer da excepção a regra... mas o q é interessa essas regiões escondidas no vale do Douro ou do Guadiana?? isso representa alguma coisa para o pais??? quer comparar os niveis e valores de percipitação de Portugal com os niveis  e valores de percipitação do Interior de Castela,Extremadura,Andaluzia,Leon,Aragão,etc??? viaje pela penisula iberica mesmo por regiões que estão a mesma latitude de Coimbra ou mesmo do Porto e vai ver o que é aridez e falta de percipitação, vamos ser razoaveis Belem eu sei q o sonho do Belem era q Portugal fosse um deserto mas desculpe desiludi-lo mas não o é nem nunca vai ser....



Desculpe lá, mas aqui é que você já se está a passar um bocado.
Você não me conhece de lado nenhum, porque é que está a dizer essas coisas? Você já há muito tempo que tem andado a insinuar coisas inaceitáveis e tendo em conta o seu historial, nem sei como tem coragem de continuar a vir aqui postar.
Mas calha bem que até auxilio programas de reflorestação com espécies autóctones.
Como já lhe expliquei POrtugal prima mais pela variação, não por grande áreas áridas. 







SocioMeteo disse:


> desculpe Belem mas esta tendencia de querer fazer de Portugal um deserto chateia um pouco sou sincero...




Você se é sincero, não é aqui, certamente!
E novamente deu referências erradas. Você até podia ter algum cuidado no que apresenta, mas pelos vistos, tanto lhe faz o que mete neste forum, seja verdadeiro ou não, é sempre a marchar...




SocioMeteo disse:


> Belem viaje de avião ou de carro pela penisula Iberica e vai ver kms kms e kms de paisagem seca semi-arida 20 vezes superior a portuguesa......



Tenho viajado muito mais do que pensa, não preciso dos seus conselhos para nada, obrigado.




SocioMeteo disse:


> veja os valores de percipitação de cidades como Salamanca,Zamora,Burgos,Merida,Toledo,Alicante,Guadalajara etc não tem comparação com a maioria das nossas cidades mas não tem mesmo e voce vem me falar de regiões excepcionais de vales escondidos do Douro e do Guadiana??e das ilhas desertas??????...




Nenhum desses atinge menos de 300 mm. Só vejo isso nas zonas mais secas e abrigadas do Sudeste de Espanha. E eu falei-lhe foi em extremos e expliquei que Portugal é mais variado que monótono.
Ainda não entendeu isso?





SocioMeteo disse:


> por favor Belem assuma... Portugal não é Marrocos... ok Portugal é o pais dentro dos paises do sul da europa onde mais chove e onde as temperaturas medias anuais são mais baixas... porque é que esta realidade lhe incomada tanto???...



Em vez de meter floreados nas palavras, vá directo ao assunto, diga-me mas é qual o local na Europa mediterrânica ( seja num vale, numa ilha, numa cidade ou dentro de um garrafão), com as variações que Portugal tem e já agora de preferência com um tamanho semelhante.
E diga-me, tirando o Sudeste de Espanha ( pode ser um vale escondido no meio das pedras, ou o que quiser) qual o local na Europa mediterrânica que tem menos de 300 mm?
Se usar exemplos de ilhas, também posso usar exemplos de ilhas portuguesas.
Em relação à temperatura média anual, o assunto já foi discutido, como se viu, comparando as zonas mais quentes dos países, nem há assim muita diferença.




Dan disse:


> Há várias regiões na bacia do Mediterrânico com precipitação elevada, nomeadamente o litoral da Croácia e do Montenegro. Aliás, Montenegro é considerada a região da Europa com quantitativos de precipitação anual mais elevados. Crkvice (Montenegro) a 940m de altitude, apresenta, para o período de 1961-1990, um valor de precipitação média anual de 4631mm.



E não só, até temos locais com valores mais altos que Lisboa, espalhados por vários pontos do Mediterrâneo.


----------



## SocioMeteo (10 Set 2010 às 18:19)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



belem disse:


> Desculpe lá, mas aqui é que você já se está a passar um bocado.
> Você não me conhece de lado nenhum, porque é que está a dizer essas coisas? Você já há muito tempo que tem andado a insinuar coisas inaceitáveis e tendo em conta o seu historial, nem sei como tem coragem de continuar a vir aqui postar.
> Mas calha bem que até auxilio programas de reflorestação com espécies autóctones.
> Como já lhe expliquei POrtugal prima mais pela variação, não por grande áreas áridas.
> ...





Para mim e para muita gente em Portugal não existe nenhuma cidade nenhum sitio onde chova menos de 400mm por ano quanto mais 300 mm ano... dei-lhe o exemplo da capital de distrito mais seca de Portugal Beja... fal-me desses sitios porque voce é portugues e não é grego,espanhol ou italiano porque senão falaria lá de vales escondidos não sei onde onde chove menos de não sei quantos mm ano... Portugal não é um pais semi-arido ok mentalize-se disso... para os espanhois Portugal é um jardim verdejante... incrivel...


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2010 às 18:21)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Portugal é o pais dentro dos paises do sul da europa onde mais chove e onde as temperaturas medias anuais são mais baixas... porque é que esta realidade lhe incomada tanto???...





Em Portugal chove mais que na Eslovénia, Croácia, Bósnia, Montenegro e Albânia?
Temperatura média anual mais baixa?






Deve estar-se a referir aos dados deste post e que não chegou a dizer qual a sua fonte.
Aproveito para dizer que a média em Agosto foi 25,45ºC.

E quanto a seca, ela não afecta só o sul e interior centro. Isso referente ao ano passado, porque o que não falta são registos de seca em Portugal. 
Observatório de secas, por parte do IM.


----------



## belem (10 Set 2010 às 18:38)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Para mim e para muita gente em Portugal não existe nenhuma cidade nenhum sitio onde chova menos de 400mm por ano quanto mais 300 mm ano... ...



Exacto para os leigos na matéria não existe nem 1 sítio em Portugal assim, por isso é que quem quiser se dar ao trabalho de se informar, vai pesquisar sobre o assunto que foi o que eu fiz.



SocioMeteo disse:


> dei-lhe o exemplo da capital de distrito mais seca de Portugal Beja... fal-me desses sitios porque voce é portugues e não é grego,espanhol ou italiano porque senão falaria lá de vales escondidos não sei onde onde chove menos de não sei quantos mm ano... ...



Você deve pensar que só há climas nas capitais de distrito, nem mesmo que estas ocupem apenas 0,5 % da sua área e fiquem no cimo de uma montanha para você isso é que conta. Mas trabalhos feitos por profissionais feitos a uma escala mais representativa do distrito, é que já não lhe dizem nada.
Se você dá valores de apenas um local, não se espante que outros postem dados de outros locais.
Eu já convidei o Mesogeiakos a postar dados sobre as zonas mais quentes e secas da Grécia, não se preocupe que aqui, tirando algumas excepções, não há muita gente hipócrita.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Portugal não é um pais semi-arido ok mentalize-se disso... para os espanhois Portugal é um jardim verdejante... incrivel...



Portugal é um país variado, mentalize-se disso, SE QUISER...
Calha bem que a esmagadora maioria da Espanha,  há bastantes anos até era florestada, praticamente de Norte a Sul, tirando algumas zonas mais áridas do Sudeste e alguns vales mais abrigados do Centro e Sul.
O que vê nos mapas com um aspecto tão árido, na maior parte dos casos, são campos agrícolas de cereais secos ao sol, daí que como espero que entenda, quando apresentei as zonas mais secas e áridas no tópico destinado a estes locais específicos, procurei por demonstrar paisagens naturais e não campos agrícolas.
A desflorestação feita pelo Homem, da Espanha, é um facto triste e não propriamente um motivo de orgulho.
Quanto aos espanhois acharem Portugal um país verdejante, isso depende da região de onde o espanhol vem e a que região de Portugal ele se refere.
Conheço um estudante de Biologia que vive perto de Doñana e diz-me quando vem ao Algarve o acha mais árido que o lado espanhol.
Se fosse um estudante da Beira Alta, se calhar diria que o lado espanhol era mais árido.
Enfim, é um assunto sem interesse.
Mas se Portugal for verdejante aos olhos de todos os espanhóis, isso seria bom sinal, embora algo surrealista.


----------



## SocioMeteo (10 Set 2010 às 19:13)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



AnDré disse:


> Em Portugal chove mais que na Eslovénia, Croácia, Bósnia, Montenegro e Albânia?
> Temperatura média anual mais baixa?
> 
> 
> ...




obvio que não eu referi aqui que a região de dos Balcãs é uma região com caracteristicas metereologicas muito variadas com condições muito especiais julgo que referi isso aqui... certo?? quando me refiro a regiões mediterranicas refiro-me a Espanha,Italia,Grecia,algumas regiões do sul de frança Norte de Africa,etc e nesse contexto sim Portugal devido a sua posição geografica apresenta niveis e indices de percipitação superiores a muitas regiões do mediterraneo e valores de temperatura anuais relativamente inferiores a muitas cidades e regiões do Mediterraneo... eu ainda estou para descobrir que mal tem dizer que o clima em Portugal não é assim tão quente e seco como muita gente quer nos fazer entender... em Portugal acontecem fenomenos que não podem ser ignorados... quando o pais é antigido por massas de ar atlanticas maritimas baixas de pressões nos temos um clima totalmente atlantico  na segunda-feira quando tivemos percipitação em quase todo o pais a cidade de Viseu registava valores de temperatura as 15h de 16º graus era das cidades europeias mais frescas nesse dia... enfim e isso acontece com muita frequencia e parece-me que esses fenomenos são totalmente ignorados em Portugal dando apenas destaque as ondas de calor. 
Mas não me refiro apenas a fenomenos subjetivos mas sim a fenomenos objectivos como podemos considerar Portugal um forno se o Porto tem uma temperatura media anual de 14º-graus, Lisboa de 16,5º, Coimbra,Leiria de 15º graus,Faro de 17º lol e depois vemos Atenas com temperaturas medias anuais(mesmo com um Inverno com dias mais frios extremos de frio maiores) de 18º graus, Palermo de 17º graus,etc??? 


Mas porquê é q a maioria dos Users aqui se incomodam tanto por dizer que Portugal não é assim trão quente tão arido como muita gente diz???? o que é que isso tem de errado... 

Relativo a fonte onde consulto os meus dados é www.tutiempo.net e sim o mes de Julho estava incompleto por isso é q referi a temperatura de 23º graus na estação de Gago Coutinho assumo o meu erro....


----------



## belem (10 Set 2010 às 19:30)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



SocioMeteo disse:


> obvio que não eu referi aqui que a região de dos Balcãs é uma região com caracteristicas metereologicas muito variadas com condições muito especiais julgo que referi isso aqui... certo?? quando me refiro a regiões mediterranicas refiro-me a Espanha,Italia,Grecia,algumas regiões do sul de frança Norte de Africa,etc....




Ah, Afinal existem condições para fazer as suas comparações esquisitas...
Mas nem assim lhe chega para as medidas pois temos novamente exemplos de locais onde chove mais: Roma, Beirute, Istanbul, Montpellier,etc,etc...




SocioMeteo disse:


> e nesse contexto sim Portugal devido a sua posição geografica apresenta niveis e indices de percipitação superiores a muitas regiões do mediterraneo e valores de temperatura anuais relativamente inferiores a muitas cidades e regiões do Mediterraneo... eu ainda estou para descobrir que mal tem dizer que o clima em Portugal não é assim tão quente e seco como muita gente quer nos fazer entender.......




Eu diria ao contrário e todos verão como soa: Que mal tem dizer que Portugal afinal não é assim tão frio e húmido como pouca gente nos quer fazer entender?





SocioMeteo disse:


> em Portugal acontecem fenomenos que não podem ser ignorados... quando o pais é antigido por massas de ar atlanticas maritimas baixas de pressões nos temos um clima totalmente atlantico  na segunda-feira quando tivemos percipitação em quase todo o pais a cidade de Viseu registava valores de temperatura as 15h de 16º graus era das cidades europeias mais frescas nesse dia... enfim e isso acontece com muita frequencia e parece-me que esses fenomenos são totalmente ignorados em Portugal dando apenas destaque as ondas de calor. ....




As frentes de Leste são muito mais frias que as de Oeste, tendo em conta que você se refere às massas de ar com maior influência no inverno, na bacia mediterrânica, normalmente.
Mas então você precisa de rever os seus conceitos de ondas de calor e frio, pois não é certamente um dia, uma hora, numa zona alta da Beira como é Viseu, que vai mudar a perspectiva climatológica que se tem de um país inteiro. Daí não critique os outros por lhe darem dados climatológicos de regiões inteiras em vez de um episódio ocasional de um local.
Aliás é até nos dados climatológicos mais recentes que normalmente se baseiam os avisos de ondas de frio ou de calor.






SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas não me refiro apenas a fenomenos subjetivos mas sim a fenomenos objectivos como podemos considerar Portugal um forno se o Porto tem uma temperatura media anual de 14º-graus, Lisboa de 16,5º, Coimbra,Leiria de 15º graus,Faro de 17º lol e depois vemos Atenas com temperaturas medias anuais(mesmo com um Inverno com dias mais frios extremos de frio maiores) de 18º graus, Palermo de 17º graus,etc??? ....




Faro de 17 ºc lol?  Sim, estes dados e os outros atestam o rigor das suas referências. 
Felizmente que em Portugal houve circunstâncias que evitaram que  se fizesse pontinhos urbanos a ocupar distritos inteiros e a incluir zonas mais quentes, senão a nível de uso energético já tinhamos  colapsos frequentes  por excesso de uso de ar condicionado. 




SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas porquê é q a maioria dos Users aqui se incomodam tanto por dizer que Portugal não é assim trão quente tão arido como muita gente diz???? o que é que isso tem de errado... .



Assim que o sociometeo se preocupar em ser mais realista, todos lhe darão mais ouvidos. Um bom passo, será respeitar os outros, usar dados palpáveis e realistas para proteger os seus pontos de vista.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo a fonte onde consulto os meus dados é www.tutiempo.net e sim o mes de Julho estava incompleto por isso é q referi a temperatura de 23º graus na estação de Gago Coutinho assumo o meu erro....



Parabéns e continue nessas acções de humildade.


----------



## Costa (10 Set 2010 às 19:36)

Devemos dar ouvidos ao SocioMeteo e pedir ao IM que extinga imediatamente o seu observatório dedicado exclusivamente às secas em Portugal. 



> Observatório de Secas
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P. monitoriza o clima de Portugal Continental e em particular as situações de seca que ocorrem no território, sendo esta monitorização efectuada com base em informação nacional, com dados essencialmente de temperatura e precipitação obtidos das observações registadas na rede de estações do IM.
> 
> ...



Mais, ele afirma que o Norte nunca sofre de secas. 

Mas quando olhamos para a realidade constatamos precisamente que é na zona do Porto que a seca é mais intensa actualmente:






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/observatoriosecas/monitorizacao/situacaoactual/index.html


----------



## AnDré (10 Set 2010 às 21:13)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



SocioMeteo disse:


> obvio que não eu referi aqui que a região de dos Balcãs é uma região com caracteristicas metereologicas muito variadas com condições muito especiais julgo que referi isso aqui... certo?? quando me refiro a regiões mediterranicas refiro-me a Espanha,Italia,Grecia,algumas regiões do sul de frança Norte de Africa,etc e nesse contexto sim Portugal devido a sua posição geografica apresenta niveis e indices de percipitação superiores a muitas regiões do mediterraneo e valores de temperatura anuais relativamente inferiores a muitas cidades e regiões do Mediterraneo... eu ainda estou para descobrir que mal tem dizer que o clima em Portugal não é assim tão quente e seco como muita gente quer nos fazer entender... em Portugal acontecem fenomenos que não podem ser ignorados... quando o pais é antigido por massas de ar atlanticas maritimas baixas de pressões nos temos um clima totalmente atlantico  na segunda-feira quando tivemos percipitação em quase todo o pais a cidade de Viseu registava valores de temperatura as 15h de 16º graus era das cidades europeias mais frescas nesse dia... enfim e isso acontece com muita frequencia e parece-me que esses fenomenos são totalmente ignorados em Portugal dando apenas destaque as ondas de calor.
> Mas não me refiro apenas a fenomenos subjetivos mas sim a fenomenos objectivos como podemos considerar Portugal um forno se o Porto tem uma temperatura media anual de 14º-graus, Lisboa de 16,5º, Coimbra,Leiria de 15º graus,Faro de 17º lol e depois vemos Atenas com temperaturas medias anuais(mesmo com um Inverno com dias mais frios extremos de frio maiores) de 18º graus, Palermo de 17º graus,etc???
> 
> 
> ...



Em termos médios, e considerando o país como um todo, Portugal deve ter uma das temperaturas médias mais altas da Europa. Certamente mais que a Grécia e Espanha. Se nós arrefecemos com a brisa atlântica, a Grécia congela com o vento de norte. 

Quanto a precipitação, não nos podemos esquecer que Atenas se situa na região mais quente e seca da Grécia. Na metade oeste da Grécia o clima é bem mais húmido e frio. Daí, resumir o clima da Grécia a Atenas, não é nada correcto.
Também a zona norte e centro de Itália é bastante chuvosa. Excepção para o sul e Sicília. 

Voltando a considerar o país como um todo, aí sim é correcto dizer que não somos os mais secos. Devido à extensa área que tem com baixa pluviosidade, Espanha deve ser o mais seco.
Mas isso não significa que não se possa falar de seca em Portugal.
Em Portugal a seca é real. E penso que ninguém tem dúvidas quanto a isso.

E mais, a seca não se traduz só pela precipitação, mas pela evapotranspiração e número de horas de sol. E voltando a considerar o país como um todo, nem Espanha, nem Itália, e muito menos a Grécia, têm tanta irradiação solar como nós temos.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2010 às 22:32)

Fiquei pasmado com algumas coisas que li aqui .... pois toda a gente sabe que em Portugal o nosso clima é extremado porque podemos ter enormes secas EM TODO O PAÍS, ou então grandes chuvadas ao longo dos anos.
Em termos de valores de temperaturas gostavam que me dissessem um país europeu que não fosse tão quente como o nosso, bem como um país que não tivesse problemas  tão sérios com as secas ...
Sabiam que o Algarve é considerado a nível europeu a região com maior numero de horas de sol e que a nossa sudeste de Espanha é a mais seca da Europa !!

Surpresa para mim é esse valor de > 4000 mm nessa cidade de Montenegro, mas acho que deve ser a um efeito climático qualquer que ocorre nessa zona dos Balcãs, que gostava de falar melhor mas não tenho dados geográficos mas deve ter qualquer coisa a ver com o efeito mar mediterrâneo com as montanhas em que devem fazer tampão, e descarregar mas posso estar a dizer asneira ..


----------



## stormy (10 Set 2010 às 22:48)

Aurélio disse:


> Fiquei pasmado com algumas coisas que li aqui .... pois toda a gente sabe que em Portugal o nosso clima é extremado porque podemos ter enormes secas EM TODO O PAÍS, ou então grandes chuvadas ao longo dos anos.
> Em termos de valores de temperaturas gostavam que me dissessem um país europeu que não fosse tão quente como o nosso, bem como um país que não tivesse problemas  tão sérios com as secas ...
> Sabiam que o Algarve é considerado a nível europeu a região com maior numero de horas de sol e que a nossa sudeste de Espanha é a mais seca da Europa !!
> 
> Surpresa para mim é esse valor de > 4000 mm nessa cidade de Montenegro, mas acho que deve ser a um efeito climático qualquer que ocorre nessa zona dos Balcãs, que gostava de falar melhor mas não tenho dados geográficos mas deve ter qualquer coisa a ver com o efeito mar mediterrâneo com as montanhas em que devem fazer tampão, e descarregar mas posso estar a dizer asneira ..



Essa zona montanhosa faz de barreira a frentes e tambem cria forçamentos verticais sobre o ar quente e humido do mediterraneo...receita perfeita para muita convecção no verão-outono e muita chuva de origem frontal no inverno


----------



## Aurélio (10 Set 2010 às 23:04)

Dá uma média de cerca de 400 mm mensais .... deve ser espectacular os amantes da meteorologia viverem lá


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2010 às 23:22)

Crkvice fica a 940m de latitude, numa cadeia montanhosa muito próxima do mar.
O ritmo da precipitação é quase mediterrâneo, com uma forte redução no Verão, mas sem chegar a haver meses secos.







fonte

Praticamente metade do ano com precipitação média mensal de 500mm ou mais.


----------



## SocioMeteo (11 Set 2010 às 17:05)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



AnDré disse:


> Em termos médios, e considerando o país como um todo, Portugal deve ter uma das temperaturas médias mais altas da Europa. Certamente mais que a Grécia e Espanha. Se nós arrefecemos com a brisa atlântica, a Grécia congela com o vento de norte.
> 
> Quanto a precipitação, não nos podemos esquecer que Atenas se situa na região mais quente e seca da Grécia. Na metade oeste da Grécia o clima é bem mais húmido e frio. Daí, resumir o clima da Grécia a Atenas, não é nada correcto.
> Também a zona norte e centro de Itália é bastante chuvosa. Excepção para o sul e Sicília.
> ...



Deve ser mas não é André desculpe discordar mas é o que os nºs me dizem... tenho muitas dificuldades em assumir ou convencer-me de que Portugal é dos paises ou o pais com temperaturas medias anuais mais altas comparativamente com os outros paises do Mediterraneo quando os numeros dizem-me exactamente o contrario... nesse sentido acabo por reforçar mais o meu ponto de vista mesmo que este seja discordardante de muitas opiniões pois sou obrigado acreditar mais em dados objectivos e mensuraveis... o que penso que o André pretende dizer é que no Inverno Portugal é o pais com temperaturas medias anuais das mais elevadadas principalmente a sul do Tejo sim isso é verdade mas anualmente os valores que pesquisei dizem-me coisas interessantes a cidade mais quente capital de distrito de Portugal Faro tem uma temperatura mais baixa 17,2º que todas as cidades a mesma altitude da Secilia do centro,sul da grecia chipre,malta,etc etc ou por exemplo as cidades do Interior de Portugal mais frias Bragança,Guarda Vila Real ,Viseu registam valores iguais ou inferiores á cidade alpina capital do Norte de Italia de Milão ou mesmo de Turim isto é verdade... é por estas e por outras que eu não consigo entender como se pode afirmar que Portugal continental é a zona onde as temperaturas são mais elevadas, reforço o que disse e depois desta pesquisa ainda mais  e cada vez Portugal comparativamente aos paises Mediterraneos é o pais mais fresco e tambem um dos mais chuvosos, sim porque a nivel de percipitação faço meia culpa na região sul dos balcãs e parte de oriental sul da Italia(Bari) albania,ocidente da Grecia(Ilha de Corfu) a percipitação curiosamente elevada. 

Nota: nesta analise que fiz exclui a região dos Balcãs Servia,Croacia,Eslovenia,etc por 1º achar que o clima destas regiões não é marioritarimente mediterraneo,2º por todas as razões já aqui descritas belgrado antige temperaturas no inverno extremas mais frias que cidades da Escandinavia tem um clima muito particular e proprio no meu ponto de vista... 

Mas vejamos as temperaturas:

Portugal:

Temp. media anual Capitais de distrito: 

Norte:
Braga: 14º 
Porto:15º 
Vila Real:13,5º
Bragança:12º 

Centro:
Coimbra:15,5º 
Castelo Branco:15,7º
Leiria:15,3º 

Sul:
Lisboa:16,5º
Portalegre:15,6º
Evora:15,8º
Beja:16º
Faro:17,2º

Nota: todas as cidades registam percipitações anuais medias superiores a 500mm

Outras regiões do Sul da Europa:

Sul de Espanha:
Mais quente que qualquer cidade portuguesa capital de distrito:
Sevilha:18,6º
Cordoba:17,6º
Malaga:18ª
Valencia:17,8º
Alicante:18º

França:
Bastia:15,3º 

Italia: 
Palermo:18,5º
Catania:17,5º
Napoles:15,5º
Bari:16º
Roma:15,5º
Florença:14,5º
Genova:15,5º
Milão:12,5º

Malta:
LaValleta:18º

Grecia:
Norte da Grecia-região mais fria da Grecia:
Salonica:15º

Norte ocidental:
Corfu:17,5º 

Centro e Sul:
Atenas:17,5º 
Creta:18,3º 

Chipre:
Nicosia:19,4º 

Israel: 
Beirute:20,5º 

Veja bem André... o nº imenso de cidades e regiões do mediterraneo cidades (falo de cidades pois temos de ter um barometro de comparação e não é intelectualmente honesto virmos falar e comparar regiões inahabitadas ou cidades e regiões menos signficativas)...mas veja André o nº de cidades regiões do mediterraneo com valores de temperatura anual superiores á nossa capital de distrito mais quente Faro são imensas 

superior aos 17,2º Graus de Faro:
Beirute:20,5º 
Nicosia:19,4º 
Creta:18,3º 
Atenas:17,5º 
Corfu:17,5º 
LaValleta:18º
Palermo:18,5º
Catania:17,5º
Sevilha:18,6º
Cordoba:17,6º
Malaga:18ª
Valencia:17,8º
Alicante:18º

e já nem falo no Norte de africa... mas veja Dan é por isso que eu tenho serias duvidas mesmo que Portugal a nivel de temperatura media anual seja a região mais quente ou mesmo das mais quentes ou amenas da Europa Mediterranea antes pelo contrario a nossa cidade mais quente é das mais frescas do mediterraneo o que é que eu posso fazer??? lol já sei que iremos falar agora de Moura,Amereleja e Vila Real de Santo Antonio mas mesmo assim so mesmo Vila Real de Santo Antonio poderá competir com estes valores e mesmo assim é muito discutivel mas isso é uma excepção no pais... uma raridade um caso particular 90% do pais tem temperaturas medias anuais inferiores a 17,2º  esta é a verdade e na Sul Grecia,Chipre,Secilia,Malta,Sul de Espanha etc,etc nas regiões sem altitude é exactamente o contrario... 

e depois ha mais dados interessantes Salonica que fica na provincia mais fria da Grecia sendo a capital dessa provincia e sendo a 2ª cidade da Grecia tem um valor de temperatura media anual superior a nossa Braga ou ao nosso Porto.... lol 

Mas existem mais cidades onde neva muito e cidades já consideradas do centro da Europa como Florença e Milão tem valores de temperatura media anual superiores as nossa Bragança identicos a valores de cidades como Viseu ou Vila Real... 

é por isto tudo André que respeito a vossa opinião e pontos de vista mas eu mantenho a minha opinião e reforçada ainda é um Mito achar-se que Portugal é o pais mais ameno da europa... por isso digo e repito no universo mediterraneo Portugal é o pais mais anualmente dos mais frescos do mediterraneo... 

Agora penso que o André se refira aos meses de Inverno sim ai sem duvida o nosso inverno seja mais ameno que algumas cidades e regiões do mediterraneo mas não todas tambem .....Concordo com o que o André diz se afirmasse apenas os meses de Inverno... 

Cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (11 Set 2010 às 17:13)

Costa disse:


> Devemos dar ouvidos ao SocioMeteo e pedir ao IM que extinga imediatamente o seu observatório dedicado exclusivamente às secas em Portugal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol 

Costa eheheh muito pertinente sem duvida a cidade do Porto teve 2 meses secos já está em seca ok as definições são para levar a serio mesmo esta segunda e terça feira choveu perto de 20-30mm na região do Porto mas ok de facto os meses de Julho e Agosto foram secos e extramemente secos sem duvida para existirem fogos na região de Melgaço e Monção onde normalmente em Julho e Agosto corre agua por aqueles montes é natutral que a cidade do Porto não tenha fugido a regra... sem duvida.. é importante não nos esquecermos que entre Outubro e Maio praticamente não parou de chover literalmente no Norte do pais registando-se nºs impressionantes de chuva... A serio Costa eu sei que quer ter razão mas falar em Seca na região do Porto é um pouco demais... penso eu .... 

cumprs


----------



## belem (11 Set 2010 às 18:33)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Deve ser mas não é André desculpe discordar mas é o que os nºs me dizem... tenho muitas dificuldades em assumir ou convencer-me de que Portugal é dos paises ou o pais com temperaturas medias anuais mais altas comparativamente com os outros paises do Mediterraneo quando os numeros dizem-me exactamente o contrario... nesse sentido acabo por reforçar mais o meu ponto de vista mesmo que este seja discordardante de muitas opiniões pois sou obrigado acreditar mais em dados objectivos e mensuraveis... o que penso que o André pretende dizer é que no Inverno Portugal é o pais com temperaturas medias anuais das mais elevadadas principalmente a sul do Tejo sim isso é verdade mas anualmente os valores que pesquisei dizem-me coisas interessantes a cidade mais quente capital de distrito de Portugal Faro tem uma temperatura mais baixa 17,2º que todas as cidades a mesma altitude da Secilia do centro,sul da grecia chipre,malta,etc etc ou por exemplo as cidades do Interior de Portugal mais frias Bragança,Guarda Vila Real ,Viseu registam valores iguais ou inferiores á cidade alpina capital do Norte de Italia de Milão ou mesmo de Turim isto é verdade...



Você compara o que mais lhe convém, mesmo quando já lhe foram apresentados dados a provar o contrário.
UM deles foi o facto de em LIsboa até chover menos que em várias cidades do Mediterrâneo, outro são os níveis de insolação e na cereja do bolo, temos a vegetação climácica que não engana ninguém e dá a resposta às dúvidas de todos nós.
E sim dê-nos essas médias anuais de Milão de Turim que é para nós vermos.





SocioMeteo disse:


> é por estas e por outras que eu não consigo entender como se pode afirmar que Portugal continental é a zona onde as temperaturas são mais elevadas, reforço o que disse e depois desta pesquisa ainda mais  e cada vez Portugal comparativamente aos paises Mediterraneos é o pais mais fresco e tambem um dos mais chuvosos, sim porque a nivel de percipitação faço meia culpa na região sul dos balcãs e parte de oriental sul da Italia(Bari) albania,ocidente da Grecia(Ilha de Corfu) a percipitação curiosamente elevada.



Resumindo você compara os locais que mais lhe convém, mas esquece-se de outros que lhe indicam o contrário.
Tirar conclusões a partir daí e sem ter em conta todas as variantes a meu ver é no mínimo perigoso.
O André indicou-lhe que a altitude em alguns países mediterrânicos são factores limitativos para as temperaturas médias anuais e representam uma vasta área desses mesmos países, já as zonas mais quentes são situadas sobretudo junto ao litoral, logo os dados fornecidos por algumas cidades representam as zonas mais quentes ou amenas destes países.
Em Portugal, a organização populacional, teve uma ocupação completamente diferente desses países, evitando as zonas mais quentes, pois é menos montanhosa no geral e assim não se pode dizer que as cidades fiquem nas zonas mais quentes, tal como noutros países mediterrânicos.
Assim, sendo e como já foi dito aqui várias vezes antes, não nos podemos guiar apenas pelos dados das cidades para comparamos os climas de diferentes países, pois podemos tomar conclusões precipitadas.
Um agrupamento urbano, tanto quanto sei, foi edificado por razões indiferentes à representatividade climática de uma dada região e representa em Portugal, muitas vezes, pouca área relativamente ao tamanho do distrito.






SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas vejamos as temperaturas:
> 
> Portugal:
> 
> ...




Estão aí muitos erros. Não só nos valores apresentados como nas definições.
Gostaria também de saber o que é Beirute tem a haver com Israel.
Tem piada que o Sociometeo utiliza vários países para comparar só com 1 que é Portugal.
Um país não lhe chega para provar as suas teorias de comparações desajustadas, inúteis e impraticáveis tendo em conta a diferenciação do organizamento urbano de todos os países relativamente à sua representatividade e respectivo peso de relevância no clima.
Em Portugal não se colocou estações nas zonas mais quentes, mas mesmo fora delas o Duero já nos mostrou um localidade junto a Alcoutim com 18,8ºc de média anual. Isto certamente que já é um indício interessante embora ainda algo remoto sobre o que se passa nas zonas mais quentes. 



SocioMeteo disse:


> Veja bem André... o nº imenso de cidades e regiões do mediterraneo cidades (falo de cidades pois temos de ter um barometro de comparação e não é intelectualmente honesto virmos falar e comparar regiões inahabitadas ou cidades e regiões menos signficativas)...



Eu punha as coisas de outra forma.
AS cidades são pequenas em comparação com a extensão do resto do território e assim são pouco representativas da generalidade climática de um país. SE queremos ter uma atitude séria a nível de análise climática de uma região inteira duvido que se tenha que circunscrever apenas em torno dos dados de um ponto insignificante a nível climático mas eventualmente importante a nível urbanístico. O Homem intencionalmente não fez as cidades em sítios representativos de uma região inteira climaticamente.. Daí que se fazem mapas com distribuições mais alargadas e penso que aqui temos que dar primazia ao trabalho de profissionais e não de outras fontes duvidosas.




SocioMeteo disse:


> mas veja André o nº de cidades regiões do mediterraneo com valores de temperatura anual superiores á nossa capital de distrito mais quente Faro são imensas
> 
> superior aos 17,2º Graus de Faro:
> Beirute:20,5º
> ...



São tudo valores praticamente idênticos uns aos outros, tirando apenas 1 ou outro, são diferentes muito pequenas.
No Barrocal Algarvio, por exemplo, e numa vasta extensão temos médias superiores a 17,5ºc como já foi apresentado aqui no forum.









SocioMeteo disse:


> e depois ha mais dados interessantes Salonica que fica na provincia mais fria da Grecia sendo a capital dessa provincia e sendo a 2ª cidade da Grecia tem um valor de temperatura media anual superior a nossa Braga ou ao nosso Porto.... lol



A Grécia tem vastas regiões bem mais frias que Salonica,até mais a Sul, dado que na verdade, Salonica até é abrigada e fica junto ao mar, embora seja no Norte da Grécia. Daí que é perigoso fazer esse tipo de comparações tendenciosas.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Agora penso que o André se refira aos meses de Inverno sim ai sem duvida o nosso inverno seja mais ameno que algumas cidades e regiões do mediterraneo mas não todas tambem .....Concordo com o que o André diz se afirmasse apenas os meses de Inverno...
> 
> Cumps



 Sociometeo, estamos todos à espera que nos diga onde é que se disse que POrtugal é o mais quente ou ameno da Europa. Você é o único que aqui parece ter alguns complexos estranhos, pois passa a vida a comparar países de forma desajustada, parcial não se sabe ainda para que fim e com que utilidade.
Este forum tem primado pela utilidade, informação de bom nível, amizade e abertura a outras culturas, mas não se tolera muito a segregação e a desinformação.
Deixei-lhe muitas perguntas que até hoje ainda não respondeu em outros tópicos e você ainda tem a coragem de repetir os mesmos assuntos de sempre, com argumentos já ultrapassados e já sem qualquer sentido.


----------



## Pek (11 Set 2010 às 18:56)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



AnDré disse:


>



Perdonad el off-topic pero tengo que hacer una matización: ese mapa deja bastante que desear (al menos a escala ibérica) 

¿Acaso no existen los Pirineos, Cordillera Cantábrica, Alta meseta norte-Sistema ibérico? ¿Medias en Pirineos entre 0 y 5 ºC para los meses más fríos  ? Y no se trata precisamente de regiones pequeñas (más grandes que unos cuantos países europeos)...

Los mapas generalistas europeos son malísimos a la hora de reflejar la compleja realidad climática ibérica. No me cansaré de repetirlo.

Saludos

Por cierto, el autor del mapa debería plantearse cómo es posible la existencia de casi *40* glaciares (sí, ni 1 ni 2 ni 3, sino 40) en la Cordillera Pirenaica con semejantes temperaturas  No estaría de más que echara un ojo a imágenes veraniegas como éstas:


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2010 às 16:01)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*

*SocioMeteo*,

Salónica, a cidade Grega que referiu, está muito longe de ser a mais fria da Grécia.
Veja por exemplo Florina. A 650m de altitude, (praticamente o mesmo que Bragança), e com uma média anual que não chega a 11ºC.
E não esquecer que a Grécia não é um país plano. Muito pelo contrário. E quando me referi ao país num todo, é uma temperatura média contando com o seu todo. 
Em Portugal continental, sabemos que a média anual ronda os 15,2ºC (período 71-00, boletim anual do IM). E em Espanha, Itália e Grécia, será superior?
A Grécia tem todo um mar quente que a envolve, onde estão a maioria das cidades, mas tem também um interior com um relevo altamente acidentado e uma grande área acima dos 1000m de altitude.
Milão, em Itália, está a 200m de altitude, e mesmo assim tem uma temperatura média de 12,5ºC (dado seu). Que média terão todas as localidades dos Alpes Italianos? A área ainda é muita. E mesmo o interior da península de Itália tem um relevo muito acidentado que chega a ultrapassar os 2000m de altitude.
Espanha tem o sul muito quente, mas e o norte? Fazendo a média da temperatura anual espanhola num todo, quanto dá?

É a isso que me refiro. E por isso fiz questão de referir a expressão "país como um todo".



> (falo de cidades pois temos de ter um barometro de comparação e não é intelectualmente honesto virmos falar e comparar regiões inahabitadas ou cidades e regiões menos signficativas)



Não concordo! As cidades estão por norma em regiões amenas. O que não significa que o país no seu todo seja ameno.
Imaginemos, por exemplo, que a ilha da Madeira é um país independente, e apenas temos em conta os dados do Funchal (maior cidade) para caracterizar o clima do país. É correcto dizer que a Madeira tem 18,98ºC de temperatura média anual e 600,8mm de precipitação média anual (período 1971-2000)? 


*Pek*, o mapa que usei é de uma simplicidade tal (mesoescala) que só servia para se ter uma noção da distribuição geral da temperatura média mensal.
Óbvio que os Pirenéus, a Cordilheira Cantábrica, etc, têm temperaturas médias muito mais baixas. E o *sociometeo*, quando considera a temperatura média anual de um país (e não das cidades), deve ter essa noção.


----------



## Paulo H (12 Set 2010 às 17:58)

Se o que vocês querem é afirmar uma temperatura média de um determinado país, tenho-vos a dizer que tal feito, é uma tarefa inglória, pois não se podem fazer omeletes sem ovos e os ovos são registos de estações meteorológicas oficiais que se regulem por métodos, técnicas e equipamentos de internacionalmente reconhecidos. Para podermos calcular a temperatura média de um país com precisão superior a 95%, fazem falta muitas mais estações, e mais: Não poderíamos juntar tudo num molhe e fazer média, pois algumas estão muito próximas e outras muito isoladas. As que existem muito próximas, teriam de representar por isso uma região mais pequena. Como não se fazem omeletes sem ovos, o melhor que temos a fazer é aceitar com alguma reserva o que os mapas de mesoscala nos dizem, mesmo sabendo que são mapas que extrapolam valores onde não é possível medir, tendo em conta variáveis como: altitude (a principal), latitude e a proximidade do mar (continentalidade). Muitas mais variáveis teriam de se ter em conta, nomeadamente as de microescala: albedo do solo, efeito ilha urbana, linhas de água, tipo de vegetação, morfologia do terreno (vale, encosta norte ou sul, bacia, cova, cume), e a insolação.

Tudo o que se possa discutir não vai levar a nada, faltam ovos!! 

Ps: Outra coisa é dizer: a temperatura média num país cuja região englobe 80% da população é X! Nesse caso calculavamos a temperatura média de braga, porto, aveiro, coimbra, leiria, lisboa, setúbal e faro, e teríamos 80% da população. Mas lá está, provavelmente mesmo assim, apenas 30% da população se iria rever nessa temperatura média.


----------



## SocioMeteo (12 Set 2010 às 19:05)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



AnDré disse:


> *SocioMeteo*,
> 
> Salónica, a cidade Grega que referiu, está muito longe de ser a mais fria da Grécia.
> Veja por exemplo Florina. A 650m de altitude, (praticamente o mesmo que Bragança), e com uma média anual que não chega a 11ºC.
> ...




Ok André não retiro o que disse o territorio portugues não de longe o territorio mais quente da Bacia paises do Mediterraneo lamento mas mantenho o meu ponto de vista... os 18,5º de temperatura media anual de Palermo, Valencia ou de Atenas são de fazer inveja aos 14º do Porto ou aos 16,5º de Lisboa ou mesmo aos 17,2,º de Faro. O engraçado é que consigo dar aqui 6,7 cidades grandes espanholas,3,4 italianas,8,9 gregas com temperaturas medias anuais superiores a 18º graus e aqui niguem me consegue dar uma unica capital de distrito portuguesa onde se chegue aos 17,5º quanto mais superar os 18º graus... se fossemos assim tão quentes como o André pretende comprovar isso não iria acontecer??? 

Não se esqueçam que 60%,70% do territorio portutgues fica a Norte do Rio Tejo onde é impossivel chegar-se a temperaturas medias anuais altas e amenas antes pelo contrario  e que os restantes 20% são o Interior Aletejano mesmo com um Verão abrasador as temperaturas baixas durantes 4,5 meses do ano não permitem ter esses tais valores que se registam essas temperaturas no mediterraneo anualmente, as regiões mais amenas de Portugal e que hipoteticamente poderiam competir com as  regiões mais amenas do mediterraneo é o Algarve,Litoral alentejano e Linha do Estoril em Lisboa mas devido as influencias atlanticas no algarve,Litoral alentejano e em Lisboa apesar do Inverno ameno o Verão não é abrasador e os verões são mais curtos e menos prolongados que no mediterraneo logo cidades como Faro,Sagres,Sines ou Setubal não poderão atingir valores de temperatura media que possam competir com cidades de Malta,Secilia,Sul de Espanha ou Grecia ou Chipre, logo as regiões mais amenas de Portugal que apenas preenchem 10-15% do territorio Nacional nem essas excepções á regra conseguem se aproximar dos valores sentidos em muitas outras cidades,regiões mediterraneas.

Cumps,


----------



## SocioMeteo (12 Set 2010 às 19:08)

Paulo H disse:


> Se o que vocês querem é afirmar uma temperatura média de um determinado país, tenho-vos a dizer que tal feito, é uma tarefa inglória, pois não se podem fazer omeletes sem ovos e os ovos são registos de estações meteorológicas oficiais que se regulem por métodos, técnicas e equipamentos de internacionalmente reconhecidos. Para podermos calcular a temperatura média de um país com precisão superior a 95%, fazem falta muitas mais estações, e mais: Não poderíamos juntar tudo num molhe e fazer média, pois algumas estão muito próximas e outras muito isoladas. As que existem muito próximas, teriam de representar por isso uma região mais pequena. Como não se fazem omeletes sem ovos, o melhor que temos a fazer é aceitar com alguma reserva o que os mapas de mesoscala nos dizem, mesmo sabendo que são mapas que extrapolam valores onde não é possível medir, tendo em conta variáveis como: altitude (a principal), latitude e a proximidade do mar (continentalidade). Muitas mais variáveis teriam de se ter em conta, nomeadamente as de microescala: albedo do solo, efeito ilha urbana, linhas de água, tipo de vegetação, morfologia do terreno (vale, encosta norte ou sul, bacia, cova, cume), e a insolação.
> 
> Tudo o que se possa discutir não vai levar a nada, faltam ovos!!
> 
> Ps: Outra coisa é dizer: a temperatura média num país cuja região englobe 80% da população é X! Nesse caso calculavamos a temperatura média de braga, porto, aveiro, coimbra, leiria, lisboa, setúbal e faro, e teríamos 80% da população. Mas lá está, provavelmente mesmo assim, apenas 30% da população se iria rever nessa temperatura média.



Excelente Paulo concordo plenamente com o seu ponto de vista mas se formos por esse raciocinio o meu ponto de vista sai reforçado e acabaria por ter razão logo eles preferem não irem por ai.... 
So uma nota ai ignoravamos mais de 60% do territorio pois deixariamos de parte todas as cidades do Interior mais frescas e frias que as do litoral.

cumps


----------



## Pek (12 Set 2010 às 19:15)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



AnDré disse:


> *Pek*, o mapa que usei é de uma simplicidade tal (mesoescala) que só servia para se ter uma noção da distribuição geral da temperatura média mensal.
> Óbvio que os Pirenéus, a Cordilheira Cantábrica, etc, têm temperaturas médias muito mais baixas. E o *sociometeo*, quando considera a temperatura média anual de um país (e não das cidades), deve ter essa noção.



Sí, si yo te entiendo AnDré. Lo decía básicamente porque en ese mapa otras Cordilleras y Altas Mesetas sí son tenidas en cuenta: Alpes, Cárpatos, Tatra, Balcanes, Montes Tauro-Pónticos-Alta Meseta Centrooriental Turca, etc. Y en cambio las que he citado (y algunas otras) no lo son a pesar de tener amplia extensión y de su importancia (los Pirineos, por ejemplo, forman parte del triunvirato principal de las cadenas montañosas europeas junto al Cáucaso y los Alpes). Fijaos en la extensión (aproximada):

- Pirineos: 60.000 km2
- Cordillera Cantábrica (no incluyo los Montes Vascos ni el Macizo Galaico-Leonés (Montes de León, Macizo Central Ourensano, Sierras de Sanabria): 50.000 km2
- Sistema Ibérico: 60.000 km2
Etc...

Creo que son superficies lo suficientemente grandes (sólo entre estos tres ejemplos suman 170.000 km2, casi nada) como para tener en cuenta incluso en un mapa muy simple y generalista.

Saludos


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2010 às 19:23)

Digam-me então um país que seja mais quente no Verão do que o nosso e Espanha......
Sim falo apenas em termos de Verão !!
E um país que seja mais quente do que o nosso no Inverno !!!

Quanto á historia das médias isso já é um bocado mais perigoso porque imaginemos que temos um país muito pobre com estações de 500 km, sendo muito e outro muito rico com estações de 100 em 100 km ..... pois isso das médias torna-se perigoso e teria que haver um critério europeu do tipo:
- tem que haver uma estação meteorológica de 100 km em 100 km ...

Penso que em termos de temperatura e devido á posição em que estamos é complicado não ser os mais quentes embora me tenha lembrado neste momento da Ilha de Chipre !!!
Em termos de precipitação a Espanha é mais seca do que nós bem como creio que possivelmente a Grécia também !!
israel e chipre também é certamente mais seca do que nós e possivelmente a Turquia mas aí tenho dúvidas devido a uma cadeia montanhosa.

E não ... não tenho dados para confirmar apenas o meu "faro meteorológico"


----------



## Paulo H (12 Set 2010 às 19:29)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Excelente Paulo concordo plenamente com o seu ponto de vista mas se formos por esse raciocinio o meu ponto de vista sai reforçado e acabaria por ter razão logo eles preferem não irem por ai....
> So uma nota ai ignoravamos mais de 60% do territorio pois deixariamos de parte todas as cidades do Interior mais frescas e frias que as do litoral.
> 
> cumps



É o meu raciocínio, não é para contrariar ou favorecer ninguém.. 

A verdade é que não temos suficiente número de estações que nos transmita necessário nível de confiança, para que possamos dizer "esta é a temperatura média anual do meu país"! Com as estações que temos, é mais seguro indicar uma temperatura média para uma região limitada que engloba 80% da população, mais do que isso não dá suficiente nível de confiança!

E de que nos vale conhecermos a temperatura média de um país??? Significa algo importante? Pouco nos diz, se ignorarmos outras estatísticas: média das mínimas, média das máximas e muito importante os respectivos desvios padrão! Entre outras..


----------



## Paulo H (12 Set 2010 às 19:37)

De que me vale dizer que castelo branco tem uma temperatura média anual de 15.5-15.7C? Até é capaz de ser a temperatura do país e até é capaz de ser igual à temperatura média de uma de muitas cidades do litoral. Mas o clima de castelo branco não tem nada mas mesmo nada a ver com o litoral! Normalmente existem 2 meses onde se cruzam as temperaturas do litoral em relação a esta cidade, a partir da qual fica mais quente no verão e mais fria no inverno! Normalmente é em abril/maio e outubro/novembro que se trocam as temperaturas, e contudo anualmente até podem mostrar a mesma média! Concluindo o raciocínio, de que nos serve a média anual sem outros dados?? Pouco.


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2010 às 20:03)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Ok André não retiro o que disse o territorio portugues não de longe o territorio mais quente da Bacia paises do Mediterraneo lamento mas mantenho o meu ponto de vista... os 18,5º de temperatura media anual de Palermo, Valencia ou de Atenas são de fazer inveja aos 14º do Porto ou aos 16,5º de Lisboa ou mesmo aos 17,2,º de Faro. O engraçado é que consigo dar aqui 6,7 cidades grandes espanholas,3,4 italianas,8,9 gregas com temperaturas medias anuais superiores a 18º graus e aqui niguem me consegue dar uma unica capital de distrito portuguesa onde se chegue aos 17,5º quanto mais superar os 18º graus... *se fossemos assim tão quentes como o André pretende comprovar isso não iria acontecer??? *




Mas quero provar o quê?
Eu até agora só falei de *países* e não de cidades. E falei em 4 países: Portugal, Grécia, Itália e Espanha.

Mas vamos a valores:

15,2ºC diz o IM que é a temperatura média em Portugal Continental.
14,6ºC diz a AEMET que é a temperatura média anual em Espanha (totalidade do território espanhol). 
13,1ºC é a temperatura média anual de Itália. (Totalidade do território) (página 16 - pdf)

Ainda não encontrei um valor para a Grécia. Apenas mapas...


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2010 às 20:11)

Paulo H disse:


> De que me vale dizer que castelo branco tem uma temperatura média anual de 15.5-15.7C? Até é capaz de ser a temperatura do país e até é capaz de ser igual à temperatura média de uma de muitas cidades do litoral. Mas o clima de castelo branco não tem nada mas mesmo nada a ver com o litoral! Normalmente existem 2 meses onde se cruzam as temperaturas do litoral em relação a esta cidade, a partir da qual fica mais quente no verão e mais fria no inverno! Normalmente é em abril/maio e outubro/novembro que se trocam as temperaturas, e contudo anualmente até podem mostrar a mesma média! Concluindo o raciocínio, de que nos serve a média anual sem outros dados?? Pouco.



Exacto! Daí não se poder julgar o clima de um país pelo clima de uma cidade.
A melhor forma é através de uma grelha de pontos, distribuídos da forma mais homogénea possível. 
Em Portugal continental os pontos não são muitos. Nas normais 1971-2000 são 54 pontos, mas penso de distribuídos de forma a dizermos que os 15,2ºC de temperatura média não fogem muito à realidade.
O mesmo para Espanha.
Quanto a Itália, os 13,1ºC foram obtidos de uma forma bem mais precisa. (pdf. que enuncie no post anterior, na página 3).


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2010 às 20:15)

E eu ainda não percebi esta discussão toda .... falando aqui em capitais escolhidas cirurgicamente  diga-se de passagem !!
Sabe-se perfeitamente que Faro, Lisboa e Porto nunca poderiam ser as cidades mais quentes ..... porque estão voltadas para o Atlântico e muito menos se pode comparar um clima por cidades ....
Também me parece uma estupidez sinceramente, desculpem esta discussão porque não estamos a comparar países com as mesmas características geográficas, com o mesmo relevo, clima, com a mesma densidade de estações e principalmente com o mesmo tamanho !!
Podemos ter um país só com altitude muito baixa, e outro com altitude mais elevada, um com metade que é uma torradeira, e outra parte que é um congelador.
Sinceramente acho esta discussão com pouco interesse .... e pouco a haver com nome do tópico para além de se andar demasiado em ciclo por aqui ....

Sinceramente acho que discutirmos a região mais fria ou mais quente numa dada estação do ano seria mais interessante .... porque existem países como a Grécia por exemplo que tem no Inverno muitos sitios com temperatura gélidas e depois no Verão é um autêntico "assado" bem como a região da Andaluzia na Espanha que tem sempre durante 5 meses temperaturas superiores a 35º


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2010 às 21:19)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Não se esqueçam que 60%,70% do territorio portutgues fica a Norte do Rio Tejo onde é impossivel chegar-se a temperaturas medias anuais altas e amenas antes pelo contrario  e que os restantes 20% são o Interior Aletejano mesmo com um Verão abrasador as temperaturas baixas durantes 4,5 meses do ano não permitem ter esses tais valores que se registam essas temperaturas no mediterraneo anualmente...



Comparativamente com as regiões da bacia do Mediterrâneo, são os meses de Verão que fazem baixar um pouco as médias anuais de Portugal. Nos meses de Verão, a influência do Atlântico não permite mínimas tão altas como aquelas que se registam nas  regiões da bacia do Mediterrâneo. 
Nos meses mais frios acontece o inverso, é em Portugal que se registam os valores médios mais elevados.


----------



## Lousano (12 Set 2010 às 21:50)

*Re: Previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno 2010/11*



AnDré disse:


> Mas quero provar o quê?
> Eu até agora só falei de *países* e não de cidades. E falei em 4 países: Portugal, Grécia, Itália e Espanha.
> 
> Mas vamos a valores:
> ...



De tanta treta escrita, fala-se em valores concretos.


----------



## SocioMeteo (12 Set 2010 às 22:34)

Aurélio disse:


> Digam-me então um país que seja mais quente no Verão do que o nosso e Espanha......
> Sim falo apenas em termos de Verão !!
> E um país que seja mais quente do que o nosso no Inverno !!!
> 
> ...




Nosso Inverno onde??? no Algarve??? em Lisboa??? porque no alto alentejo,beira inteiror,tras-montes mais de 70% do territorio  e minho o nosso inverno e mais frio que muitas regiões europeias mas na boa, andamos uma vida inteira a sermos convencidos q o nosso pais é o mais quente da europa... tb nos andaram a convencer a umas decadas que eramos uma potencia mundial mas depois la se descobriu que não eramos... 

Falo no Inverno porque no Verão acaba quase por ser um insulto a inteligencia de alguem acharmos que o nosso verão é o mais quente da europa... lol... mas não  sou eu que digo são os nº... 

Aurelio explique-me so como o seu faro meteorologico explicam isto:

superior aos 17,2º Graus de Faro:
Beirute:20,5º 
Nicosia:19,4º 
Creta:18,3º 
Atenas:17,5º 
Corfu:17,5º 
LaValleta:18º
Palermo:18,5º
Catania:17,5º
Sevilha:18,6º
Cordoba:17,6º
Malaga:18ª
Valencia:17,8º
Alicante:18º

comparando com isto:

Portugal:

Temp. media anual Capitais de distrito: 

Norte:
Braga: 14º 
Porto:15º 
Vila Real:13,5º
Bragança:12º 

Centro:
Coimbra:15,5º 
Castelo Branco:15,7º
Leiria:15,3º 

Sul:
Lisboa:16,5º
Portalegre:15,6º
Evora:15,8º
Beja:16º
Faro:17,2º


so estou a perguntar leia bem o que escrevi Aurelio... como é que podemos achar que nas nossas cidades onde vivemos o nosso clima é mais quente mais ameno... que estas dezenas de cidades mediterranicas???

Julgo que por vezes confunde-se um pouco o desejo com a realidade... eu compreendo que a maioria dos portugueses desejavam que fossemos o pais mais ameno da europa que tivessemos o melhor clima da europa... mas pelos vistos não somos os unicos antes pelo contrario o nosso toque atlantico da um perfume ao nosso clima muito singular aproximando-o em mts aspectos mt mais ao clima do litoral frances ou do norte de espanha do que dos restantes paises do Mediterraneo... explique-me em que cidade mediterranea tem temperaturas de 12º,13º graus de minima como tem no Beira Litoral,Minho durante os meses de Julho e Agosto??? por exemplo.... 

cumps


----------



## Dan (12 Set 2010 às 23:02)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Nosso Inverno onde??? no Algarve??? em Lisboa??? porque no alto alentejo,beira inteiror,tras-montes mais de 70% do territorio  e minho o nosso inverno e mais frio que muitas regiões europeias mas na boa, andamos uma vida inteira a sermos convencidos q o nosso pais é o mais quente da europa...



Uma afirmação destas convinha ser fundamentada com alguns dados. 70% do território de Portugal tem um Inverno mais frio que muitas regiões da Europa? Que regiões?


----------



## Aurélio (12 Set 2010 às 23:18)

Continuo a achar perigoso isto tratado assim .... de que médias estamos a falar, das temperaturas médias propriamente ditas, das médias das máximas.
Se estamos falando de média isto é muito perigoso e erróneo senão vejamos:
Cidade X:
Temp Min: 20º 
Temp Max: 30º 
Temp Media: 25º

Cidade Y:
Temp Min: 10º
Temp Max: 42º 
Temp Media: 26º (agora depende de como é calculada esta média pelos IM)

Então qual é a cidade mais quente ????????
Sabiam que existem desertos em que faz muito frio á noite e durante dia é torrido com valores da ordem dos 50º !!

Já agora:
uperior aos 17,2º Graus de Faro:
Beirute:20,5º 
Nicosia:19,4º 
Creta:18,3º 
Atenas:17,5º 
Corfu:17,5º 
LaValleta:18º
Palermo:18,5º
Catania:17,5º
Sevilha:18,6º
Cordoba:17,6º
Malaga:18ª
Valencia:17,8º
Alicante:18º

Engraçadas estas cidades ... e qual a diferença de amplitude térmica durante um dia ???
Se eu vivesse nos trópicos em que a minima e a máxima é na ordem dos 26º e aqui fosse igual, seria a minha cidade mais quente ....isto analisado assim é perigoso


----------



## AnDré (12 Set 2010 às 23:22)

SocioMeteo disse:


> andamos uma vida inteira a sermos convencidos q o nosso pais é o mais quente da europa...





SocioMeteo disse:


> superior aos 17,2º Graus de Faro:



Continua a confusão... Países ou cidades?
É que a resposta dos países já dei atrás.

Quanto a cidades, não vi ninguém dizer que tínhamos as cidades mais quentes da Europa. 
Mas já agora, actualizando os seus dados, a temperatura média anual em Faro (71-00) é 17,35ºC e de Lisboa (Geofísico) é 17,0ºC.


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2010 às 02:30)

Demasiado alto me parecía ese valor de 14,6 ºC de temperatura media para todo el territorio español y creo haber encontrado la explicación. En realidad son varios factores:

1. La inclusión de Canarias, que posee un clima subtropical y que poco o nada tiene que ver geográficamente con el resto del estado (de hecho *geográficamente* (insisito para que quede claro) no pertenece ni al mismo continente).

 En ese punto calculé la temperatura media anual (1971-2000) utilizando las 69 estaciones peninsulares y baleares que figuran en la página web de AEMET (es decir, todas menos las canarias). El resultado fue de *14,4 ºC*. Tampoco era una variación considerable con respecto al valor que aportaba AnDré, pero me seguía pareciendo muy alto...Y entonces me di cuenta de lo que realmente ocurría:

2. España es un país con aproximadamente el *60%* (exactamente el 58%) de su territorio por encima de los 600 msnm (cerca de 300.000 km2) . Tan sólo el *11%* del territorio está por debajo de los 200 msnm. Todo ello con datos oficiales del INE (Instituto Nacional de Estadística) en la mano.
 Bien, pues resulta que de las 69 estaciones analizadas sólo 21 están por encima de los 600 msnm (el *30%* del total) y la friolera de 33 por debajo de los 200 msnm (el *48%* del total). Para más inri 26 de esas 33 estaciones situadas por debajo de los 200 msnm son costeras y 19 de las 33 se localizan en la zona sur peninsular. Tabla resumen (porcentaje de territorio y estaciones por encima o debajo de una determinada altitud):


.................................España real.......Representación de España en AEMET.....Diferencia

menos de 200 msnm.........11%...............................48%................................ +37 puntos 
más de 600 msnm.............58%..............................30%................................. -28 puntos

Como se ve las diferencias entre una y otra columna son más que significativas lo que nos lleva a la conclusión de que la representatividad real de las estaciones sobre la realidad del territorio nacional no es demasiado buena. *Y, por tanto, realmente la temperatura media de la España peninsular+Baleares es apreciablemente más baja*. De lo que *sí* es representativa esa temperatura es de la temperatura media de los lugares en que predominantemente se concentra la población española, que obviamente no es lo mismo que la temperatura media del país.

Fijaos en el hecho de que sólo *1* de las 69 estaciones tratadas se puede considerar de alta montaña (y por muy poco y ni siquiera está en las cordilleras principales ni en las más frías), y que sólo *6* (incluyendo la anterior) se sitúan a más de 1000 msnm. Eso es una absoluta barbaridad en un territorio con tanta cantidad y tanta superficie cubierta por altas mesetas, parameras y cordilleras importantes (con picos de casi 3.500 msnm en el área peninsular). Imaginaos, para todo el Portugal continental se han utilizado 54 estaciones (que no son muchas); en España para una superficie mayor (la que hay por encima de 1000 msnm) sólo 6. De locos.

Saludos y espero haber aclarado algo el asunto en lo que se refiere a España


----------



## Costa (13 Set 2010 às 09:37)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Nosso Inverno onde??? no Algarve??? em Lisboa??? porque no alto alentejo,beira inteiror,tras-montes mais de 70% do territorio  e minho o nosso inverno e mais frio que muitas regiões europeias mas na boa, andamos uma vida inteira a sermos convencidos q o nosso pais é o mais quente da europa... tb nos andaram a convencer a umas decadas que eramos uma potencia mundial mas depois la se descobriu que não eramos...
> 
> Falo no Inverno porque no Verão acaba quase por ser um insulto a inteligencia de alguem acharmos que o nosso verão é o mais quente da europa... lol... mas não  sou eu que digo são os nº...
> 
> ...



Estes são os dados oficiais e enquanto você não apresentar dados gerais (e não de cidades em particular) que fundamentam o que diz,  chamo-lhe com as letras todas de *mentiroso e aldrabão*.



AnDré disse:


> Mas quero provar o quê?
> Eu até agora só falei de *países* e não de cidades. E falei em 4 países: Portugal, Grécia, Itália e Espanha.
> 
> Mas vamos a valores:
> ...


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2010 às 11:38)

Bueno, pues creo que ya tenemos "ganador" (una palabra muy fea hablando de climatología) en la comparación entre estos 4 países: Grecia. He hecho lo mismo que hice para España con las estaciones disponibles en la página web del HNMS (Hellenic National Meteorological Service) y el valor medio final ha sido, nada más y nada menos, de *16,8 ºC*. El número de estaciones utilizadas ha sido de 34 (lo cual representa una ratio mejor que la de España sin ir más lejos. En Grecia 1 estación por cada 3.882 km2 y en España 1 por cada 7.333 km2  ). Ahora bien, hay que hacer algunas matizaciones importantes:

1. Esos 16,8 ºC resultan la media anual de las medias *PONDERADAS* mensuales. En Grecia se hace así, no con la media aritmética mensual, y así es como lo ofrece el HNMS en su web. ¿Qué quiere decir eso y qué implica? Pues que normalmente la media ponderada es más baja que la aritmética en invierno y más alta en verano. Al cabo del año resulta un desfase aproximado de +0,5 ºC de la media ponderada sobre la aritmética (lo he calculado tras analizar unas cuantas estaciones de todo el país. No todas porque es mucho curro  ). Por tanto, y aproximadamente (recordad),: 16,8 - 0,5 = *16,3 ºC* de media aritmética anual.

2. Tengo la sensación de que ese valor también representa, al igual que sucede en España, la media anual de las temperaturas de los lugares donde se concentra preferentemente la población y *NO* *de la totalidad del pais* (las zonas montañosas y de altura están peor representadas). Como digo, algo similar a lo que sucede en España aunque probablemente no tan exagerado como en el país ibérico (por lo de la ratio de antes). En ese caso tenemos que tener en cuenta en la comparación que la media italiana (13,1 ºC) es la más fina (la más "real") y la que más se aproxima a la realidad del país completo, la española (14,4 ºC) y la griega (16,3 ºC) a la *media de temperaturas de los lugares en que habita preferentemente la población * (la real será apreciablemente más baja), y la portuguesa (Portugal continental) pues no sé, mejor que me lo digais vosotros 

3. Muy llamativa ha resultado la escasez de estaciones por debajo de los 15 ºC de media ARITMÉTICA (ya lo he convertido) en ese listado de la web oficial griega: 7 de 34!!!!!!!. Algo que aquí en España es de lo más normalito del mundo incluso en costeras (por ejemplo, 13,2 ºC de media anual en la costa asturiana. Ese valor allí en costa es impensable) y de baja altitud: ese hecho sucede en 43 estaciones españolas de las 69 utilizadas; y eso a pesar de estar horriblemente representadas las zonas medias y altas ibéricas, tal y como expliqué en el anterior post (hecho que también parece suceder en el caso griego, insisto). También resultan llamativos los valores medios brutales de Creta y algunas islas del Egeo (por encima de los 19ºC, casi nada).

4, Me parece complicado igualar ese dato griego (insisto que SÓLO representa la media de temperaturas de los lugares en que habita preferentemente la población) en otro zona europea a no ser en Malta o Chipre (con la duda de si es un páis europeo o asiático geográficamente hablando. Políticamente sí es europeo, de hecho pertenece a la UE).

 Saludos


----------



## AnDré (13 Set 2010 às 12:42)

Obrigado *Pek* por teres descobrido o valor, embora como disseste esses 16,8ºC só representam os lugares onde habitam populações.

Estive a ver a página grega, e achei curioso a estação meteorológica mais alta estar pouco acima dos 700m de altitude. Isto, quando 80% do território grego são montanhas, e uma boa percentagem delas atingem mais de 1500-2000m de altitude.

O que depreendo é que provavelmente esses 16,8ºC de temperatura média, correspondem aos 20% da Grécia que não são montanhas.


----------



## SocioMeteo (13 Set 2010 às 13:59)

Costa disse:


> Estes são os dados oficiais e enquanto você não apresentar dados gerais (e não de cidades em particular) que fundamentam o que diz,  chamo-lhe com as letras todas de *mentiroso e aldrabão*.



Costa penso q seja consensual que as suas palavras reflectem alguma intolerencia aos meus pontos de vista... normalmente quando se não tem argumentos para se discutir algum tema de forma aberta e tolerante entre-se no campo das ofenças pessoais... eu pessoalmente não irei entrar nessa "Onda" pois sei perfeitamente que o Costa goza de um maior estatuto e credibilidade que eu aqui neste Forum e que se o fizer corro os serios riscos de ser chamado atenção ou ser mesmo inibido do forum, ou seja em caso de trocas de palavras menos correctas eu seria sem duvida o elo mais fraco por isso não me vou defender nem responder a letra quando o Costa me chama esses nomes todos impunemente... 

é pena não poder desmentir esses valores que eu apresento sabe porquê??? porque eles são verdadeiros e honestos...

Acho que seria de evitar este tipo de dialogos Costa.


----------



## SocioMeteo (13 Set 2010 às 14:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Continuo a achar perigoso isto tratado assim .... de que médias estamos a falar, das temperaturas médias propriamente ditas, das médias das máximas.
> Se estamos falando de média isto é muito perigoso e erróneo senão vejamos:
> Cidade X:
> Temp Min: 20º
> ...



Sim mas o meu ponto de vista acaba por ter alguma coerencia certo??? existem cidades bem mais amenas,quentes que as nossas cidades em nº consideravel espalhadas por varias regiões do Mediterraneo... eu aqui não estou a perspectivar conceitos como amplitudes termicas, horas de insolação, invernos mais ou menos rigorosos apenas estou a referir que existem imensas cidades espalhadas pelo mediterraneo em imensos paises com valores de temperatura media anual superiores as nossas cidades LOGO se estas cidades tem valores de temperatura media anual superiores as nossas cidades mais quentes(Faro,Lisboa e Beja) concluou-o que as cidades portuguesas não são as cidades mais quentes e amenas da europa... so isso nada mais... 

cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (13 Set 2010 às 14:10)

Dan disse:


> Uma afirmação destas convinha ser fundamentada com alguns dados. 70% do território de Portugal tem um Inverno mais frio que muitas regiões da Europa? Que regiões?





Dan ok exagerei 70% é muito... mas as cidades  e região de Tras-montes e Beira Alta-Viseu,Guarda,Covilhã,Vila Real,Bragança tem de certeza Invernos tão ou mais frios que muitas cidades europeias do centro da europa disso não tenho duvidas e que a maioria das cidades e regiões do Mediterraneo... não tenho duvidas que um Inverno em Bragança não fica a dever nada a nivel de temperatura e mesmo de dias frios ou gelados como cidades como Londres,Paris,Dublin,etc,etc,etc foi so isso que quis trasmitir...

cumps


----------



## belem (13 Set 2010 às 14:19)

AnDré disse:


> Continua a confusão... Países ou cidades?
> É que a resposta dos países já dei atrás.
> 
> Quanto a cidades, não vi ninguém dizer que tínhamos as cidades mais quentes da Europa.
> Mas já agora, actualizando os seus dados, a temperatura média anual em Faro (71-00) é 17,35ºC e de Lisboa (Geofísico) é 17,0ºC.



São inúmeros os erros do Sociometeo e o mais interessante é que são tendenciosos na maioria das vezes e nada imparciais.
Não percebo o porquê da aversão da comparação de zonas mais quentes com zonas mais quentes ( ambas certamente ocupam áreas específicas seja onde for), mas a insistência em comparar cidades de forma indiscriminada sem usar qualquer metodologia apropriada a este tema tão complexo quanto inútil e pouco revelador da realidade climática dos países da bacia mediterrânica, é algo que já nos transcende.
Também podia comparar o Pinhão com Salonica e dizer que Pinhão tem uma temperatura média anual superior embora esteja até mais a norte, mas isto o que nos interessa?
Enfim...


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2010 às 15:04)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Sim mas o meu ponto de vista acaba por ter alguma coerencia certo??? existem cidades bem mais amenas,quentes que as nossas cidades em nº consideravel espalhadas por varias regiões do Mediterraneo... eu aqui não estou a perspectivar conceitos como amplitudes termicas, horas de insolação, invernos mais ou menos rigorosos apenas estou a referir que existem imensas cidades espalhadas pelo mediterraneo em imensos paises com valores de temperatura media anual superiores as nossas cidades LOGO se estas cidades tem valores de temperatura media anual superiores as nossas cidades mais quentes(Faro,Lisboa e Beja) concluou-o que as cidades portuguesas não são as cidades mais quentes e amenas da europa... so isso nada mais...
> 
> cumps



E alguém aqui disse que eram  e jamais poderiam ser !!!
Eu não disse e não me lembro de ninguém dizer .... e eu já expliquei acima porquê????

Porque não tratam isto com a média das máximas em que tudo seria muito, muito mas muito mais simples de tratar !!!


----------



## Golden Fields (19 Set 2010 às 02:06)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Dan ok exagerei 70% é muito... mas as cidades  e região de Tras-montes e Beira Alta-Viseu,Guarda,Covilhã,Vila Real,Bragança tem de certeza Invernos tão ou mais frios que muitas cidades europeias do centro da europa disso não tenho duvidas e que a maioria das cidades e regiões do Mediterraneo... não tenho duvidas que um Inverno em Bragança não fica a dever nada a nivel de temperatura e mesmo de dias frios ou gelados como cidades como Londres,Paris,Dublin,etc,etc,etc foi so isso que quis trasmitir...
> 
> cumps



Não interessa o que o Belem falou do Vale do Douro ou Guadiana mas Bragança já interessa. 

Bragança, a cidade mais a norte de Portugal e uma das mais frias do país.


Portugal e Grécia são os países mais quentes e soalheiros da Europa e estas características só têm beneficiado estes dois países.


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Set 2010 às 00:01)

Golden Fields disse:


> Não interessa o que o Belem falou do Vale do Douro ou Guadiana mas Bragança já interessa.
> 
> Bragança, a cidade mais a norte de Portugal e uma das mais frias do país.
> 
> ...



Não interessa porque o que o Belem escreveu é uma excepção á regra e o que o Belem no meu ponto de vista tenta aqui sempre que alguem é de uma opinião divergente ou tem a ousadia ou audacia de dizer o que pensa e dizer que Portugal não é assim tão quente volto a repetir não é assim tão quente e seco como o senso comum e os Media pensam ou tentam trasmitir ou melhor desejam que seja... e nos acreditamos naquilo que queremos... o que o Belem tenta fazer é fazer da excepção a regra... ou seja... todas as pessoas interessadas pela metereologia e que querem levar os assuntos de uma forma seria sabem que a região do Douro a chamda terra quente trasmontana não tem temperaturas medias anuais superiores a 18º graus nem tão pouco nem mais ou menos e toda a gente sabe que essa região não está em condições sequer de competir a nivel de temperatura com as cidades do mediterraneo lol é surreal pensar-se o contrario mas não sou eu que o digo são os graficos são as estações metereologicas é por isso que não dei muito credito ao que o Belem escreveu nesse aspecto pois o Belem está a falar em excepções que praticamente so ele conhece ou excepções que numa analise mais macro e generalista acaba por ser insginficante... e sei perfeitamente porque li a opinião que o User Duero tinha sobre o clima portugues inicialmente a reacção que as opiniões do Duero causaram em alguns Users e a forma como foi entre aspas convencido a mudar de opinião com argumentos que no meu entender são pouco solidos e  crediveis.
Portugal tem uma grande dificuldade em ser tolerante com opiniões divergentes a todos os niveis peço desculpa achar que as cidades portuguesas o territorio nacional é mais fresco que as cidades Gregas,que o Chipre da Secilia do sul de espanha de malta de israel da sardenha etc etc desculpem dizer estas coisas mas enquanto eu vir que a cidade mais amena de Portugal Faro tem uma temperatura media anual de 17,2º ou 17,4º e que Atenas,Nicosia,Valencia,Sevilha,Alicante,Palermo,Catania,La Valleta,Huelva etc,etc tem temperaturas anuais mais elevadas eu vou continuar achar o que existem uma serie de regiões na bacia do mediterraneo mais amenas que Portugal e já aqui expliquei aqui o porquê... temos um oceano atlantico ao lado e não um lago gigante chamado Mar mediterraneo e isso influencia e da um toque especial ao nosso clima fazendo-o que na minha opinião ele não seja totalmente mediterraneo tornando-o anualmente mais fresco com Verões,Primaveras e Outonos menos quentes mas por outro lado Invernos com menos extremos gelidos.


----------



## Golden Fields (20 Set 2010 às 10:51)

O que tu escreves é também uma excepção à regra. Falas em Bragança que de longe é uma das cidades mais frias do país, com os seus Invernos ditos gelados quando Veneza essa cidade supra-sumo mediterrânica na beira do "grande lago" como apelidas um dos mares mais importantes da História, tem temperaturas mais baixas na Invernia que Bragança atrás dos montes.
Isso de Portugal ter a face voltada ao grande oceano significa muito pouco em termos de clima. A Califórnia tem clima mediterrânico e está voltada ao maior oceano da Terra. Ao invés, Alexandria na borda do Mediterrâneo não tem clima mediterrânico e sim.. desértico. 
Há inúmeras cidades na borda do Mediterrâneo europeu que no Verão são menos quentes que as daqui. Lisboa no Verão é exactamente igual a Roma em termos de temperatura. Mas Lisboa é mais seca na época estival. Já no Inverno Lisboa é menos fria e menos chuvosa que Roma. Não fales de Atenas como se resumisse o clima grego, de longe é uma das cidades mais quentes e secas do país. Atenas e Ilhas estão longe de representar a generalidade da Grécia, mas muitos o fazem. 
De modo geral, o nosso Verão em termos médios desce porque apesar das elevadas temperaturas diurnas é muito comum um arrefecimento nocturno considerável. 
Acho que ninguém quer Portugal num deserto, mas é tipicamente mediterrânico que o digam as vinhas e oliveiras dos nossos campos. 

_"Vão garrafas cá do fundo duma gente envaidecida. Vinho do Porto, vinho de Portugal e vai à nossa, à nossa beira, à beira Porto, há vinho por tomar, há-de haver Porto para o nosso mar." _


----------



## belem (20 Set 2010 às 19:28)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Não interessa porque o que o Belem escreveu é uma excepção á regra





É uma excepção à regra relativamente a quê e do que é que está a falar?
Esqueça o que o Golden Fields escreveu anteriormente e diga-me mas é onde é que está essa excepção à regra.
Você veio apresentar dados das regiões mais quentes desses países e visivelmente ficou irritado quando fiz o mesmo que você e postei referências sobre as zonas mais quentes de Portugal continental ( nem vamos falar de Portugal em geral, porque senão você ainda mais irritado fica).
Mas claro mais uma vez, já se acha no direito de usar a Sicília, Chipre, Malta, etc.. nas suas comparações descabidas… E até de usar vários países, respectivamente. Vejam só, vários países contra Portugal, segundo o Sociometeo. Que mais há a dizer da sua atitude?
Enfim, sem palavras.





SocioMeteo disse:


> e o que o Belem no meu ponto de vista tenta aqui sempre que alguem é de uma opinião divergente ou tem a ousadia ou audacia de dizer o que pensa e dizer que Portugal não é assim tão quente volto a repetir não é assim tão quente e seco como o senso comum e os Media pensam ou tentam trasmitir ou melhor desejam que seja... e nos acreditamos naquilo que queremos...



Eu diria que quem aqui está algo isolado na sua argumentação é você e várias pessoas têm tida a ousadia ou audácia  de dizer o que pensam contrariando com dados realistas e palpáveis as suas opiniões que sinceramente acho que nem em senso comum são baseadas.




Dan disse:


> Uma afirmação destas convinha ser fundamentada com alguns dados. 70% do território de Portugal tem um Inverno mais frio que muitas regiões da Europa? Que regiões?



Boa questão.
Talvez regiões de excepção à regra que nem sequer existem.



Costa disse:


> Estes são os dados oficiais e enquanto você não apresentar dados gerais (e não de cidades em particular) que fundamentam o que diz,  chamo-lhe com as letras todas de *mentiroso e aldrabão*.



Tem razão, Costa. Eu realmente não sabia que o Sociometeo tinha tanta dificuldade em assimilar dados científicos a uma escala maior que apenas um ponto urbano.
Como já lhe foi explicado variadas vezes, os climas não existem apenas nas cidades e não se faz estudo climatológicos apenas junto às estações oficiais de um ponto urbano ou suburbano.




AnDré disse:


> Continua a confusão... Países ou cidades?
> É que a resposta dos países já dei atrás.
> 
> Quanto a cidades, não vi ninguém dizer que tínhamos as cidades mais quentes da Europa.
> Mas já agora, actualizando os seus dados, a temperatura média anual em Faro (71-00) é 17,35ºC e de Lisboa (Geofísico) é 17,0ºC.




Caro André, sinceramente já nem sei se vale a pena demonstrar ao Sociometeo, a quantidade de erros que ele já postou aqui e curiosamente todos parciais, erróneos  e contra Portugal.
Também ainda gostava de saber qual a motivação dele em dizer coisas que não se disse.
Este «senhor» basicamente é um clone, que não fosse eu a denunciar, não o teria dito a ninguém ( pelo menos até eu o desmascarar não disse nada a ninguém), caluniou publicamente o nome de outras pessoas ( com o tal episódio que eu queria ver um deserto em Portugal ( ele até já existe, mas não é no Douro, tanto quanto sei) como se desejasse morte às nossas florestas e agricultura), postou dados falsos com conhecimento disso, defende de forma grave e hipócrita a ideia de que os outros países são mais quentes baseando-se em meia dúzia de dados recolhidos nas zonas mais quentes desses países comparando-os de forma indiscriminada com as cidades que melhor lhe convém de Portugal ( sejam do Norte ou das montanhas, tanto lhe faz…) e ignorando estudos científicos sobre as zonas mais quentes, sem utilizar qualquer metodologia mais séria e científica, acusou várias pessoas do forum em andar a publicar neste espaço a ideia de que em Portugal se diz que é o país mais quente da Europa ( mesmo que o seja, provavelmente não será só  por causa de nós que se vai saber) e de que escondemos a nossa relação com o Atlântico para nos fazermos passar por aquilo que não somos ( eu até tenho orgulho em ter um oceano tão rico e vasto na minha costa).
Por fim, o sociometeo, desde que começou a postar cá no fórum, foi a criticar Portugal e fazer comparações descabidas com outros países, criando divisões. Isto é um absurdo, pois nem sequer existem condições actualmente para definir qual o país mais quente da Europa.
Sinceramente não sei porquê é que continuamos a batalhar nisto, quando não nos leva a nada.









SocioMeteo disse:


> o que o Belem tenta fazer é fazer da excepção a regra... ou seja... todas as pessoas interessadas pela metereologia e que querem levar os assuntos de uma forma seria sabem que a região do Douro a chamda terra quente trasmontana não tem temperaturas medias anuais superiores a 18º graus nem tão pouco nem mais ou menos e toda a gente sabe que essa região não está em condições sequer de competir a nivel de temperatura com as cidades do mediterraneo lol é surreal pensar-se o contrario mas não sou eu que o digo são os graficos são as estações metereologicas



Realmente não sabia dessa extensa rede de cobertura meteorológica que existe no Alto Douro, mas já que pelos vistos o Sociometeo sabe que nenhum local lá atinge esses 18ºc, pode ser que nos pudesse esclarecer com algum trabalho científico. Será que pode?
É que eu apenas conheço uma ou outra estação, num agrupamento urbano e no cimo dos montes, nunca nas zonas mais quentes.
Obrigado de antemão.




SocioMeteo disse:


> é por isso que não dei muito credito ao que o Belem escreveu nesse aspecto pois o Belem está a falar em excepções que praticamente so ele conhece ou excepções que numa analise mais macro e generalista acaba por ser insginficante... e sei perfeitamente



É isso mesmo. Temos todos que nos basear no Sociometeo e esquecer de forma cega o que o IM publicou oficialmente e cientificamente sobre o assunto.






SocioMeteo disse:


> porque li a opinião que o User Duero tinha sobre o clima portugues inicialmente a reacção que as opiniões do Duero causaram em alguns Users e a forma como foi entre aspas convencido a mudar de opinião com argumentos que no meu entender são pouco solidos e  crediveis.



Que se saiba uma vez mais ( já falámos nisso), que o Duero teve a honra e a sinceridade de reconhecer a má cobertura meteorológica de Portugal, fora dos seus núcleos urbanos mais importantes, mas pelos vistos só o Sociometeo ainda não percebeu isso.
Outra coisa curiosa, o Duero postou dados de Saucelle com uma média anual quase nos 18ºc, mas a cereja no bolo, é que segundo o IM e não segundo o que nos apetece, esta região nem sequer está entre as mais quentes do Douro ( embora seja quente).






SocioMeteo disse:


> Portugal tem uma grande dificuldade em ser tolerante com opiniões divergentes a todos os niveis peço desculpa achar que as cidades portuguesas




Não falo por Portugal inteiro, mas falo por mim mesmo.
Acho é que há pessoas que têm muita dificuldade em assimilar a realidade em que vivemos, isso é que sim, seja para um lado ou para outro.





SocioMeteo disse:


> temos um oceano atlantico ao lado e não um lago gigante chamado Mar mediterrâneo




O problema é que Portugal inteiro não fica numa estreita faixa costeira junto ao mar.
Nas zonas mais quentes do interior, não há mar nem lago que nos valha.

Mas esta conversa é algo repetida, senão vejamos:



belem disse:


> Você compara o que mais lhe convém, mesmo quando já lhe foram apresentados dados a provar o contrário.
> Um deles foi o facto de em LIsboa até chover menos que em várias cidades do Mediterrâneo, outro são os níveis de insolação e na cereja do bolo, temos a vegetação climácica que não engana ninguém e dá a resposta às dúvidas de todos nós.
> E sim dê-nos essas médias anuais de Milão e de Turim que é para nós vermos.
> 
> ...



E hoje a mesma história novamente.
Caro Sociometeo, antes de usar o meu nome nas suas mensagens e apresentar assuntos monótonos e sem interesse, responda às questões que lhe foram lançadas e de forma pertinente.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2010 às 19:44)

Isto é giro ... parece aquelas novelas mexicanas que parece interminaveis mas que anda sempre ás voltas dizendo-se sempre o mesmo !!

Porque não escrever ao IM a perguntar qual a região ou país mais quente da Europa ????
Qual o país da Europa que atinge temperaturas tão altas como em Portugal durante um periodo tão alargado de tempo ???
Qual o país da Europa que atinge temperaturas tão amenas como em Portugal durante um periodo tão alargado de tempo ???
Qual o país para onde os ingleses e estrangeiros vem e andam em manga curta enquanto nós dizemos que está frio (18ºC) ???

Podiam aqui falar em Chipre, Malta e coisas do género mas era como comparar Portugal com os Açores em que certamente a temperatura média deve ser maior creio (não tenho dados), mas cuja aquilo que estamos a falar QUAL O MAIS QUENTE ??deixaria de fazer sentido ...

Malta e Chipre deve ser como os trópicos em que durante um dia nem sobe muito nem desce ... mas isso faz o mais quente apenas porque tem uma temperatura média superior ???? Nem pensar nisso ...


----------



## belem (20 Set 2010 às 19:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto é giro ... parece aquelas novelas mexicanas que parece interminaveis mas que anda sempre ás voltas dizendo-se sempre o mesmo !!
> 
> Porque não escrever ao IM a perguntar qual a região ou país mais quente da Europa ????
> Qual o país da Europa que atinge temperaturas tão altas como em Portugal durante um periodo tão alargado de tempo ???
> ...



Mas Malta e Chipre tem média anual superior ao quê? Não se percebe a razão disto, os seus objectivos e a motivação.
Até porque na prática é impossível saber, actualmente e com os dados que se tem, quais os locais mais quentes, quanto mais o local mais quente da Europa.
E depois Malta e Chipre, nem são bem na Europa ( o Chipre não é de certeza)...
E para isso teríamos que usar os dados da Madeira e Açores...
Enfim.


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Set 2010 às 22:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto é giro ... parece aquelas novelas mexicanas que parece interminaveis mas que anda sempre ás voltas dizendo-se sempre o mesmo !!
> 
> Porque não escrever ao IM a perguntar qual a região ou país mais quente da Europa ????
> Qual o país da Europa que atinge temperaturas tão altas como em Portugal durante um periodo tão alargado de tempo ???
> ...





Pois la está é por nos portugueses termos passado a ouvir essas historias esses mitos sociais que o clima portugues é isto e aquilo que é visivel a grande dificuldade em se admitir que afinal não somos tão quentes ou amenos e quentes como pensamos que somos ou melhor como muita gente queria que fossemos. 
e parece que as pessoas não lêem aquilo que escrevo eu não falo apenas em Malta e no Chipre eu falo em todo o Sul/Centro de Espanha junto a costa  cidades como Alicante,Huelva,Sevilha,Valencia que tem temperaturas mais elevadas que TODAS VOLTO A REPETIR TODAS as capitais de distrito portuguesas do continente... falo da Secilia... falo de todas ou quase todas as cidades Gregas junto a costa enfim não falo so de Malta e do Chipre falo de regiões Italianas,espanholas e Gregas que objectivamente tem cidades onde a temperatura media anual é superior onde o verão se prolonga por mais periodos de tempo onde a primavera chega mais cedo enfim onde as noites de verão tem temperaturas mais elevadas e não estou aqui a fazer engenharias de manipulação de comparar genero Guarda com Atenas não eu comparo objectivamente a cidade capital de distrito mais quente de Portugal Faro com imensas cidades de imensas cidades volto a repetir de Italia,Espanha,Grecia ok e verifico que a cidade mais quente de Portugal capital de distrito tem valores de temperatura anual infeirores a cidades como Palermo,Catania,Alghero,Alicante,Valencia,Sevilha,Huelva,Atenas,Creta,etc,e nem falo das cidades cipriotas e de Malta falo de cidades volto a repetir italianas,espanholas,gregas ok e volto a repetir comparo a cidade mais quente de Portugal CONTINENTAL FARO que não tem valores que superam cidades como as que referi pergunto ao Aurelio como é que explica isto??? é que já nem falo de cidades que representam 70,80% do pais como Aveiro,Porto,Evora,Portalegre,Castelo Branco,Vila Real,Braga,Viana do Castelo,Leiria,Coimbra etc porque se falasse nestas cidades as diferenças eram de 4,5º graus o que a nivel de temperatura anual é muito significativa.
O Aurelio fala nesse dogma nesse Mito Social que os Ingleses,Holandenses,etc vem a Portugal e andam de manga curta no nosso Inverno lol mas quem diz que esses turistas não fazem o mesmo e não dizem o mesmo em paises que eu atras referi e nas regiões que eu atras referi????quem lhe garante??? voce acha mesmo que so faz bom tempo em Portugal??? acha que somos assim tão importantes unicos e especiais??? é que não somos... e eu pergunto onde é que estes turistas falam de andar de manga curta em plenos meses de inverno??? em Bragança?? no Porto??? em Braga???em Castelo Branco??? na Guarda???? no Alto Douro??? em Mirandela??? lol dizem isso sempre nos mesmos sitios e nas mesmas regiões que são... Linha do Estoril(Lisboa),Costa alentejana e Algarve mas essas regiões amenas VOLTO A REPETIR NÃO SÃO AS MAIS AMENAS DA EUROPA NEM POUCO NEM MAIS OU MENOS não representam a totalidade do territorio alias representam 20% do territorio nacional.
E mais eu com 18º graus não ando cheio de roupa nem pouco nem mais ou menos e devo-lhe dizer que estivel no Baleal em Peniche este fim de semana com 18º graus lol e vi falei com imensos alemães e holandeses que procuram a ONDULAÇÃO MAIOR DA EUROPA OU DAS MAIORES NAS AGUAS FRESCAS DO ATLANTICO EM PORTUGAL para a pratica de surf e esses alemães estavam com roupa quente pois ñão estão habituados ao ar maritimo humido do atlantico totalmente diferente dos ventos quentes e amenos do mediterraneo.
Por isso eu pessoalmente não partilho dessa opinião que Portugal é super quente porque dizem que é... não considero que as regiões de Portugal sejam as mais quentes da europa pois os dados dizem-me o contrario não desvalorizo a influencia atlantica que sofre o territorio portugues que o destingue das outras regiões terras do  mediterraneo e tenho direito a acha-lo. 
Mas sei que o Aurelio tem essa opinião que ao fim ao cabo é a opinião da maioria dos portugueses infelizmente essa opinião generalizada acaba por ter consequencias gravosas como construrem-.se casas edificios sem estarem preparadas para o clima frio que temos no Inteiror durante 5,6 meses  não se fazem infra-estruturas para a chuva fazem-se centros comerciais ao ar livre em regiões onde so não chove durante 3,4 meses, enfim entre outros disparates.

Peço desculpas pelo meu portugues menos correcto pois não estou a corrigir os erros ortograficos e escrevo demasiado depressa. 

cumps


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2010 às 22:08)

belem disse:


> Mas Malta e Chipre tem média anual superior ao quê? Não se percebe a razão disto, os seus objectivos e a motivação.
> Até porque na prática é impossível saber, actualmente e com os dados que se tem, quais os locais mais quentes, quanto mais o local mais quente da Europa.
> E depois Malta e Chipre, nem são bem na Europa ( o Chipre não é de certeza)...
> E para isso teríamos que usar os dados da Madeira e Açores...
> Enfim.



Percebeu então o que quis dizer ?????
Pois bem esta discussão é patética e faz muito pouco sentido .. bem como a sua resposta que não deve ter percebido nada do que eu disse !!
Israel também é considerado Europa, certo ??
Chipre e Malta não são bem na Europa, então são aonde ???
Apenas porque são ilhas .... mediterrânicas.

O que disse é que podia falar em Chipre e Malta, bem como nos Açores e Madeira (região) dado que em termos de amplitude térmica não devem variar assim tanto ... mas que não fazia sentido e porquê ???
Porque não estão sujeitas a clima continental, no sentido da influencia causada pelo arrefecimento/aquecimento nessas regiões, e portanto poucas oscilações na temperatura !!
Será que é desta .....

E VOLTO A DIZER NÃO VALE A PENA COMPARAR PAÍSES ... COMPARE-SE APENAS REGIÕES QUE AÍ SIM CHEGARIAMOS CERTAMENTE A CONCENSO E MUITO MENOS COMPARE-SE CIDADES DIZENDO-SE QUE REPRESENTA 70 A 80 % DA POPULAÇÃO !!


----------



## belem (20 Set 2010 às 22:08)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Pois la está é por nos portugueses termos passado a ouvir essas historias esses mitos sociais que o clima portugues é isto e aquilo que é visivel a grande dificuldade em se admitir que afinal não somos tão quentes ou amenos e quentes como pensamos que somos ou melhor como muita gente queria que fossemos.
> e parece que as pessoas não lêem aquilo que escrevo eu não falo apenas em Malta e no Chipre eu falo em todo o Sul/Centro de Espanha junto a costa portuguesa cidades como Alicante,Huelva,Sevilha,Valencia que tem temperaturas mais elevadas que TODAS VOLTO A REPETIR TODAS as capitais de distrito portuguesas do continente... falo da Secilia... falo de todas ou quase todas as cidades Gregas junto a costa enfim não falo so de Malta e do Chipre falo de regiões Italianas,espanholas e Gregas que objectivamente tem cidades onde a temperatura media anual é superior onde o verão se prolonga por mais periodos de tempo onde a primavera chega mais cedo enfim onde as noites de verão tem temperaturas mais elevadas e não estou aqui a fazer engenharias de manipulação de comparar genero Guarda com Atenas não eu comparo objectivamente a cidade capital de distrito mais quente de Portugal Faro com imensas cidades de imensas cidades volto a repetir de Italia,Espanha,Grecia ok e verifico que a cidade mais quente de Portugal capital de distrito tem valores de temperatura anual infeirores a cidades como Palermo,Catania,Alghero,Alicante,Valencia,Sevilha,Huelva,Atenas,Creta,etc,e nem falo das cidades cipriotas e de Malta falo de cidades volto a repetir italianas,espanholas,gregas ok e volto a repetir comparo a cidade mais quente de Portugal CONTINENTAL FARO que não tem valores que superam cidades como as que referi pergunto ao Aurelio como é que explica isto??? é que já nem falo de cidades que representam 70,80% do pais como Aveiro,Porto,Evora,Portalegre,Castelo Branco,Vila Real,Braga,Viana do Castelo,Leiria,Coimbra etc porque se falasse nestas cidades as diferenças eram de 4,5º graus o que a nivel de temperatura anual é muito significativa.
> O Aurelio fala nesse dogma nesse Mito Social que os Ingleses,Holandenses,etc vem a Portugal e andam de manga curta no nosso Inverno lol mas quem diz que esses turistas não fazem o mesmo e não dizem o mesmo em paises que eu atras referi e nas regiões que eu atras referi????quem lhe garante??? voce acha mesmo que so faz bom tempo em Portugal??? acha que somos assim tão importantes unicos e especiais??? é que não somos... e eu pergunto onde é que estes turistas falam de andar de manga curta em plenos meses de inverno??? em Bragança?? no Porto??? em Braga???em Castelo Branco??? na Guarda???? no Alto Douro??? em Mirandela??? lol dizem isso sempre nos mesmos sitios e nas mesmas regiões que são... Linha do Estoril(Lisboa),Costa alentejana e Algarve mas essas regiões amenas VOLTO A REPETIR NÃO SÃO AS MAIS AMENAS DA EUROPA NEM POUCO NEM MAIS OU MENOS não representam a totalidade do territorio alias representam 20% do territorio nacional.
> E mais eu com 18º graus não ando cheio de roupa nem pouco nem mais ou menos e devo-lhe dizer que estivel no Baleal em Peniche este fim de semana com 18º graus lol e vi falei com imensos alemães e holandeses que procuram a ONDULAÇÃO MAIOR DA EUROPA OU DAS MAIORES NAS AGUAS FRESCAS DO ATLANTICO EM PORTUGAL para a pratica de surf e esses alemães estavam com roupa quente pois ñão estão habituados ao ar maritimo humido do atlantico totalmente diferente dos ventos quentes e amenos do mediterraneo.
> ...




Em vez das histórias longas e as embrulhadas do costume, com os actores e as actrizes do costume, os freeports, as aventuras nos cabos, as crises de confiança e as manias da inferioridade, talvez já fosse tempo de descer à Terra e responder às questões que se colocou, não?


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2010 às 22:18)

Em vez de compararem cidades e países porque não comparar regiões.

ex: Alentejo, Andaluzia, parte da Grécia, parte da Itália, sei lá ... dediquem-se a pescar regiões espalhadas pela Europa fora ... que isto está um ciclo descomunal !!


----------



## Costa (20 Set 2010 às 22:42)

Aurélio disse:


> Em vez de compararem cidades e países porque não comparar regiões.
> 
> ex: Alentejo, Andaluzia, parte da Grécia, parte da Itália, sei lá ... dediquem-se a pescar regiões espalhadas pela Europa fora ... que isto está um ciclo descomunal !!



Já foram aqui comparadas as *temperaturas médias oficiais disponibilizadas pelos Institutos *de 3 países: Portugal, Espanha e Itália. Os dados mostram que Portugal tem uma temperatura média superior em +0,6ºC à Espanha e de +2,1ºC à Itália. Portanto está tudo dito, julgo que se existir algum país mais quente que Portugal será a Grécia, e seja qual for o caso, o colega SocioMeteo pode pegar na viola enfiá-la no saco e ir cantar para outra freguesia que nesta já deu o que tinha a dar.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2010 às 23:01)

Ai como isto vai...

Já agora: o tópico denomina-se *"Precipitação em Portugal?"​*


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Set 2010 às 23:15)

Costa disse:


> Já foram aqui comparadas as *temperaturas médias oficiais disponibilizadas pelos Institutos *de 3 países: Portugal, Espanha e Itália. Os dados mostram que Portugal tem uma temperatura média superior em +0,6ºC à Espanha e de +2,1ºC à Itália. Portanto está tudo dito, julgo que se existir algum país mais quente que Portugal será a Grécia, e seja qual for o caso, o colega SocioMeteo pode pegar na viola enfiá-la no saco e ir cantar para outra freguesia que nesta já deu o que tinha a dar.



Ehehehe então já se coloca a hipotese da Grecia ter temperaturas medias anuais superiores as sentidas em Portugal já estamos a evoluir... daqui a pouco tambem vamos poder admitir que Italia e Espanha tem regiões mais quentes que as registadas em Portugal continental. Lol de 1º s já passamos a 4ºs se considerarmos o Chipre e Malta.Eeheheh Costa mt bem.
Volto a repetir em Italia-Secilia e Espanha toda a costa mediterranea são regiões com temperaturas medias anuais mais amenas e quentes que qualquer região do territorio portugues ou seja a zona mais quente mais amena de Portugal Não é mais amena que as regiões mais amenas de Espanha e Italia. Pronto agora sim penso em pro a viola no saco ehehehe. 

Cumps Costa


----------



## belem (20 Set 2010 às 23:15)

Aurélio disse:


> Percebeu então o que quis dizer ?????
> Pois bem esta discussão é patética e faz muito pouco sentido .. bem como a sua resposta que não deve ter percebido nada do que eu disse !!!!



Claro que percebi.




Aurélio disse:


> Israel também é considerado Europa, certo ??!!



Não.




Aurélio disse:


> Chipre e Malta não são bem na Europa, então são aonde ???!!



Chipre é na Ásia e Malta está entre a Europa e a África.
Mas se quiserem considerar Malta europeia, por mim estão à vontade.




Aurélio disse:


> O que disse é que podia falar em Chipre e Malta, bem como nos Açores e Madeira (região) dado que em termos de amplitude térmica não devem variar assim tanto ... mas que não fazia sentido e porquê ???
> Porque não estão sujeitas a clima continental, no sentido da influencia causada pelo arrefecimento/aquecimento nessas regiões, e portanto poucas oscilações na temperatura !!
> Será que é desta .....!!



Exacto.



Aurélio disse:


> E VOLTO A DIZER NÃO VALE A PENA COMPARAR PAÍSES ... COMPARE-SE APENAS REGIÕES QUE AÍ SIM CHEGARIAMOS CERTAMENTE A CONCENSO E MUITO MENOS COMPARE-SE CIDADES DIZENDO-SE QUE REPRESENTA 70 A 80 % DA POPULAÇÃO !!



Eu até regiões teria dificuldade em comparar, quanto mais países, pois não há cobertura meteorológica suficiente para tomar conclusões desse tipo.
A Grécia, dos 4 países mediterrânicos europeus principais, é o único com uma média superior no geral das estações a Portugal, mas isto é explicado, como o André já disse, pelo posicionamento favorável destas estações em relação às zonas mais quentes ( poucas estações a reportar dados de zonas moderadas, mais frias e altas que até constituem a grande maioria  do país). Claro que mesmo com estas referências claramente favoráveis a Portugal, eu ainda assim, não me iria pôr a dizer que Portugal é o mais quente ou até que é mais quente que x ou y, só porque tem uma maior média geral tendo em conta as suas estações meteorológicas.
Penso que isso, tendo em conta os dados actuais, é completamente impossível de estabelecer.


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Set 2010 às 23:30)

belem disse:


> Claro que percebi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Volto a repetir estou a comparar regiões e volto a repetir as regiões da Secilia Italia sul de Espanha toda a faixa mediterranea atenção região do tamanho do territorio portugues as suas principais cidades tem temperaturas medias anuais superiores a cidade capital de distrito  mais quente de Portugal Faro... onde estão as duvidas... Logo Portugal não tem a região mais quente da europa alias tem 5,6 regiões no mediterraneo onde as temperaturas medias anuais são superiores as nossas regiões mais amenas... Onde estão as duvidas???


----------



## belem (20 Set 2010 às 23:40)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Volto a repetir estou a comparar regiões e volto a repetir as regiões da Secilia Italia sul de Espanha toda a faixa mediterranea atenção região do tamanho do territorio portuguesas as suas principais cidades tem temperaturas medias anuais superiores a cidade capital de distrito  mais quente de Portugal Faro... onde estão as duvidas... Logo Portugal não tem a região mais quente da europa alias tem 5,6 regiões no mediterraneo onde as temperaturas medias anuais são superiores as nossas regiões mais amenas... Onde estão as duvidas???



Você claramente usou e abusou das cidades, porque está a dizer que está a comparar regiões ? Desde quando você tem informações sobre as temperaturas dessas regiões inteiras? Se nem os institutos de cada país têm essas informações, quanto mais você...
Onde estão as dúvidas? Olhe desde o momento em que vi a forma como medem temperaturas em várias estações da  Espanha, da Grécia ( ambos em condições completamente não standard e boas para receber calor artificial) e em Portugal ( aquela da Amareleja à sombra foi interessante) deixei até de dar grande valor a muitos desses dados...
É completamente contraproducente, instituições que se dizem científicas, oficiais ter atitudes dessas... E depois, como senão bastasse, ainda há aqui quem queira usar esses dados para provar alguma coisa e a partir daí extrapolar dados para regiões inteiras, quanto a cobertura de uma estação resume-se a uma pequena área em redor de si e nada mais.
Digo-lhe até que esta sua atitude de imposição de Portugal como o país mais frio da bacia mediterrânica, usando dados e realidades que não o favorecem, é no mínimo caricata.
As regiões mais quentes de Portugal, têm uma cobertura muito menor que outros países mediterrânicos, então não entendo o porquê da insistência em usar dados de Faro ( como fez nesta mensagem acima, para depois dizer que está a comparar regiões... Em que ficamos? Faro é uma região ou é uma cidade?), quando há zonas claramente mais quentes que esses locais. É no mínimo algo estranho, mas ok.
Penso que é muito perigoso tentar concluir algo a partir daí.


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Set 2010 às 23:51)

belem disse:


> Você claramente usou e abusou das cidades, porque está a dizer que está a comparar regiões ? Desde quando você tem informações sobre as temperaturas dessas regiões inteiras? Se nem os institutos de cada país têm essas informações, quanto mais você...
> Onde estão as dúvidas? Olhe desde o momento em que vi a forma como medem temperaturas em várias estações da  Espanha, da Grécia ( ambos em condições completamente não standard e boas para receber calor artificial) e em Portugal ( aquela da Amareleja à sombra foi interessante) deixei até de dar grande valor a muitos desses dados...
> É completamente contraproducente, instituições que se dizem científicas, oficiais ter atitudes dessas... E depois, como senão bastasse, ainda há aqui quem queira usar esses dados para provar alguma coisa e a partir daí extrapolar dados para regiões inteiras, quanto a cobertura de uma estação resume-se a uma pequena área em redor de si e nada mais.
> Digo-lhe até que esta sua atitude de imposição de Portugal como o país mais frio da bacia mediterrânica, usando dados e realidades que não o favorecem, é no mínimo caricato.
> Penso que é muito perigoso tentar concluir algo a partir daí.



Belem vamos ver uma coisa eu não disse mais fria mas sim mais fresca ok?? são coisas diferentes normalmente o Mediterraneo Oriental tem massas de ar continentais que nos nem "cheiramos" que faz com que muitas regiões do mediterraneo tenham extremos climaticos maiores que as cidades portuguesas do LITORAL ok... logo as cidades portuguesas muitas delas não são tão frias como muitas cidades mediterraneas onde se atingem temperaturas minimas abaixo dos -2º graus coisa rara por exemplo nas cidades do Litoral portuguesas mas o mesmo acontece com as cidades Irlandesas por exemplo relativo a europa central ok isso não signfica que as temperaturas anuais em Dublin sejam inferiores a muitas cidades da europa central ok... mas fala e bem nas estações metereologicas já pensou já colocou a hipotese se a cidade de Lisboa tivesse a sua estação metereologica em Torres Vedras ou em Loures??? já viu que mtas noites em que Lisboa estão 6,7º graus em torres estão 0º graus...mas o que quero referir é que Portugal não é a região mais amena da europa e tem 5,6 regiões onde as temperaturas medias anuais são superiores.


----------



## belem (21 Set 2010 às 00:02)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Belem vamos ver uma coisa eu não disse mais fria mas sim mais fresca ok??.



Se um local é mais fresco que o outro, deve ser mais frio , não?





SocioMeteo disse:


> são coisas diferentes normalmente o Mediterraneo Oriental tem massas de ar continentais que nos nem "cheiramos".



Sim, sobretudo as do inverno.





SocioMeteo disse:


> que faz com que muitas regiões do mediterraneo tenham extremos climaticos maiores que as cidades portuguesas do LITORAL ok... logo as cidades portuguesas muitas delas não são tão frias como muitas cidades mediterraneas onde se atingem temperaturas minimas abaixo dos -2º graus coisa rara por exemplo nas cidades do Litoral portuguesas mas o mesmo acontece com as cidades Irlandesas por exemplo relativo a europa central ok isso não signfica que as temperaturas anuais em Dublin sejam inferiores a muitas cidades da europa central ok... mas fala e bem nas estações metereologicas já pensou já colocou a hipotese se a cidade de Lisboa tivesse a sua estação metereologica em Torres Vedras ou em Loures??? já viu que mtas noites em que Lisboa estão 6,7º graus em torres estão 0º graus...mas o que quero referir é que Portugal não é a região mais amena da europa e tem 5,6 regiões onde as temperaturas medias anuais são superiores.



Lisboa deve ser de facto das únicas capitais de distrito portuguesas feitas numa das zonas mais quentes do distrito, mas de resto, não conheço outra... E falando de Portugal inteiro isto é pouco, muito pouco.
Você diz que quer referir que Portugal não é a zona mais amena da Europa, pois relativamente a isso eu não sei e sinceramente não vi aqui no forum alguém dizer isso ( talvez porque não hajam informações suficientes para tomar conclusões dessas). Como já alguém disse, não confirmo, nem desminto...
 Mas já que o Socio se sente à vontade para afirmar isso, espero que o possa fazer com o cruzamento de muitos dados, de vastas regiões e com a aprovação de algum órgão científico oficial ( ou dados oficiais vá...).
OK, apresente-nos dados de TODAS essas regiões, que tanto apregoa serem mais quentes que as zonas mais quentes de Portugal ( e o quão quentes são estes locais?) com dados completos que incluam cada m2 ( até pode ser km2, pronto). Vá, até pode ser um estudo oficial feito pelo instituto meteorológico desse país. Como me disse um meteorologista que trabalho no IM, só assim se poderia saber que ponto é o mais quente. Quem sabe no futuro com mais tecnologia se saiba, mas a meu ver há coisas mais importantes.


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Set 2010 às 00:15)

belem disse:


> Se um local é mais fresco que o outro, deve ser mais frio , não?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não concordo Dublin é mais fresca mas não é mais fria que por exemplo Munique ou mesmo Berlin o mesmo acontece com o territorio portugues face a muitas regiões mediterraneas.
Obivamente que a minha analise é baseada nos dados das principais cidades das regiões o que eu fasço é quais são as principais da Secilia Palermo e Catania quais são as prinicipais cidades da Sardenha Alghero quais são as principais cidades da vasta costa mediterranea centro,sul espanholas Valencia,Alicante,Huelva,etc quais são as principais cidades da Grecia e depois comparo com as cidades portuguesas e com as principais cidades portuguesas e vejo que nem a cidade portuguesa capital de distrito mais quente Faro consegue se aproximar dos valores destas cidades quanto mais as restantes Lerias,Coimbras,C.Brancos,Portalegres,Vianas,Bragas,etc julgo que é logico e legitmo é obvio que não tenho capacidade de fazer esses estudos cientificos que o Belem enunciou capacidade ate posso ter não tenho é os meios o tempo e os conhecimentos ao meu dispor... porque se não compararmos as cidades que acabam por ser uma amostra das regiões começa a ser dificil falar-se de clima e de temperaturas certo?


----------



## Pek (21 Set 2010 às 00:15)

Resumen de lo que ya expuse para que se pueda ver con claridad. Temperaturas medias calculadas a partir de datos de estaciones oficiales:

- Países con una red de estaciones que SÍ representa correctamente el territorio nacional:

1. Italia (continental+islas mediterráneas): 13,4 ºC (1971-2003). El valor de 13,1 ºC era para el período 1961-1990


- Países con una red de estaciones que NO representa correctamente el territorio nacional:

1. España (continental+islas mediterráneas): 14,4 ºC (1971-2000)
2. Grecia (continental+islas mediterráneas): 16,3ºC (1955-1997)


 Y luego está el valor de Portugal (continental): 15,2 ºC; del que ignoro el período y si representa correctamente el territorio nacional analizado o no.


 Consideraciones:

1. Los períodos. Evidentemente no es lo mismo un período 1955-1997 que uno 1971-2000 o 1971-2003; notablemente más cálidos estos últimos de forma general en toda Europa. Eso en una comparación se nota.

2. Los países cuya red de estaciones usada en el cálculo de la media NO representa correctamente el territorio nacional *ofrecen unos valores medios que SÍ representan la media de los lugares en que reside la población pero NO la media real del país. Esta última será notablemente más baja que la media ofrecida antes puesto que las zonas más representadas en dicha red de estaciones son las más cálidas, accesibles y habitables, que es donde mayoritariamente reside la población (las ciudades se fundaban en las zonas más amables y agradables del entorno, no en los lugares más frios y crudos)*.

3. Hay que comparar a "igualdad" de territorio. No se pueden incluir territorios supracontinentales con características climáticas radicalmente distintas que desvirtúan el posible resultado final. Ejemplo: Canarias y otras islas macaronésicas.

4. Las formas de medida de las temperaturas y los posibles errores de situación de las estaciones influyen en los valores finales notablemente. Ejemplo: Soria. Estación oficial situada en mitad de un polígono industrial a media ladera, rodeada de asfalto y edificios y con constante tráfico de camiones. Registra horriblemente las heladas y no representa para nada a una ciudad en que hiela muchísimo (hasta el punto que se llega a congelar el río Duero):

 - Media aritmética del mes más frío en este observatorio soriano: 2,9 ºC  Mínimas absolutas de los últimos años (2005-2009): -12.8; -13.6; -10.0; -8.2; 	-13.3

 - Media aritmética del mes más frío en Soria-Fuentecantos (afueras de Soria a unos 6 km en línea recta del centro de la capital y estación mucho más representativa de la zona que el observatorio soriano): entre 0,5 y -0,5 ºC. Mínimas absolutas (2005-2009): -21.1; -21.0; -16.8; -12.0; -17.1. Y no es un caso aislado ya que hay estaciones en los alrededores tan o más frías que ésta, incluso en la propia capital (otras dos)...

Pues bien, AEMET tiene en cuenta los valores del observatorio, a pesar de su evidente falta de representatividad. Y los demás a aguantarnos 

5. Realizar una comparación completamente justa y real es complicadísimo por la suma de cosas anteriormente expuestas.

Saludos y buen rollo que esto es una bonita afición para pasar un buen rato


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2010 às 00:18)

Alguém quer uma imperial para refrescar as ideias ??

Lol ... estava a brincar 

Divirtam-se pessoal !!


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2010 às 00:21)

Desculpem intervir mas este tópico já cheira mal, esta discussão inútil anda em círculos, não vão chegar a nenhuma conclusão. 

Caro sociometeo mais cego o é aquele que não quer ver

O tema do tópico à muito se perdeu....


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2010 às 00:28)

MSantos disse:


> Desculpem intervir mas este tópico já cheira mal, esta discussão inútil anda em círculos, não vão chegar a nenhuma conclusão.
> 
> Caro sociometeo mais cego o é aquele que não quer ver
> 
> O tema do tópico à muito se perdeu....



Ia ... agora que já debateram em ciclos sempre o mesmo podem começar do zero e discutir o tema* Precipitação em Portugal *  e sempre podem comparar com o resto das *regiões mediterranicas* !!


----------



## belem (21 Set 2010 às 00:29)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Não concordo Dublin é mais fresca mas não é mais fria que por exemplo Munique ou mesmo Berlin o mesmo acontece com o territorio portugues face a muitas regiões mediterraneas.



Que disparate.
UM local ou é mais frio ou é mais quente que o outro. Agora tudo depende do que se está a comparar ( seja verão, inverno, um dia, uma hora, um minuto,etc...)
Desculpe lá, mais que eu saiba ainda estou sóbrio para saber distinguir que um valor de tºc de um local ou é mais quente, ou é igual ou é mais frio que o outro. Também se podia falar de calor aparente, mas aqui ninguém tá a falar nisto.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Obivamente que a minha analise é baseada nos dados das principais cidades das regiões o que eu fasço é quais são as principais da Secilia Palermo e Catania quais são as prinicipais cidades da Sardenha Alghero quais são as principais cidades da vasta costa mediterranea centro,sul espanholas Valencia,Alicante,Huelva,etc quais são as principais cidades da Grecia e depois comparo com as cidades portuguesas e com as principais cidades portuguesas e vejo que nem a cidade portuguesa capital de distrito mais quente Faro consegue se aproximar dos valores destas cidades quanto mais as restantes Lerias,Coimbras,C.Brancos,Portalegres,Vianas,Bragas,etc



Claro que você só comparou cidades e esse foi o seu calcanhar de aquiles.
Ainda por cima, umas mensagens antes, teve a coragem de dizer  que estava a comparar regiões e não cidades.
Continue nessa onda de comparar países climaticamente, a partir das suas cidades e vai ver a que conclusões belas pode chegar.
Até a Etiópia vai lhe parecer temperada em comparação com países muito mais frios que ela.




SocioMeteo disse:


> julgo que é logico e legitmo é obvio que não tenho capacidade de fazer esses estudos cientificos que o Belem enunciou capacidade ate posso ter não tenho é os meios o tempo e os conhecimentos ao meu dispor... porque se não compararmos as cidades que acabam por ser uma amostra das regiões começa a ser dificil falar-se de clima e de temperaturas certo?



Por alguma razão nunca se publicou um artigo científico a comparar climaticamente de forma directa e exaustiva, todos os países mediterrânicos, de forma a abarcar toda a sua extensão, não acha?
Daí que não é você com as suas limitações inerentes, que nos vai convencer que pode usar esses dados das cidades e daí tomar conclusões absurdas e bastante perigosas, para fazer generalizações desse tipo.


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Set 2010 às 00:31)

MSantos disse:


> Desculpem intervir mas este tópico já cheira mal, esta discussão inútil anda em círculos, não vão chegar a nenhuma conclusão.
> 
> Caro sociometeo mais cego o é aquele que não quer ver
> 
> O tema do tópico à muito se perdeu....



Caro MSantos eu não discuto nem debato sozinho. 
Não me vou alongar mt mais na conversa...mas mantenho e reforço quase tudo aquilo que aqui referi nada mais... 
E este topico como muitos divergem em outros assuntos por acaso este topico ate é um pouco da minha autoria e não visa so falar sobre a percipitação mas sim da temperatura. 

Mas não me vou alongar mais penso que já demonstrei o meu ponto de vista agora MSantos se me fizerem perguntas ou comentarios aos meus comentarios é natural que comente certo?

cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Set 2010 às 00:39)

Pek disse:


> Resumen de lo que ya expuse para que se pueda ver con claridad. Temperaturas medias calculadas a partir de datos de estaciones oficiales:
> 
> - Países con una red de estaciones que SÍ representa correctamente el territorio nacional:
> 
> ...



Exacto Italia e Espanha são paises territorialmente mt maiores que Portugal tem de facto valores de temperatura media anual inferiores a Portugal mas tambem é verdade que dentro de Italia e em Espanha existem regiões mais amenas quentes com valores de temperatura media anual superiores a Portugal baseando obviamente nos valores das principais cidades refiro-me a toda a costa centro sul mediterranea espanhola e a Secilia em Italia....logo concluou que Portugal não possui das regiões mais quentes e amenas da europa tem 5,6 regiões mais amenas que as nossas mais amenas so isso.


----------



## belem (21 Set 2010 às 00:47)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Exacto Italia e Espanha são paises territorialmente mt maiores que Portugal tem de facto valores de temperatura media anual inferiores a Portugal mas tambem é verdade que dentro de Italia e em Espanha existem regiões mais amenas quentes com valores de temperatura media anual superiores a Portugal.



Ah, pois é.
Depois você diz que sou eu que faço das excepções regra.
E ainda gostava de saber que valores têm essas regiões ( valores de cidades não valem...). Claro que o Sociometeo não pode providenciar isto, então porque insiste numa coisa que não sabe?
E territorialmente Itália e Espanha são maiores em termos terrestres, não em termos marítimos. 




SocioMeteo disse:


> baseando obviamente nos valores das principais cidades refiro-me a toda a costa centro sul mediterranea espanhola e a Secilia em Italia....logo concluou que Portugal não possui das regiões mais quentes e amenas da europa tem 5,6 regiões mais amenas que as nossas mais amenas so isso.



Não, você não tem dados suficientes que lhe permitam fazer uma afirmação dessas.


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Set 2010 às 00:52)

belem disse:


> Ah, pois é.
> Depois você diz que sou eu faço das excepções regra.
> E ainda gostava de saber que valores têm essas regiões ( valores de cidades não valem...). Claro que o Sociometeo não pode providenciar isto, então porque insiste numa coisa que não sabe?
> E territorialmente Itália e Espanha são maiores em termos terrestres, não em termos marítimos.
> ...



So digo e mantenho Italia e Espanha tem cidades que estão inseridas em regiões onde os valores de temperatura media anual são superiores as cidades portuguesas...
Nada mais que isso. 
Palermo-18,5º
Alicante-19º 

Lisboa-16,5º 
Faro-17,2º 

lol so isto.... Julgo que seja inutil falar de Leiria,Porto,Aveiro,Coimbra,Evora,Castelo Branco,Portalegre,Braga,Vila Real,Bragança,Braga etc


----------



## belem (21 Set 2010 às 00:58)

SocioMeteo disse:


> So digo e mantenho Italia e Espanha tem cidades que estão inseridas em regiões onde os valores de temperatura media anual são superiores as cidades portuguesas...
> Nada mais que isso.
> Palermo-18,5º
> Alicante-19º
> ...



Esses dados estão errados.  E mais uma vez, são tendenciosos contra Portugal.
Você quer ter alguma credibilidade assim?
Você agarra-se tenazmente às cidades, mas ignora o que acontece além delas, climaticamente, como se todo o distrito fica-se nelas.
Continue assim que vai longe!


----------



## Pek (21 Set 2010 às 01:09)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Alicante-19º



Sólo un pequeño apunte, la temperatura media anual oficial para la ciudad de Alicante en el período 1971-2000 es de 17,8 ºC

Fuente: AEMET


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2010 às 01:12)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Exacto Italia e Espanha são paises territorialmente mt maiores que Portugal tem de facto valores de temperatura media anual inferiores a Portugal mas tambem é verdade que dentro de Italia e em Espanha existem regiões mais amenas quentes com valores de temperatura media anual superiores a Portugal baseando obviamente nos valores das principais cidades refiro-me a toda a costa centro sul mediterranea espanhola e a Secilia em Italia....logo concluou que Portugal não possui das regiões mais quentes e amenas da europa tem 5,6 regiões mais amenas que as nossas mais amenas so isso.



E o mesmo se passa com a Grécia, onde 80% do país é montanhoso, (uma grande percentagem está acima dos 1000m de altitude e com vários picos superiores a 2000m) e a estação oficial mais alta, está a pouco mais de 700m. Não havia da média anual ser superior a qualquer país europeu.

Quanto às comparações, eu continuo a acha-las ridículas.
Pode-se definir o país mais quente, (se fosse feito um estudo para a Grécia como foi para a Itália, duvido que a temperatura média anual fosse de 17ºC. Se calhar nem 15ºC); pode-se fazer uma lista das cidades mais quentes, e repito não vi aqui ninguém dize-lo que Portugal tinha as cidades mais quentes da Europa, e no TOP estariam certamente as cidades costeiras junto ao Mediterrâneo...
Agora comparar a temperatura de cidades junto ao Atlântico com cidades do Mediterrâneo... É como comparar Faro/Bilbau e a partir daí se tirarem-se verdades absolutas.

A Grécia tem cidades mais quentes que Portugal? Tem
Espanha tem cidades mais quentes que Portugal? Tem
Itália tem cidades mais quentes que Portugal? Tem

Mas e se a pergunta for feita da foram inversa: Regiões mais frias?!

Parece também haver aí uma confusão com a definição de "clima ameno".
Se, por exemplo, Atenas tem uma temperatura média anual de 18ºC e Lisboa 17ºC, isso não significa que o clima de Atenas seja mais ameno que o de Lisboa.
Atenas tem um inverno mais frio, um verão mais quente. Maior amplitude térmica anual, logo menos suave, logo menos ameno.




SocioMeteo disse:


> mas fala e bem nas estações metereologicas já pensou já colocou a hipotese se a cidade de Lisboa tivesse a sua estação metereologica em Torres Vedras ou em Loures??? já viu que mtas noites em que Lisboa estão 6,7º graus em torres estão 0º graus...mas o que quero referir é que Portugal não é a região mais amena da europa e tem 5,6 regiões onde as temperaturas medias anuais são superiores.



E se a estação meteorológica estivesse em Moscavide?
Ou em Frielas (Loures)? Ou no Vale do Forno (Odivelas)?

E volto a referir, ameno é diferente de quente!


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2010 às 01:15)

Ao inicio, quando os posts foram movidos para este novo tópico, a discussão estava relacionada com a precipitação em Portugal. Discussão essa que rapidamente evoluiu para a comparação do clima português com outros países europeus.

Assim, o tópico foi agora renomeado para:

 *Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?*


----------



## frederico (21 Set 2010 às 01:52)

Eu apostaria mais no Chipre, mas há quem considere este país parte da Ásia Menor.


----------



## Costa (21 Set 2010 às 09:47)

Nº de dias com a temperatura diária mais alta na Europa durante os meses de Julho e Agosto de 2010

*Julho*
Espanha - 17
Portugal - 5
Grécia - 3
Chipre- 1
Estónia - 1
Montenegro - 1
Bósnia - 1
Croácia - 1
Itália - 1 

*Agosto*
Espanha - 12
Portugal - 7
Grécia - 7
Ucrânia - 4
Macedónia - 1


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Set 2010 às 10:24)

Costa disse:


> Nº de dias com a temperatura diária mais alta na Europa durante os meses de Julho e Agosto de 2010
> 
> *Julho*
> Espanha - 17
> ...



e nos anos restantes anos??? 

e como é que o Costa justifica isto:

Temperatura Media Anual superior a 18º:
Palermo
Alghero
Catania
Alicante 
Huelva
Valencia
Sevilha
Atenas 
Corfu
Ilha de Creta
Nicosia
La Valleta 
etc
etc

e muitas mais

cidades portuguesas  com temperatura media anual superior a 18º graus???


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Set 2010 às 10:36)

AnDré disse:


> E o mesmo se passa com a Grécia, onde 80% do país é montanhoso, (uma grande percentagem está acima dos 1000m de altitude e com vários picos superiores a 2000m) e a estação oficial mais alta, está a pouco mais de 700m. Não havia da média anual ser superior a qualquer país europeu.
> 
> Quanto às comparações, eu continuo a acha-las ridículas.
> Pode-se definir o país mais quente, (se fosse feito um estudo para a Grécia como foi para a Itália, duvido que a temperatura média anual fosse de 17ºC. Se calhar nem 15ºC); pode-se fazer uma lista das cidades mais quentes, e repito não vi aqui ninguém dize-lo que Portugal tinha as cidades mais quentes da Europa, e no TOP estariam certamente as cidades costeiras junto ao Mediterrâneo...
> ...



Ola André, não entendo porque considera as comparações ridiculas tendo em conta que estamos a comparar as principais dos paises do Sul da Europa que possuem Clima Mediterraneo e que teoricamente são os paises com temperaturas mais elevadas.Por isso não vejo que as comparações sejam incovenientes ou despropositadas no meu ponto de vista. 
Mas fico contente por o André reconhecer de facto aquilo que eu estou aqui a tentar enunciar a algum tempo que as cidades portuguesas não são as com maior temperatura media anual e que se fizessemos um Top 10 das cidades com maior temperatura media anual nenhuma cidade portuguesa. 
Tambem fico contente do André reconhecer ou enunciar a influencia atlantica sob o clima portugues e indicar ao fim ao cabo pelas suas palavras que essa influencia atlantica faz-nos destinguir do clima sentido não e uma nem em 2 nem em 3 mas em varias muitas regiões do mediterraneo, fico contente que é o que eu tenho estado aqui a referir.
Relativo ha especulação do territorio grego pois bem é o que os dados nos dizem e enquanto não surgirem outros estudos temos nos basear nesse mesmo estudo, talvez existam digo eu metereologistas que deem mais importancia a temperatura e climas sentidas nas cidades onde vivem milhares e milhões de pessoas que propriamente vales ou montanhas escondidos desabitados com maior ou menor temperatura. 
Concordo tambem com o conceito de ameno.

Cumps


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2010 às 10:36)

SocioMeteo disse:


> e nos anos restantes anos???
> 
> e como é que o Costa justifica isto:
> 
> ...



São todos locais sujeitos a um menor arrefecimento nocturno ao longo do ano, mas que no Verão são extraordinariamente quentes ao nosso nivel cerca dos 40º 
Acho que continuam a baralhar-se aqui tudo, cidades com regiões e regiões com países.
Não encontrei qualquer registo ainda para médias em determinadas regiões nem vou encontrar.

Um pequeno pormenor pessoal. Se estamos a discutir o país ou região mais quente, não era mais interessante falar sobre o Verão 
É que existem regiões que aquecem imenso no Verão e arrefecem imenso no Inverno.

Concordo contudo o que o André disse ....
O Verão mais quente aposto claramente na Andaluzia e provavelmente grande parte da Grécia continental, e o nosso interior Alentejano.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2010 às 10:43)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ola André, não entendo porque considera as comparações ridiculas tendo em conta que estamos a comparar as principais dos paises do Sul da Europa que possuem Clima Mediterraneo e que teoricamente são os paises com temperaturas mais elevadas.Por isso não vejo que as comparações sejam incovenientes ou despropositadas no meu ponto de vista.
> Mas fico contente por o André reconhecer de facto aquilo que eu estou aqui a tentar enunciar a algum tempo que as cidades portuguesas não são as com maior temperatura media anual e que se fizessemos um Top 10 das cidades com maior temperatura media anual nenhuma cidade portuguesa.
> Tambem fico contente do André reconhecer ou enunciar a influencia atlantica sob o clima portugues e indicar ao fim ao cabo pelas suas palavras que essa influencia atlantica faz-nos destinguir do clima sentido não e uma nem em 2 nem em 3 mas em varias muitas regiões do mediterraneo, fico contente que é o que eu tenho estado aqui a referir.
> Relativo ha especulação do territorio grego pois bem é o que os dados nos dizem e enquanto não surgirem outros estudos temos nos basear nesse mesmo estudo, talvez existam digo eu metereologistas que deem mais importancia a temperatura e climas sentidas nas cidades onde vivem milhares e milhões de pessoas que propriamente vales ou montanhas escondidos desabitados com maior ou menor temperatura.
> ...



Mas isso não faz Espanha mais quente que Portugal em média anual, uma coisa é uma região outra é um país e ou eu perdi-me neste ciclo interminável ou já nem sei do que estamos a falar ... países ou regiões ou cidades. Jamais se pode comparar cidades mediterranicas á beira mar com cidades atlãnticas como disse o André !!
Eu não tenho dúvidas que a Andaluzia seja mais quente anualmente, porque no Verão tenho a certeza que é .... 
Andaluzia e a Grécia tem regiões muito quentes que aquecem imenso no Verão e com temperaturas acima dos 35º de Maio a Setembro !!

Tem que ser esclarecido de uma vez se aqui fala-se em cidades, países ou regiões


----------



## Costa (21 Set 2010 às 10:46)

SocioMeteo disse:


> e nos anos restantes anos???



Dos restantes anos tenho de recolher informação, só o fiz para este ano.



SocioMeteo disse:


> e como é que o Costa justifica isto:
> 
> Temperatura Media Anual superior a 18º:
> Palermo
> ...



Mas porquê que você continua a citar cidades? Nós estamos a falar de PAÍSES, do GERAL, não de casos particulares e isolados. Quer que lhe faça um desenho?

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/País

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cidade

Já todos sabemos que não temos a(s) cidade(s) mais quente(s) da Europa. 
Mesmo assim mais de metade dos locais que cita na sua lista estão localizados em ilhas e não no continente Europeu.


----------



## belem (21 Set 2010 às 10:57)

Em todas as definições climatológicas que vi e relativas ao clima mediterrânico, em nenhum lado dizia que se era menos mediterrânico, por ter alguma influência continental ( como no caso do Grécia e do Alto Douro por exemplo),  por ter alguma influência marítima (como no caso da costa da Dalmácia ou do Litoral Centro de Portugal), ou por ter alguma influência desértica, (como no caso de alguns locais do  Litoral do Norte de África).
Claro que existem locais mais ou menos, a meio de estas 3 influências, mas para encontrar locais assim, teria que se conjugar diversos factores, não só climáticos, como botânicos.
Penso que não é muito importante.
Ter cidades mais quentes ou menos quentes, para quem quer ter uma resenha climática de uma região inteira, é infelizmente completamente irrelevante. Quanto mais de um país.
A área ocupada por estas em países, como por exemplo, Portugal, tem uma dimensão bastante pequena. Eu diria até mesmo que as zonas quentes, como por exemplo, as da Bacia do Guadiana, ocupam uma área muito maior que todas as cidades juntas de Portugal.


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Set 2010 às 11:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas isso não faz Espanha mais quente que Portugal em média anual, uma coisa é uma região outra é um país e ou eu perdi-me neste ciclo interminável ou já nem sei do que estamos a falar ... países ou regiões ou cidades. Jamais se pode comparar cidades mediterranicas á beira mar com cidades atlãnticas como disse o André !!
> Eu não tenho dúvidas que a Andaluzia seja mais quente anualmente, porque no Verão tenho a certeza que é ....
> Andaluzia e a Grécia tem regiões muito quentes que aquecem imenso no Verão e com temperaturas acima dos 35º de Maio a Setembro !!
> 
> Tem que ser esclarecido de uma vez se aqui fala-se em cidades, países ou regiões



Refiro-me as cidades como é obvio que acabam por ser uma amostra representativa das regiões penso que fazer uma destrinça entre cidades e regiões acaba por baralhar um pouco analise e as comparações que pretendemos efectuar pois as cidades acabam por representar as regiões de uma maneira ou de outra se não falarmos das principais cidades para comparar as regiões a todos niveis seja no clima da economia da ciencia da educação fica tambem um pouco dificil pois acabamos por entrar num campo da subjectividade e da especulação ora vejamos o Belem pode por exemplo vir com os seus eternos exemplos do Vale do Guadiana do Vale do Tejo e dos recantos escondidos do Vale do Douro, pois bem e eu falo-lhe da serra de Marvão em Portalegre no Alto Alentejo de Lamego ou de Miranda do Douro  no Alto Douro e mesmo assim a capital entre aspas da terra quente trasmontana Mirandela tem temperaturas medias anuais e valores de percipitação que não se compararam aqueles que existem em regiões mais quentes por exemplo para lhe demonstrar exactamente o contrario e ai a imaginação é o limite ora sou sincero esta confusão de estamos a comparar cidades,regiões ou paises acaba-me tambem por me baralharpois eu parto do principio que as cidades capitais de distrito como Beja,Evora,Faro,Portalegre,Leiria,Lisboa,Aveiro,Porto,Braga,Viana,Vila Real,Bragança acabam por representar os climas os valores das regiões. 
Mas sim julgo que já um progresso poder-se admitir que existem dezenas de cidades no mediterraneo mais quentes que a cidade mais quente portuguesa capital de distrito Faro as razões para isso acontecer já todos nos sabemos e eu não me cansei de aqui referir, verões mais prolongados invernos mais curtos noites de verão muito mais quentes enfim ok já sabemos que no Inverno em Atenas as temperaturas podem por vezes descer a extremos que em Lisboa são impossiveis de acontecer é obvio que sim mas isso não invalida que na globalidade no ano inteiro Atenas seja 2,3º graus mais quente que a cidade de Lisboa o que a nivel de temperatura media anual é bastante signficativo .
Por exemplo eu dou o exemplo dos climas subtropicais da cidade de JacksonVille no Norte da Florida nos EUA toda a gente sabe que o clima da Florida é mais quente que o nosso certo? por exemplo JacksonVille tem uma temperatura media anual de 20,21º graus mas no Inverno quando está sujeita as massas de ar frio as temperaturas podem descer aos 6,7 Negativos valores que na Europa por vezes nem em Londres se atingem com muita frequencia e que por exemplo na fresca Dublin acontece uma vez de 10 em 10 anos. 
Por isso lá por fazer mais frio ocasionalmente no Inverno isso não signfica que a nivel global a cidade A seja mais fria que a cidade B ouse quiserem a região representada para cidade A.  

Cumps


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2010 às 11:51)

Segundo estes mapas, a variante climática mais quente que encontramos na Europa é a Tm (termomediterraneo).
É na Península Ibérica que encontramos áreas mais extensas com esta variante climática (Tm).


----------



## AnDré (21 Set 2010 às 12:12)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Refiro-me as cidades como é obvio que acabam por ser uma amostra representativa das regiões



Agora repare nos mapas que o Dan postou.
Localize as estações gregas nesse mapa e diga-me: São representativas de todas as regiões gregas, ou só daquelas mais quentes que se localizam junto à costa?
Posto isto se prova que as cidades gregas que apresentou, que são mais quentes que as nossas -ninguém o negou, mas não representam o clima grego! Nem pouco mais ou menos. Representam sim uma área muito pequena do país, que é junto à costa. É praticamente o mesmo que todas as cidades portuguesas se situarem no sotavento algarvio, ou as espanholas na Andaluzia, ou as italianas na costa de Sicília.


----------



## belem (21 Set 2010 às 13:13)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Refiro-me as cidades como é obvio que acabam por ser uma amostra representativa das regiões penso que fazer uma destrinça entre cidades e regiões acaba por baralhar um pouco analise e as comparações que pretendemos efectuar pois as cidades acabam por representar as regiões de uma maneira ou de outra se não falarmos das principais cidades para comparar as regiões a todos niveis seja no clima da economia da ciencia da educação fica tambem um pouco dificil pois acabamos por entrar num campo da subjectividade e da especulação ora vejamos o Belem pode por exemplo vir com os seus eternos exemplos do Vale do Guadiana do Vale do Tejo e dos recantos escondidos do Vale do Douro, pois bem e eu falo-lhe da serra de Marvão em Portalegre no Alto Alentejo de Lamego ou de Miranda do Douro  no Alto Douro e mesmo assim a capital entre aspas da terra quente trasmontana Mirandela tem temperaturas medias anuais e valores de percipitação que não se compararam aqueles que existem em regiões mais quentes por exemplo para lhe demonstrar exactamente o contrario e ai a imaginação é o limite ora sou sincero esta confusão de estamos a comparar cidades,regiões ou paises acaba-me tambem por me baralharpois eu parto do principio que as cidades capitais de distrito como Beja,Evora,Faro,Portalegre,Leiria,Lisboa,Aveiro,Porto,Braga,Viana,Vila Real,Bragança acabam por representar os climas os valores das regiões.
> Mas sim julgo que já um progresso poder-se admitir que existem dezenas de cidades no mediterraneo mais quentes que a cidade mais quente portuguesa capital de distrito Faro as razões para isso acontecer já todos nos sabemos e eu não me cansei de aqui referir, verões mais prolongados invernos mais curtos noites de verão muito mais quentes enfim ok já sabemos que no Inverno em Atenas as temperaturas podem por vezes descer a extremos que em Lisboa são impossiveis de acontecer é obvio que sim mas isso não invalida que na globalidade no ano inteiro Atenas seja 2,3º graus mais quente que a cidade de Lisboa o que a nivel de temperatura media anual é bastante signficativo .
> Por exemplo eu dou o exemplo dos climas subtropicais da cidade de JacksonVille no Norte da Florida nos EUA toda a gente sabe que o clima da Florida é mais quente que o nosso certo? por exemplo JacksonVille tem uma temperatura media anual de 20,21º graus mas no Inverno quando está sujeita as massas de ar frio as temperaturas podem descer aos 6,7 Negativos valores que na Europa por vezes nem em Londres se atingem com muita frequencia e que por exemplo na fresca Dublin acontece uma vez de 10 em 10 anos.
> Por isso lá por fazer mais frio ocasionalmente no Inverno isso não signfica que a nivel global a cidade A seja mais fria que a cidade B ouse quiserem a região representada para cidade A.
> ...



Você continua a confundir climas urbanos com climas de uma região inteira.
Basicamente faz da excepção regra e depois acusa os outros de utilizarem esses critérios, quando elas apenas tentam ser tão parciais como você.
E eu não vim com esses recantos escondidos áridos e quentes dos vales do Interior, foi o IM que os apresentou num artigo oficial e científico. Na Bacia do Guadiana até apresentam uma extensão apreciável.
Eu não posso utilizar critérios diferentes para fazer uma comparação, terei sempre que optar pelos mesmos sempre que queira fazer uma comparação justa.
E mais uma vez os mapas mostram o evidente: a globalidade climática de alguns países do Mediterrâneo não é assim tão quente como julga.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2010 às 13:46)

belem disse:


> Você continua a confundir climas urbanos com climas de uma região inteira.
> Basicamente faz da excepção regra e depois acusa os outros de utilizarem esses critérios, quando elas apenas tentam ser tão parciais como você.
> E eu não vim com esses recantos escondidos áridos e quentes dos vales do Interior, foi o IM que os apresentou num artigo oficial e científico. Na Bacia do Guadiana até apresentam uma extensão apreciável.
> Eu não posso utilizar critérios diferentes para fazer uma comparação, terei sempre que optar pelos mesmos sempre que queira fazer uma comparação justa.
> E mais uma vez os mapas mostram o evidente: *a globalidade climática de alguns países do Mediterrâneo* não é assim tão quente como julga.



Exactamente .... ora cá está cidades < regiões < países !!

Sabiam que por vezes dentro de uma *cidade *, encontramos diferenças de temperatura que já tenho reparado serem em certos casos de 8ºC ... não precisam de responder é somente uma curiosidade 
Vou beber uma cervejinha ...


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Set 2010 às 17:34)

AnDré disse:


> Agora repare nos mapas que o Dan postou.
> Localize as estações gregas nesse mapa e diga-me: São representativas de todas as regiões gregas, ou só daquelas mais quentes que se localizam junto à costa?
> Posto isto se prova que as cidades gregas que apresentou, que são mais quentes que as nossas -ninguém o negou, mas não representam o clima grego! Nem pouco mais ou menos. Representam sim uma área muito pequena do país, que é junto à costa. É praticamente o mesmo que todas as cidades portuguesas se situarem no sotavento algarvio, ou as espanholas na Andaluzia, ou as italianas na costa de Sicília.




Ok André não ponho isso em causa apesar de a cidade do Norte da Grecia como é Salonica ter uma temperatura media anual de 14º graus e é das cidades mais frias da grecia muito longe dos 12,5º graus de Bragança ou de Viseu e os 10º de Guarda valores mais identicos as cidades do Norte de Italia como Turim ou Milão.
Mas existe uma coisa que todos estamos de acordo as cidades portuguesas não são as mais quentes da Europa nem de longe nem de perto e existem dezenas de cidades no mediterraneo mais quentes anualmente que as nossas para mim isso é mt bom e gratificante e ainda por cima todos concordamos com isso. 

cumps


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2010 às 17:58)

A pergunta não tem resposta, a não ser que se dêem ao trabalho de andar a calcular a temperatura em cada metro quadrado de cada país para andar a fazer médias de todo o território todo ano ao longo de várias décadas. Estas discussões ultimamente andam a roçar o absurdo.


----------



## Pek (21 Set 2010 às 18:37)

Dan disse:


>



Interesante aportación Dan 

Un aclaración: ambas ramas principales de climas (mediterranean y temperate) se diferencian fundamentalmente por el régimen de precipitaciones pero no tanto por el térmico. Así en cuanto a temperaturas (que es de lo que ahora mismo estamos hablando, no al inicio de este tópic  ) aproximadamente:

- Inframediterranean=Infratemperate
- Thermomediterranean=Thermotemperate
- Mesomediterranean=Mesotemperate
- Supramediterranean=Supratemperate
- Oromediterranean=Orotemperate
- Cryoromediterranean=Cryorotemperate

 Y lo mismo vale para los submediterranean.

Lo digo fundamentalmente porque los colores naranjas de la meseta española en el mapa pueden hacer pensar en clima cálido y NI MUCHO MENOS. *Es clima supramediterranean (Sm) similar al clima supratemperate (St) en cuanto a temperaturas que en el mapa se distinguen con colores verdes oscuros (que sale en los Balcanes, Centroeuropa, este de Francia, etc.) y al supra-submediterranean (Ssm. De color verde oscuro rayado. Lo que hay en el entorno montañoso griego, Bulgaria, partes de Rumanía, Serbia, Hungría, etc.)*. Lo que lo distingue de estos es la PRECIPITACIÓN VERANIEGA, NO LA TEMPERATURA (por cierto, en España hay de los tres). Lo explico por si acaso lleva lugar a error el asunto de los colores . Por tanto, ese naranja sería verde oscuro en cuanto a temperaturas. Ejemplo: temperatura media anual Burgos (1971-2000): 10,1 ºC; temperatura media anual Viena-Hohe Warte (1971-2000): 10,6 ºC

De esta forma hablando de temperaturas, y con ese mapa en la mano, queda claro (algo que ya se sabía creo yo) que de los cuatro países mediterráneos tratados el que posee la mayor superficie de bioclima supra--- (ya sea mediterranean o temperate) es España: entre 200.000 y 250.000 km2 aproximadamente (prácticamente la mitad del país).

Eso sí, de preciptaciones en muchas de esas zonas supra--- vamos justitos  salvo en el tercio norte ibérico (Cornisa Cantábrica, Pirineos, etc.)  

Saludos

P.D.1: No es incompatible tener ciudades muy cálidas en verano y tener temperaturas medias anuales muy bajas en un mismo país. Y más en un pais de más de 500.000 km2. Por eso es muy complicado generalizar. Lo del continente en miniatura, ya sabeis...En España, a grosso modo, se nota un cambio grande de temperaturas (muy grande en lo que respecta a medias anuales y veraniegas) entre la zona situada de Madrid para abajo y la situada de Madrid para arriba: son como dos países completamente distintos.

P.D.2: El único lugar geográficamente europeo (Canarias no es geográficamente Europa sino África) que posee un bioclima inframediterráneo (Im) en ese mapa es el sureste de Creta (Grecia)


----------



## DRC (21 Set 2010 às 18:39)

O país mais quente da Europa não será Portugal mas sim, penso eu, pela sua localização geográfica será o Chipre.


----------



## Pek (21 Set 2010 às 18:47)

Vince disse:


> A pergunta não tem resposta, a não ser que se dêem ao trabalho de andar a calcular a temperatura em cada metro quadrado de cada país para andar a fazer médias de todo o território todo ano ao longo de várias décadas. Estas discussões ultimamente andam a roçar o absurdo.



Não podes ter mais razão, Vince 

Por cierto, muy interesante la imagen sobre la temperatura media (más allá de que no refleje las cordilleras). Creo que aclara unas cuantas cosas: a esa latitud sólo zonas de la meseta turca y española y de la zona montañosa balcánica tienen esas bajas temperaturas medias, incluso inferiores a las de otras zonas europeas situadas más al norte


----------



## belem (21 Set 2010 às 19:27)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ok André não ponho isso em causa apesar de a cidade do Norte da Grecia como é Salonica ter uma temperatura media anual de 14º graus e é das cidades mais frias da grecia muito longe dos 12,5º graus de Bragança ou de Viseu e os 10º de Guarda valores mais identicos as cidades do Norte de Italia como Turim ou Milão.



Lá está outra comparação disparatada...
E que tal comparar as altitudes de Salonica com Bragança/Guarda/Viseu? Salonica deve ser das cidades mais quentes da Grécia da zona Norte e está numa zona baixa e abrigada ao contrário dessas cidades portuguesas. Mas então também vou fazer uma comparação conveniente, Pinhão está mais a Norte e até é mais quente em média anual que Salonica...




SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas existe uma coisa que todos estamos de acordo as cidades portuguesas não são as mais quentes da Europa nem de longe nem de perto e existem dezenas de cidades no mediterraneo mais quentes anualmente que as nossas para mim isso é mt bom e gratificante e ainda por cima todos concordamos com isso.



Sim é bom e gratificante para si ( já todos nos tinhamos apercebido disso e sempre fico contente que haja quem goste de muito pouco), é um aspecto a nível climático completamente irrelevante e pouco indicador da realidade climática de cada país. Ainda mais com condições de recolha de dados muitas vezes de qualidade questionável e muito pouco oficiais.
Como disse o Vince ( e como eu aliás já tinha dito também) esta discussão já roça o absurdo, porque só se saberia de qual  o mais quente, com uma estação por m2... Claro que isto é irónico mas espelha bem a fragilidade do tema em relação aos dados e meios disponíveis actualmente.
E novamente agradeço ao Dan, pelos dados esclarecedores.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Set 2010 às 19:30)

DRC disse:


> O país mais quente da Europa não será Portugal mas sim, penso eu, pela sua localização geográfica será o Chipre.



Amigo não é comparável pelas razões mencionadas á muitos post atrás !!


----------



## belem (21 Set 2010 às 19:33)

Pek disse:


> P.D.2: El único lugar geográficamente europeo (Canarias no es geográficamente Europa sino África) que posee un bioclima inframediterráneo (Im) es el sureste de Creta (Grecia)



Existem locais na P. Ibérica continental, a meu ver, com condições para serem inframediterrâneos.
Esse bioclima também existe nos Açores e na Madeira.


----------



## Pek (21 Set 2010 às 19:43)

belem disse:


> Existem locais na P. Ibérica continental, a meu ver, com condições para serem inframediterrâneos.
> Esse bioclima também existe nos Açores e na Madeira.



Sim, é possível (também na Sicilia e outras pequenas ilhas italianas junto a Túnez). Eu me referia ao que aparece no mapa


----------



## belem (21 Set 2010 às 20:25)

Pek disse:


> Sim, é possível (também na Sicilia e outras pequenas ilhas italianas junto a Túnez). Eu me referia ao que aparece no mapa



No mapa os Açores têm esse bioclima, mais concretamente na Ilha de Santa Maria e os dados de Porto Santo ( Madeira) condizem perfeitamente com um bioclima Inframediterrâneo.
Interessante que Inframediterrâneo em algumas regiões já é Desértico ( isto segundo Koppen Geiger).


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Set 2010 às 20:26)

belem disse:


> Lá está outra comparação disparatada...
> E que tal comparar as altitudes de Salonica com Bragança/Guarda/Viseu? Salonica deve ser das cidades mais quentes da Grécia da zona Norte e está numa zona baixa e abrigada ao contrário dessas cidades portuguesas. Mas então também vou fazer uma comparação conveniente, Pinhão está mais a Norte e até é mais quente em média anual que Salonica...
> 
> 
> ...



Irrelevante???!!! as temperaturas sentidas nas principais cidades??? capitais de distrito portuguesas e cidades importantes dos paises e regiões do mediterraneo como Valencia,Alicante,Huelva,Alghero,Palermo,Catania,Atenas,Corfu,Nicosia,LaValleta LOL ok belem mas entendo para voce importante mesmo e relevante so os vales escondidos do guadiana e do Douro. ehehehehehehh 

Lol acho que é um dado mt importante não termos uma cidade no Top10 mais quente da europa... eheheheh


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Set 2010 às 20:31)

belem disse:


> Existem locais na P. Ibérica continental, a meu ver, com condições para serem inframediterrâneos.
> Esse bioclima também existe nos Açores e na Madeira.



Ahahaha para umas coisas o Mapa que o Dan simpaticamente publicou aqui serve para outras já está errado e já pode ser questionado.
Lol a capital da terra quente trasmontana a cidade de Mirandela não tem essas temperaturas medias e valores de percipitação que o Belem tanto fala enfim imaginação é o limite não é Belem.


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Set 2010 às 20:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Amigo não é comparável pelas razões mencionadas á muitos post atrás !!



Porque é que o Chipre não pertence a Europa? se encontra-se a sul do Mar Egeu???? Não sei porque é que não se pode considerar o Chipre Europa não me digam que é por ser um pais com cidades bem mais quentes que as nossas.


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Set 2010 às 20:42)

Costa disse:


> Dos restantes anos tenho de recolher informação, só o fiz para este ano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ilhas??? continente europeu??? Lol a Secilia Costa deve ser maior que todo o Norte e centro de Portugal e encontra-se sem duvida no territorio europeu a Corsega é uma ilha enorme que encontra-se no territorio europeu Malta é uma ilha pequena mas europeia está tão perto de africa que Huelva por exemplo. costa e ilhas gregas europa... a unica ilha que poderemos discutir é o caso do Chipre mas mesmo assim encontra-se no meu ponto de vista em territorio europeu. 
Lol estou a ver o novo pre-requesito para ser-se pais europeu:
1) não ser uma ilha
2) não ter sitios regiões mais quentes que as regiões cidades portuguesas

lol Costa acho que tambem tem de ir ler o Wikipedia e ver que os paises podem ser ilhas e que as ilhas podem pertencer a europa. 

cumps


----------



## belem (21 Set 2010 às 20:44)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ahahaha para umas coisas o Mapa que o Dan simpaticamente publicou aqui serve para outras já está errado e já pode ser questionado..



Onde é que disse que o mapa está errado?
Eu falei em microregiões, evidentemente à escala a que o mapa foi feito, isso seria muito difícil de reproduzir. E por outro lado estas regiões não têm quase dados, seria um bocado complicado para o autor fazer descrições bioclimáticas sem referências climáticas.







Mas fica aqui a referência aos Açores.

E se quiser ponho aqui a de Porto Santo também! 




SocioMeteo disse:


> ol a capital da terra quente trasmontana a cidade de Mirandela não tem essas temperaturas medias e valores de percipitação que o Belem tanto fala enfim imaginação é o limite não é Belem.



Mirandela?
Desde quando Mirandela é representativa do Vale do Douro?
É um pontinho só...


----------



## belem (21 Set 2010 às 20:48)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ilhas??? continente europeu??? Lol a Secilia Costa deve ser maior que todo o Norte e centro de Portugal e encontra-se sem duvida no territorio europeu a Corsega é uma ilha enorme que encontra-se no territorio europeu Malta é uma ilha pequena mas europeia está tão perto de africa que Huelva por exemplo. costa e ilhas gregas europa... a unica ilha que poderemos discutir é o caso do Chipre mas mesmo assim encontra-se no meu ponto de vista em territorio europeu.
> Lol estou a ver o novo pre-requesito para ser-se pais europeu:
> 1) não ser uma ilha
> 2) não ter sitios regiões mais quentes que as regiões cidades portuguesas
> ...



Eu estou a ver um pré-requisito do Sociometeo para ser-se país europeu:

1) Não ser uma ilha portuguesa ou espanhola
2) Não ficar no Atlântico
3) Não ter regiões mais quentes que a Grécia, Itália,etc...

Para si Chipre é europeu?
Políticamente sim, geograficamente é claro que não.
Um pouco como parte da  Macaronésia, não é?


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Set 2010 às 20:52)

belem disse:


> Eu estou a ver um pré-requisito do Sociometeo para ser-se país europeu:
> 
> 1) Não ser uma ilha portuguesa ou espanhola
> 2) Não ficar no Atlântico
> ...



sim ok consideremos que sim para considerarmos Chipre como uma ilha europeia tambem seria justo considerarmos as ilhas da Marconesia Madeira,Canarias como territorio europeu é justo. Mas so o Chipre pois Malta é uma ilha europeia ao contrario da nossa Madeira.


----------



## belem (21 Set 2010 às 20:55)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sim ok consideremos que sim para considerarmos Chipre como uma ilha europeia tambem seria justo considerarmos as ilhas da Marconesia Madeira,Canarias como territorio europeu é justo. Mas so o Chipre pois Malta é uma ilha europeia ao contrario da nossa Madeira.



Malta tem sensivelmente a mesma média de temperatura que Almeria, ainda não percebi o que tem assim de tão especial.


----------



## SocioMeteo (21 Set 2010 às 21:00)

belem disse:


> Malta tem sensivelmente a mesma média de temperatura que Almeria, ainda não percebi o que tem assim de tão especial.



LaValleta é mais quente que qualquer capital de distrito portuguesa... mas é so mais uma cidade entre muitas e muitas do mediterraneo onde isso acontece isso para mim como lhe disse é motivo de orgulho. 
e como Malta é um pais que eu saiba pequeno mas um pais é um serio candidato a ser o pais mais quente da europa...apesar de achar como mts users aqui já referiram uma discussão de dificil analise devido as limitações analiticas por isso fico-me pelas cidades e ai nenhuma capital de distrito portuguesa entra sequer no Top 10 das mais quentes lol. Mt bom mesmo que orgulho.


----------



## belem (21 Set 2010 às 21:11)

SocioMeteo disse:


> LaValleta é mais quente que qualquer capital de distrito portuguesa... mas é so mais uma cidade entre muitas e muitas do mediterraneo onde isso acontece isso para mim como lhe disse é motivo de orgulho. .



Epah que grande coisa, ser mais quente que qualquer capital de distrito de Portugal continental. Uma ilha à aquela latitude, muito mais a Sul que P. continental, ali no meio do Mediterrâneo...As cidades nem são representativas, quanto mais de uma região ou país inteiro...
Só se for num local com pouco mais que a capital como a Ilha de Malta!
Eu ainda nem escarafunchei a biblioteca aqui do ISA à procura de uma publicação sobre os variados climas de Portugal, mal me mexi porque agora tenho outras prioridades e nem foi preciso elas vieram ter comigo: e encontrei logo um local que nem sequer está entre os mais quentes da bacia do Guadiana mencionados pelo IM, com um valor algo semelhante de 18,8ºc perto de Alcoutim... Um pontinho ali ao calhas, no meio do nada e está feito. Veja lá que complicado!





SocioMeteo disse:


> e como Malta é um pais que eu saiba pequeno mas um pais é um serio candidato a ser o pais mais quente da europa...apesar de achar como mts users aqui já referiram uma discussão de dificil analise devido as limitações analiticas por isso fico-me pelas cidades e ai nenhuma capital de distrito portuguesa entra sequer no Top 10 das mais quentes lol. Mt bom mesmo que orgulho.



Fique lá com o seu orgulho, baseie-se só nas cidades que estas ocupam todo o território nacional, não é?
Já nós somos uns coitadinhos pois sabemos que em Portugal não há só climas nas cidades. Assim apenas ficamos só com a razão e o Sociometeo pode ficar com o seu orgulho.
Olhe que chatice, han...


----------



## Pek (21 Set 2010 às 22:35)

belem disse:


> No mapa os Açores têm esse bioclima, mais concretamente na Ilha de Santa Maria e os dados de Porto Santo ( Madeira) condizem perfeitamente com um bioclima Inframediterrâneo.
> Interessante que Inframediterrâneo em algumas regiões já é Desértico ( isto segundo Koppen Geiger).



 Sí, lamento expresarme mal en portugués. Antes me refería a que sí era posible alguna zona puntual de clima inframediterráneo en la Iberia continental. No hablaba de Azores, Madeira o Canarias. Me expresé mal, lo lamento 

 Por cierto, que tampoco sería de extrañar encontrar puntos concretos de ese bioclima en las costas de Cerdeña y el sur de la Península Itálica (Puglia, Calabria, Basilicata), así como en puntos costeros de la Grecia continental y de las pequeñas islas del Egeo.

 Añado el edit que he hecho a un post mio de hace dos páginas sobre la imagen colgada por Vince, que creo que no se va a ver aquí porque se va muy rápido  :






Por cierto, muy interesante la imagen sobre la temperatura media anual (más allá de que no refleje las cordilleras). Creo que aclara unas cuantas cosas: a esa latitud sólo zonas de la meseta turca y española y de la zona montañosa balcánica tienen esas bajas temperaturas medias, incluso inferiores a las de otras zonas europeas situadas más al norte. Al menos eso parece por los colores que se ven en mi ordenador  No, en serio, es así aunque no se vea muy bien. Las temperaturas medias anuales de la mayor parte de la mitad norte española (quitando el valle del Ebro y su depresión y las zonas costeras (lógicamente. Aunque son notablemente más frescas que las estaciones mediterráneas costeras francesas) son más bajas que las de la mayor parte de Francia (sin contar las zonas montañosas, claro. Como hago con España), y eso incluso sucede con localidades situadas muy al este o al norte. Ejemplo: Burgos (71-00): 10,1 ºC; París (71-00): 12,1 ºC; Lyon (71-00): 12,0 ºC. Muy al noreste y al este: Estrasburgo (71-00. Frontera con Alemania): 10.5 ºC; Dijon (71-00): 10,8 ºC; Muy al norte: Lille (71-00. Frontera con Bélgica): 10,4 ºC. Y Burgos como capital es fresca pero en cuanto a zonas las hay notablemente más frías en la mitad norte sin necesidad de meterse en montañas. Cuestión de altitud media. Aunque nótense algunos detalles: Santiago de Compostela (71-00 y 360 msnm): 12,6 ºC; Lugo (71-00 y 440 msnm): 11,5 ºC;  París (71-00 y 80 msnm): 12,1 ºC y Lyon (71-00 y 200 msnm): 12,0 ºC. Ambas ciudades francesas más al norte y al este. Parece que no es sólo cuestión de una notable diferencia de altitud la compensación de las temperaturas, al menos en estos casos (La estación de París tiene algo de isla de calor a pesar de estar en un parque de la ciudad de 250.000 m2, pero no la de Lyon que está en un aeropuerto 10 km al este de la ciudad).


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2010 às 03:15)

frederico disse:


> Eu apostaria mais no Chipre, mas há quem considere este país parte da Ásia Menor.





DRC disse:


> O país mais quente da Europa não será Portugal mas sim, penso eu, pela sua localização geográfica será o Chipre.



O Chipre tem o monte Olimpo que atinge os 1953m de altitude. Monte esse que durante o inverno assiste a bastantes episódios de neve.

Por sua vez, Malta tem uma altitude máxima de 253m de altitude, pelo que a média da temperatura anual da ilha deve ser idêntica à da capital, Valeta, e por isso deve ser o país mais quente da Europa.


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2010 às 03:27)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ok André não ponho isso em causa apesar de a cidade do Norte da Grecia como é Salonica ter uma temperatura media anual de 14º graus e é das cidades mais frias da grecia muito longe dos 12,5º graus de Bragança ou de Viseu e os 10º de Guarda valores mais identicos as cidades do Norte de Italia como Turim ou Milão.



Lá estão as comparações que digo serem descabidas.
Salonica, ao nível do mar, quanto muito pode ser comparada ao Porto. E se assim for, a temperatura de Salonica é inferior à do Porto.

Para compararmos com Bragança, temos de subir um pouco mais a altitude.
Por exemplo, Kato Nevrokopi. Esta cidade a 509m de altitude (a uma cota inferior à de Bragança, Viseu e Guarda), tem uma DAVIS instalada, que o ano passado registou uma temperatura média anual de 11,1ºC.


----------



## Costa (22 Set 2010 às 10:39)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ilhas??? continente europeu??? Lol a Secilia Costa deve ser maior que todo o Norte e centro de Portugal e encontra-se sem duvida no territorio europeu a Corsega é uma ilha enorme que encontra-se no territorio europeu Malta é uma ilha pequena mas europeia está tão perto de africa que Huelva por exemplo. costa e ilhas gregas europa... a unica ilha que poderemos discutir é o caso do Chipre mas mesmo assim encontra-se no meu ponto de vista em territorio europeu.
> Lol estou a ver o novo pre-requesito para ser-se pais europeu:
> 1) não ser uma ilha
> 2) não ter sitios regiões mais quentes que as regiões cidades portuguesas
> ...



Eu por acaso disse que os locais que você citou não eram Europeus? Eu disse é que eram ilhas e que se for para comparar ilhas tem de incluir as nossas também.



SocioMeteo disse:


> Ilhas??? continente europeu??? Lol a *Secilia *
> cumps





SocioMeteo disse:


> Para não falar na Grécia ou mesmo no Interior *ceciliano *onde também um Grego ou habitante da *Cecília *pode especular sobre valores desses???





SocioMeteo disse:


> Para não falar na Grécia ou mesmo no Interior *ceciliano *onde também um Grego ou habitante da *Cecília *pode especular sobre valores desses???





SocioMeteo disse:


> Ilhas??? continente europeu??? Lol a *Secilia  *






SocioMeteo disse:


> mediterranea espanhola e a *Secilia *em Italia...





SocioMeteo disse:


> Obivamente que a minha analise é baseada nos dados das principais cidades das regiões o que eu fasço é quais são as principais da *Secilia *Palerm






SocioMeteo disse:


> Volto a repetir estou a comparar regiões e volto a repetir as regiões da *Secilia *Italia





SocioMeteo disse:


> ... falo da *Secilia*...
> cumps





SocioMeteo disse:


> que o Chipre da *Secilia *do sul de espanha de malta de israel da sardenha etc etc






SocioMeteo disse:


> 17,2º que todas as cidades a mesma altitude da *Secilia *do centro,sul da grecia chipre,malta,etc etc ou por exemplo as cidades do Interior de Portugal mais
> 
> Grecia,Chipre,*Secilia*,Malta,Sul de Espanha etc,etc nas regiões sem altitude é
> 
> Cumps



Diz-se Sicília.


----------



## Pek (22 Set 2010 às 10:59)

Cuelgo los mapas que puso Dan editados para que pueda verse con facilidad lo que expuse en el post de ayer. Color rosa: pisos bioclimáticos referidos a la TEMPERATURA (única y exclusivamente) de características supra--- y superior (oro---, crioro---, etc.). Es decir horizontes termotípicos *fríos* en la escala de Rivas-Martínez.











 Nota: los dos mapas no tienen exactamente la misma escala aunque pueda dar esa sensación (supongo que es cuestión de la reducción de tamaño para colgarlos en internet). El segundo (en el que sale Grecia) está algo más ampliado (muy poco). Si is fijais bien vereis cómo Italia "es más grande" en el segundo mapa que en el primero. Insisto en que es bastante poco (del orden de 2 cm en el primero son 2,2 cm en el segundo). Por tanto en la comparación de ambos mapas, Grecia sale ligeramente más grande en relación a la Península Ibérica de lo que es en la realidad. Pero para hacerse una idea sirven.

Por cierto, las islas macaronésicas no las he tenido en cuenta en esta edición. Ah, y ahora me doy cuenta de que me he dejado algún diminuto puntito por "pintar" de rosa en Italia. Pero, vamos, que son muy muy muy pequeños; la idea que se infiere es la misma.


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 14:39)

Eis ai um exemplo do que muitas vezes já disse aqui ao aproximar-se a nova estação de Outono as diferenças dos dos paises do mediterraneo acentua-se mais enquanto que nos proximos 15 dias Lisboa terá previsões de temperaturas minimas que vão variar entre os 9º-17º graus com a previsão de dias frios e inicio de dias frios já em Outubro... a capital Grega por exemplo terá dias e noites quentes com fartura com temperaturas a superarem os 30º graus em imensos dias autenticos dias de verão com pouquissimas amplitudes termicas ou seja noites com tem nada comparavel as previsões para as cidades portuguesas...eis uma das razões para estas cidades serem 3º graus mais quentes que as nossas.

http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/gr/attiki/athens/forecast2.aspx

http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/lisboa/lisbon/forecast2.aspx

cumps


----------



## vitamos (24 Set 2010 às 15:06)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Eis ai um exemplo do que muitas vezes já disse aqui ao aproximar-se a nova estação de Outono as diferenças dos dos paises do mediterraneo acentua-se mais enquanto que nos proximos 15 dias Lisboa terá previsões de temperaturas minimas que vão variar entre os 9º-17º graus com a previsão de dias frios e inicio de dias frios já em Outubro... a capital Grega por exemplo terá dias e noites quentes com fartura com temperaturas a superarem os 30º graus em imensos dias autenticos dias de verão com pouquissimas amplitudes termicas ou seja noites com tem nada comparavel as previsões para as cidades portuguesas...eis uma das razões para estas cidades serem 3º graus mais quentes que as nossas.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/gr/attiki/athens/forecast2.aspx
> 
> ...



Meteorologia / Análise sinóptica  é diferente de climatologia...

Acho que se andam aqui a baralhar conceitos...


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2010 às 15:13)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Eis ai um exemplo do que muitas vezes já disse aqui ao aproximar-se a nova estação de Outono as diferenças dos dos paises do mediterraneo acentua-se mais enquanto que nos proximos 15 dias Lisboa terá previsões de temperaturas minimas que vão variar entre os 9º-17º graus com a previsão de dias frios e inicio de dias frios já em Outubro... a capital Grega por exemplo terá dias e noites quentes com fartura com temperaturas a superarem os 30º graus em imensos dias autenticos dias de verão com pouquissimas amplitudes termicas ou seja noites com tem nada comparavel as previsões para as cidades portuguesas...eis uma das razões para estas cidades serem 3º graus mais quentes que as nossas.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/gr/attiki/athens/forecast2.aspx
> 
> ...



3ºC mais quente?

Atenas (Grécia) 107m - 37°58'N - Normal 1961 / 1990

Temperatura média anual: 17,7ºC

Lisboa Geofisico  95m - 38°43'N - Normal 1961 / 1990

Temperatura média anual: 17,1ºC

0,6ºC de diferença apenas.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Set 2010 às 15:14)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Eis ai um exemplo do que muitas vezes já disse aqui ao aproximar-se a nova estação de Outono as diferenças dos dos paises do mediterraneo acentua-se mais enquanto que nos proximos 15 dias Lisboa terá previsões de temperaturas minimas que vão variar entre os 9º-17º graus com a previsão de dias frios e inicio de dias frios já em Outubro... a capital Grega por exemplo terá dias e noites quentes com fartura com temperaturas a superarem os 30º graus em imensos dias autenticos dias de verão com pouquissimas amplitudes termicas ou seja noites com tem nada comparavel as previsões para as cidades portuguesas...eis uma das razões para estas cidades serem 3º graus mais quentes que as nossas.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/gr/attiki/athens/forecast2.aspx
> 
> ...



Eu já aqui havia mencionado que o "Verão" Grego costuma durar mais tempo, e começar mais cedo do que o no nosso .... pelo menos é o que costuma acontecer !!
Contudo o Inverno deles em termos de frio é muito mais agreste que o nosso !!


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 15:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu já aqui havia mencionado que o "Verão" Grego costuma durar mais tempo, e começar mais cedo do que o no nosso .... pelo menos é o que costuma acontecer !!
> Contudo o Inverno deles em termos de frio é muito mais agreste que o nosso !!



Depende Aurelio a nivel de medias nos meses de Dezembro e Janeiro Atenas e Lisboa tem as identicas o que acontece em Atenas são extremos que em Lisboa não acontecem ou seja as temperaturas podem chegar aos -3 negativos com facilidade temperatura impossivel de acontecer em Lisboa...mas por outro lado mesmo em Janeiro ou Dezembro em Atenas as temperaturas pode subir acima dos 20º graus com mt mais facilidade em Lisboa por exemplo entre 1990-2010 so por 3 vezes é que a temperatura superou os 20º graus em Lisboa em Atenas isso acontece com mt mais frequencia...


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2010 às 15:57)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Depende Aurelio a nivel de medias nos meses de Dezembro e Janeiro Atenas e Lisboa tem as identicas o que acontece em Atenas são extremos que em Lisboa não acontecem ou seja as temperaturas podem chegar aos -3 negativos com facilidade temperatura impossivel de acontecer em Lisboa...mas por outro lado mesmo em Janeiro ou Dezembro em Atenas as temperaturas pode subir acima dos 20º graus com mt mais facilidade em Lisboa por exemplo entre 1990-2010 so por 3 vezes é que a temperatura superou os 20º graus em Lisboa em Atenas isso acontece com mt mais frequencia...



Mais uma vez, SocioMeteo, chamo à atenção para a fonte de onde retira esses dados.
Só em Janeiro de 2002, Lisboa(Geofísico) superou por 3 dias a temperatura de 20,0ºC.

--------------

EDIT

Já agora, no período 2000-2010, a estação de Atenas (aeroporto) teve 7 dias com máximas superiores a 20,0ºC.
2 dias em Janeiro e 5 dias em Dezembro.


----------



## frederico (24 Set 2010 às 17:19)

Atenas, dados 1961-90 (Fonte:WMO)

Informação Climatológica
        Mín.   Máx. Prec.  RD
Jan	5.2	12.5	56.9	12.6
Fev	5.4	13.5	46.7	10.4
Mar	6.7	15.7	40.7	10.2
Abr	9.6	20.2	30.8	8.1
Mai	13.9	26.0	22.7	6.2
Jun	18.2	31.1	10.6	3.7
Jul	20.8	33.5	5.8	1.9
Ago	20.7	33.2	6.0	1.7
Set	17.3	29.2	13.9	3.3
Out	13.4	23.3	52.6	7.2
Nov	9.8	18.1	58.3	9.7
Dez	6.8	14.1	69.1	12.1

RD: dias com chuva >0.1 mm

Conclusões: 5 meses secos, sendo que Abril é quase um mês seco; Inverno climatológico mais frio que Lisboa ou Faro, e mais seco; Verão mais prolongado e quente que Lisboa ou Faro; Outono mais quente e seco que Faro ou Lisboa.

Atenas situa-se já no Mediterrâneo Oriental, estando por isso numa região menos sujeita à acção moderadora do Atlântico, e às depressões que cruzam o Mediterrâneo no Inverno no sentido Oeste-Leste. As montanhas da Península Balcânica conferem alguma protecção contra os ventos frios da Europa Central, mas ainda assim o sul da Grécia está mais sujeito aos frios continentais que Portugal, tendo por isso um Inverno mais frio. 

______________________________________________________________

Agora vamos ao Chipre.

Nicósia. Fonte: WMO. 

Informação Climatológica

Mês   Mín.   Máx. Prec. RD
Jan	5.2	15.3	48.0	9.0
Fev	5.0	15.9	47.0	9.1
Mar	6.4	18.6	37.0	8.1
Abr	10.1	24.3	22.0	4.4
Mai	14.5	29.5	22.0	4.0
Jun	18.8	33.9	7.0	0.9
Jul	21.8	36.9	1.0	0.0
Ago	21.6	36.7	7.0	0.5
Set	18.5	33.6	6.0	1.1
Out	15.0	28.3	22.0	4.9
Nov	10.2	21.8	31.0	6.3
Dez	6.8	17.1	58.0	7.9

Breves notas: comparando com Lisboa e Faro, Nicósia tem um Inverno idêntico em termos de temperaturas, mínimas um pouco mais baixas, mas máximas similares, e precipitação inferior. Restantes estações do ano mais quente, e *sete meses secos*. 

As estações voltadas para a costa sul da ilha têm Invernos mais quentes. 

_________________________________________________________________

Resumindo...

A posição geográfica de Portugal leva a que receba em primeira mão as chuvas das superfícies frontais que cruzam a nossa latitude durante o Inverno. Por isso, Faro ou Lisboa têm precipitações ligeiramente superiores às que se verificam noutras estações do Mediterrâneo Oriental, a idêntica latitude e altitude. Para além disso, a acção moderadora do Atlântico traduz-se em Verões mais frescos e curtos, e Invernos suaves.

_________________________________________________________________

O Inverno suave do Chipre também é explicado pela sua localização geográfica. Além de ser uma ilha, o país está protegido das massas de ar setentrionais pelas montanhas e planaltos da Turquia.


----------



## belem (24 Set 2010 às 19:21)

frederico disse:


> Atenas, dados 1961-90 (Fonte:WMO)
> 
> Informação Climatológica
> Mín.   Máx. Prec.  RD
> ...



O Chipre geograficamente não é na Europa, não entendo como se continua a mencionar este país.
Para isso tinhamos que incluir a Madeira, as Canárias e os Açores.
E Lisboa ou Faro, são apenas pontos e servem como referência tendo em conta a região que ocupam. Em Portugal há sítios muito mais quentes e secos e sítios muito mais frios e húmidos que estas 2 cidades.
Se se quer fazer uma comparação climática entre cidades, as comparações que fez parecem-me algo ajustadas ( embora com relevância quase zero para um estudo climático sério entre países).
Por isso e partir desses dados, nunca se podem tirar grandes conclusões entre os países, mas apenas entre essas cidades.
Não vejo o que tem de especial Nicosia ser mais quente que Lisboa ou Faro.


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 19:28)

belem disse:


> O Chipre geograficamente não é na Europa, não entendo como se continua a mencionar este país.
> Para isso tinhamos que incluir a Madeira, as Canárias e os Açores.
> E Lisboa ou Faro, são apenas pontos e servem como referência tendo em conta a região que ocupam. Em Portugal há sítios muito mais quentes e secos e sítios muito mais frios e húmidos que estas 2 cidades.
> Se se quer fazer uma comparação climática entre cidades, as comparações que fez parecem-me algo ajustadas ( embora com relevância quase zero para um estudo climático sério entre países).
> ...



Belem já não é consensual e unanime que as nossas cidades não são as mais quentes da europa???!!! acho que já tinhamos concluido isso aqui neste topico... certo????!!!! e que se fosse feito um ranking nem nas top 10,15 cidades estariamos lol... prepare-se Belem para o Outono tipicamente portugues... temperaturas acima dos 30º graus... noites acima dos 20º isso so la para a Grécia....


----------



## belem (24 Set 2010 às 20:03)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Belem já não é consensual e unanime que as nossas cidades não são as mais quentes da europa???!!! acho que já tinhamos concluido isso aqui neste topico... certo????!!!! e que se fosse feito um ranking nem nas top 10,15 cidades estariamos lol... prepare-se Belem para o Outono tipicamente portugues... temperaturas acima dos 30º graus... noites acima dos 20º isso so la para a Grécia....



Epah, mas aqui quem é que está falar nisso?
Por mim, não me importo nada que fiquem com taça das cidades mais quentes. Nem disse o contrário.
Mas se eu quisesse fazer um estudo climático sério, nunca iria pôr-me a usar dados só de cidades.


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 20:04)

AnDré disse:


> Mais uma vez, SocioMeteo, chamo à atenção para a fonte de onde retira esses dados.
> Só em Janeiro de 2002, Lisboa(Geofísico) superou por 3 dias a temperatura de 20,0ºC.
> 
> --------------
> ...



André julgo que esteja a confundir o ano de 2002 e com o de 2003 e não foram 3 dias de temperatura acima dos 20º graus mas sim 2 mais concretamente na estação de Lisboa-Gago Coutinho:

2003:
dia 27-temperatura de 22º
dia 28-temperatura de 21,7º 

em 2002 como pode compravar neste link a temperatura mais alto no mês de Janeiro nesse ano de 2002 foi de 18,8º graus no dia 26 de Janeiro;

Link:
http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/LISBOA_GAGO_COUTINH/01-2002/85790.htm

Por isso entre os anos de 1990-2010 ou seja nos ultimos 20 anos temos então apenas 3 dias em Lisboa repito 3 dias em 20 meses de Janeiro em  ou seja em nada mais nada menos que 620 dias que a temperatura superou os 20º graus; 

Foi em 2003 por 2 vezes:
dia 27-22º
dia 28-21,7º

e em 2008:
dia 22-21º 

Os restantes 617 dias de Janeiro nestes ultimos 20 anos as temperaturas foram sempre inferiores a 20º graus celsius e quase que aposto que nos anos 80,70,60 não foram muitos logo penso que nos ultimos 50 anos contam-se pelos dedos os dias de Janeiro que a temperatura tenha superado os 20º graus, já em Atenas ninguem pode dizer o mesmo antes pelo contrario, por isso mantenho o mesmo que disse e as minhas fontes são apenas estes senhores:http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/LISBOA_GAGO_COUTINH/01-1991/85790.htm que por acaso fazem a recolha de dados no Instituto de Metereologia genero CopyPaste;

André se quiser eu faço uma tabela aqui onde coloco ano a ano a temperatura mais elevada registada nos meses de Janeiro

cumps


----------



## belem (24 Set 2010 às 20:08)

SocioMeteo disse:


> André julgo que esteja a confundir o ano de 2002 e com o de 2003 e não foram 3 dias de temperatura acima dos 20º graus mas sim 2 mais concretamente na estação de Lisboa-Gago Coutinho:
> 
> 2003:
> dia 27-temperatura de 22º
> ...



Já agora dê dados também das mínimas atingidas ao longo deste últimos 30 anos ( pode ser até dos últimos 15 anos vá), que é para todos vermos.


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 20:15)

belem disse:


> Já agora dê dados também das mínimas atingidas ao longo deste últimos 30 anos ( pode ser até dos últimos 15 anos vá), que é para todos vermos.



Lol toda a gente sabe Atenas e todo o Leste Europeu seja a Norte ou a Sul é antingido por massas de ar continetais muito frias e que os dias de temperaturas negativas em Atenas não são uma raridade antes pelo contrario todos os Invernos a temperatura desce aos -2,-3 como disse anteriormente Atenas atinge extremos de temperatura minima superiores a cidade de Lisboa mas tambem é verdade que apos essas vagas de frio que duram 3,4,5-8 dias não sei... logo a seguir a temperatura sobe com facilidade com mais facilidade e la temos Atenas com maximas de 21º 22º graus e minimas de 16º graus enquanto cá isso não acontece... isto é verdade Belem não falo por falar se quiser provo-o....Mas nos portugueses tivemos imenso azar nesse aspecto bastava que existisse um aeroporto por exemplo na Ota com a estação metereologica de referencia nessa zona do Oeste para vermos Lisboa temperaturas negativas oficias em Lisboa... mas enfim não se pode ter tudo...


----------



## belem (24 Set 2010 às 20:20)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Lol toda a gente sabe Atenas e todo o Leste Europeu seja a Norte ou a Sul é antingido por massas de ar continetais muito frias e que os dias de temperaturas negativas em Atenas não são uma raridade antes pelo contrario todos os Invernos a temperatura desce aos -2,-3 como disse anteriormente Atenas atinge extremos de temperatura minima superiores a cidade de Lisboa mas tambem é verdade que apos essas vagas de frio que duram 3,4,5-8 dias não sei... logo a seguir a temperatura sobe com facilidade com mais facilidade e la temos Atenas com maximas de 21º 22º graus e minimas de 16º graus enquanto cá isso não acontece... isto é verdade Belem não falo por falar se quiser provo-o....Mas nos portugueses tivemos imenso azar nesse aspecto bastava que existisse um aeroporto por exemplo na Ota com a estação metereologica de referencia nessa zona do Oeste para vermos Lisboa temperaturas negativas oficias em Lisboa... mas enfim não se pode ter tudo...



Ou se tivessemos a cidade no Cabo da Roca, Cabo Raso ou no Estoril, aí então se calhar para termos negativas ainda era pior.
Bom, já vi que dar esses dados de Atenas, seria exigir muita imparcialidade e seriedade de si, por isso deixe estar que quando eu quiser vou consultá-los.


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2010 às 20:26)

SocioMeteo disse:


> André julgo que esteja a confundir o ano de 2002 e com o de 2003 e não foram 3 dias de temperatura acima dos 20º graus mas sim 2 mais concretamente na estação de Lisboa-Gago Coutinho:
> 
> 2003:
> dia 27-temperatura de 22º
> ...



Em primeiro lugar estamos a falar de estações diferentes.
Falei e falo de Lisboa(Geofísico).
Depois referi-me aos últimos 10 anos, ou seja, de 2000 em diante.
E por fim, tenho somente 2 dias com máximas superiores a 20,0ºC em Atenas para o mês de Janeiro, nos últimos 10 anos. Tem mais? Quais?


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 20:30)

AnDré disse:


> Em primeiro lugar estamos a falar de estações diferentes.
> Falei e falo de Lisboa(Geofísico).
> Depois referi-me aos últimos 10 anos, ou seja, de 2000 em diante.
> E por fim, tenho somente 2 dias com máximas superiores a 20,0ºC em Atenas para o mês de Janeiro, nos últimos 10 anos. Tem mais? Quais?



André acho que desta vez o razão está do meu lado mas ok... eu vou ter esse trabalho de pesquisar os valores de temperatura em Atenas... pode ser que esteja enganado.
Mas é bom sinal André reconhecer que desta vez os dados que dei estão correctos...


----------



## belem (24 Set 2010 às 20:32)

SocioMeteo disse:


> André acho que desta vez o razão está do meu lado mas ok... eu vou ter esse trabalho de pesquisar os valores de temperatura em Atenas...
> Mas é bom sinal André reconhecer que desta vez os dados que dei estão correctos...



E se puderes informa-nos sobre a fonte que utilizas.
Obrigado.


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2010 às 20:35)

SocioMeteo disse:


> prepare-se Belem para o Outono tipicamente portugues... temperaturas acima dos 30º graus... noites acima dos 20º isso so la para a Grécia....



Tem graça que a média das temperaturas mínimas para Atenas em Outubro é 13,4ºC contra os 14,6ºC de Lisboa(Geofísico).
Se a Atenas tiver mínimas de 20ºC, estará com uma anomalia de +6,6ºC. 
Se Lisboa tiver mínimas de 20ºC, estará com uma anomalia de +5,4ºC.

Quer aquecer à força...


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 20:37)

AnDré disse:


> Tem graça que a média das temperaturas mínimas para Atenas em Outubro é 13,4ºC contra os 14,6ºC de Lisboa(Geofísico).
> Se a Atenas tiver mínimas de 20ºC, estará com uma anomalia de +6,6ºC.
> Se Lisboa tiver mínimas de 20ºC, estará com uma anomalia de +5,4ºC.
> 
> Quer aquecer à força...




e maximas?????


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 20:42)

AnDré disse:


> Em primeiro lugar estamos a falar de estações diferentes.
> Falei e falo de Lisboa(Geofísico).
> Depois referi-me aos últimos 10 anos, ou seja, de 2000 em diante.
> E por fim, tenho somente 2 dias com máximas superiores a 20,0ºC em Atenas para o mês de Janeiro, nos últimos 10 anos. Tem mais? Quais?



Pois de facto  o André tambem tem razão Atenas nesses 10 anos teve 2 dias so em que a temperatura superou os 20º graus pelos vistos... nem Lisboa tem tantos dias com temperaturas acima dos 20º graus como o André pensava nem Atenas como eu pensava... 

Mas já viu André enquanto cá temos temperaturas medias anuais em Lisboa por vezes de 16º graus ou mesmo de 15º graus ali em Atenas aquilo nunca desce abaixo dos 17º graus... incrivel...


----------



## belem (24 Set 2010 às 21:03)

Eu não sabia que isso fazia do clima de Atenas ser incrível. O que é um clima incrível?
A média geral, é só 0,6ºc mais quente Lisboa, uma diferença que o corpo nem sente. Claro que os extremos são maiores, mas tendo em conta as diferenças de condições de ambas as cidades, sinceramente esperava muito mais de Atenas. Quer dizer, basta ir um pouco mais ao lado ou abaixo na zona de Lisboa e esses 0,6ºc de diferença são atingidos. Isso faz desses locais, serem incríveis climaticamente? lol


----------



## frederico (24 Set 2010 às 21:10)

belem disse:


> O Chipre geograficamente não é na Europa, não entendo como se continua a mencionar este país.
> Para isso tinhamos que incluir a Madeira, as Canárias e os Açores.
> E Lisboa ou Faro, são apenas pontos e servem como referência tendo em conta a região que ocupam. Em Portugal há sítios muito mais quentes e secos e sítios muito mais frios e húmidos que estas 2 cidades.
> Se se quer fazer uma comparação climática entre cidades, as comparações que fez parecem-me algo ajustadas ( embora com relevância quase zero para um estudo climático sério entre países).
> ...



Sim, eu sei que o Chipre é Ásia Menor (embora em termos culturais seja um país ocidental, com excepção da parte Norte, ocupada pelos cipriotas turcos). 

Basicamente só quis realçar algumas diferenças entre o clima mediterrânico de Portugal e o clima mediterrânico de áreas/cidades do Mediterrâneo Oriental, a latitude e altitude mais ou menos idênticas- daí ter escolhido Lisboa e Faro- no seguimento de alguns pontos referidos pelo Aurélio e pelo SocioM. 

Isto foi apenas um exercício muito grosseiro para demonstrar que as regiões do Mediterrâneo Oriental situadas a uma latitude idêntica à nossa são mais secas, têm Verões mais longos e mais quentes, mas podem ter Invernos um pouco mais frios. Por isso incluí Nicósia, como poderia incluir Tel Aviv, Beirute ou Izmir.


----------



## frederico (24 Set 2010 às 21:13)

belem disse:


> Eu não sabia que isso fazia do clima de Atenas ser incrível. O que é um clima incrível?
> A média geral, é só 0,6ºc mais quente Lisboa, uma diferença que o corpo nem sente. Claro que os extremos são maiores, mas tendo em conta as diferenças de condições de ambas as cidades, sinceramente esperava muito mais de Atenas. Quer dizer, basta ir um pouco mais ao lado ou abaixo na zona de Lisboa e esses 0,6ºc de diferença são atingidos. Isso faz desses locais, serem incríveis climaticamente? lol



Atenas tem muitas semelhanças com o clima de regiões portuguesas e espanholas. Não tem nada de incrível. 

Agora se quisermos falar de algo excepcional na Europa, podemos pegar no Cabo de Gata, perto de Almeria.

PS: Europa Continental, atenção.


----------



## belem (24 Set 2010 às 21:15)

frederico disse:


> Sim, eu sei que o Chipre é Ásia Menor (embora em termos culturais seja um país ocidental, com excepção da parte Norte, ocupada pelos cipriotas turcos).
> 
> Basicamente só quis realçar algumas diferenças entre o clima mediterrânico de Portugal e o clima mediterrânico de áreas/cidades do Mediterrâneo Oriental, a latitude e altitude mais ou menos idênticas- daí ter escolhido Lisboa e Faro- no seguimento de alguns pontos referidos pelo Aurélio e pelo SocioM.




À latitude idêntica a essas cidades, está a Grécia ou o Sul de Itália, não o Chipre.


----------



## belem (24 Set 2010 às 21:18)

frederico disse:


> Atenas tem muitas semelhanças com o clima de regiões portuguesas e espanholas. Não tem nada de incrível.
> 
> Agora se quisermos falar de algo excepcional na Europa, podemos pegar no Cabo de Gata, perto de Almeria.
> 
> PS: Europa Continental, atenção.



Isso de qualificar os climas com adjectivos é um bocado relativo.
Não é um conceito muito científico.
Penso que está mais relacionado com os gostos pessoais.


----------



## frederico (24 Set 2010 às 21:18)

belem disse:


> À latitude idêntica a essas cidades, está a Grécia ou o Sul de Itália, não o Chipre.



Como disse, tratou-se de um exercício grosseiro.


----------



## Costa (24 Set 2010 às 21:19)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas já viu André enquanto cá temos temperaturas medias anuais em Lisboa por vezes de 16º graus ou mesmo de 15º graus ali em Atenas aquilo nunca desce abaixo dos 17º graus... incrivel...



Incrível é isto colega:


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 21:22)

belem disse:


> Eu não sabia que isso fazia do clima de Atenas ser incrível. O que é um clima incrível?
> A média geral, é só 0,6ºc mais quente Lisboa, uma diferença que o corpo nem sente. Claro que os extremos são maiores, mas tendo em conta as diferenças de condições de ambas as cidades, sinceramente esperava muito mais de Atenas. Quer dizer, basta ir um pouco mais ao lado ou abaixo na zona de Lisboa e esses 0,6ºc de diferença são atingidos. Isso faz desses locais, serem incríveis climaticamente? lol



Pelas minhas fontes a media de temperatura anual de Lisboa é de 16,5º e não de 17,1º portanto não são 0,6º mas sim 1,1º grau de diferença e pela milesima vez digo e repito a nossa capital de distrito mais quente Faro:17,4º não tem uma temperatura media anul superior a Atenas... mas enfim acho q já me estou a tornar repetitivo...


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 21:23)

Costa disse:


> Incrível é isto colega:



Eeheheh Costa isso era o sonho por muito boa gente... para mim não de certeza fogo de fugir ehehehe...


----------



## belem (24 Set 2010 às 21:26)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Pelas minhas fontes a media de temperatura anual de Lisboa é de 16,5º e não de 17,1º portanto não são 0,6º mas sim 1,1º grau de diferença e pela milesima vez digo e repito a nossa capital de distrito mais quente Faro:17,4º não tem uma temperatura media anul superior a Atenas... mas enfim acho q já me estou a tornar repetitivo...



Não está em questão esse pormenor sem qualquer importância, mas antes a sua insignificância. 1,1ºc ou 0,6ºc para mim vai dar quase ao mesmo, se quer saber. É só ir para um local um pouco mais quente aqui na zona e temos o mesmo. Isso faz dessa zona um local com um clima incrível?
Já agora qual é a sua fonte?


----------



## Costa (24 Set 2010 às 21:33)

Dados oficiais do IM para algumas cidades Portuguesas:


----------



## frederico (24 Set 2010 às 21:34)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Pelas minhas fontes a media de temperatura anual de Lisboa é de 16,5º e não de 17,1º portanto não são 0,6º mas sim 1,1º grau de diferença e pela milesima vez digo e repito a nossa capital de distrito mais quente Faro:17,4º não tem uma temperatura media anul superior a Atenas... mas enfim acho q já me estou a tornar repetitivo...



No livro «Portugal, o Mediterrâneo e o Atlântico» Orlando Ribeiro refere uma média anual de 17.8ºC para Faro. Penso que foi no período 1931-60, ou 1941-1970, mas não tenho a certeza, tenho o livro no Algarve e não posso confirmar. Apenas confirmo o valor de 17.8ºC para Faro. 

E quem conhece o sotavento algarvio, sabe que há locais bem mais quentes que Faro.


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 21:38)

A todos...!!!! Pessoal... eu no outro dia já tinha pensado em abrir um topico sobre esta tematica que acho muito interessante mas pesquisei um pouco na Net sobre esse assunto e nada não tive assim grandes resultados mas estou a pensar fazer uma consulta mais detalhada sobre essa tematica, que é como era o Tempo no tempo dos nossos Bisavos Trisavos genero inicio do seculo XX ou mesmo sec.XIX isto porquê no outro dia falava com uns senhores idosos rurais da zona da Moita do Ribetejo na Margem Sul e estavamos a ver umas fotografias antigas e entretanto o senhor com os seus 70 e muitos anos começou com aquelas conversas que as pessoas mais velhas tem... do genero..." bem você sabe lá como era aquele tempo muita miseria muito trabalho veja bem que comprei os meus primeiros sapatos aos 9 anos de idade e quantas vezes tive de andar descalso sobre o Gelo e a neve descalço"... lol e eu na minha Santa Inocência perguntei-lhe mas o Senhor veio das Beiras??? ou de Tras-Montes?? ele disse-me com uma grande descontração:"... Não filho eu sou mesmo natural daqui sempre vivi aqui e a 1ª vez que sai de Sarilhos Pequenos foi já jovem mas naquele tempo era assim fazia muito gelo..." Bem eu fiquei estupefacto... lol...mas depois lembrei-me da minha Bisavo que nasceu na região entre Rio Maior e Santarem que dizia-me e contava-me historias de neve frequente nessa região Ribatejana... 
Lol 

Nas pesquisas que efectuei vi que nos anos 40 na decada de 40 nevou em Lisboa por 3,4 ocasiões lol existem fotos que posso publicar aqui quando tiver mais tempo... e tambem existe um pouco o Mito da Nossa Senhora das Neves no Pico da Serra de Montejunto onde agora é uma base militar... onde os antigos diziam que o Gelo que vinha para Lisboa vinha das Neves da Serra de Montejunto... hoje em dia custa um pouco acreditar nestas coisas todas apesar de inventos de esporadicos de neve como foi em 1998,2006,2007 nada se compara ao que poderemos ouvir se falarmos com pessoas mais antigas... se alguem tiver algo a comentar sobre este assunto ou mesmo dados depoimentos seria interessante.

Acho que ate isto merecia um topico vou pensar em faze-lo;


----------



## belem (24 Set 2010 às 21:43)

SocioMeteo disse:


> A todos...!!!! Pessoal... eu no outro dia já tinha pensado em abrir um topico sobre esta tematica que acho muito interessante mas pesquisei um pouco na Net sobre esse assunto e nada não tive assim grandes resultados mas estou a pensar fazer uma consulta mais detalhada sobre essa tematica, que é como era o Tempo no tempo dos nossos Bisavos Trisavos genero inicio do seculo XX ou mesmo sec.XIX isto porquê no outro dia falava com uns senhores idosos rurais da zona da Moita do Ribetejo na Margem Sul e estavamos a ver umas fotografias antigas e entretanto o senhor com os seus 70 e muitos anos começou com aquelas conversas que as pessoas mais velhas tem... do genero..." bem você sabe lá como era aquele tempo muita miseria muito trabalho veja bem que comprei os meus primeiros sapatos aos 9 anos de idade e quantas vezes tive de andar descalso sobre o Gelo e a neve descalço"... lol e eu na minha Santa Inocência perguntei-lhe mas o Senhor veio das Beiras??? ou de Tras-Montes?? ele disse-me com uma grande descontração:"... Não filho eu sou mesmo natural daqui sempre vivi aqui e a 1ª vez que sai de Sarilhos Pequenos foi já jovem mas naquele tempo era assim fazia muito gelo..." Bem eu fiquei estupefacto... lol...mas depois lembrei-me da minha Bisavo que nasceu na região entre Rio Maior e Santarem que dizia-me e contava-me historias de neve frequente nessa região Ribatejana...
> Lol
> 
> Nas pesquisas que efectuei vi que nos anos 40 na decada de 40 nevou em Lisboa por 3,4 ocasiões lol existem fotos que posso publicar aqui quando tiver mais tempo... e tambem existe um pouco o Mito da Nossa Senhora das Neves no Pico da Serra de Montejunto onde agora é uma base militar... onde os antigos diziam que o Gelo que vinha para Lisboa vinha das Neves da Serra de Montejunto... hoje em dia custa um pouco acreditar nestas coisas todas apesar de inventos de esporadicos de neve como foi em 1998,2006,2007 nada se compara ao que poderemos ouvir se falarmos com pessoas mais antigas... se alguem tiver algo a comentar sobre este assunto ou mesmo dados depoimentos seria interessante.
> ...



Penso que ainda existem ruínas da antiga  Fábrica de Gelo em Montejunto embora infelizmente esteja a ficar completamente abandonada.
Eu acredito perfeitamente, que naqueles altos, onde o tempo é algo imprevisível, os monges fizessem placas de gelo, enchendo com água aqueles «taludes» de baixa profundidade. Quando a quantidade de água é pequena, a capacidade de esta manter a temperatura diminue...


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 21:44)

Costa disse:


> Dados oficiais do IM para algumas cidades Portuguesas:



façam as contas e divertam-se eu baseio-me naquilo que esta exposto no Wikipedia que tem como fonte por sua vez Organização Meteorológica Mundial... não sei qual o normativo associado mas deve ser bem credivel e eles dizem que Faro tem uma temperatura media anual de 17,2º e Lisboa de 16,5º cada um acredita naquilo que quiser... mas não se esqueçam que ao contrario que alguns iluminados(não aqui atenção) dizem o aquecimento global não afecta so as nossas cidades... e se Faro passou de 17,2º para 17,8º então Atenas subiu para 18,5º assim na boa...


----------



## belem (24 Set 2010 às 21:46)

Neste aspecto , o IM não dá hipótese, para mim é a referência mais exacta.


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 21:51)

belem disse:


> Penso que ainda existem ruínas da antiga  Fábrica de Gelo em Montejunto embora infelizmente esteja a ficar completamente abandonada.
> Eu acredito perfeitamente, que naqueles altos, onde o tempo é algo imprevisível, os monges fizessem placas de gelo, enchendo com água aqueles «taludes» de baixa profundidade. Quando a quantidade de água é pequena, a capacidade de esta manter a temperatura diminue...



Mas o Belem sabe onde posso consultar dados ou informação metereologica ou genero Livros de como era o Estado do tempo no sec.XIX e 1ªmetade do sec.XX???


----------



## belem (24 Set 2010 às 21:54)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas o Belem sabe onde posso consultar dados ou informação metereologica ou genero Livros de como era o Estado do tempo no sec.XIX e 1ªmetade do sec.XX???



Infelizmente não sei, mas pode ser que alguém aqui possa indicar alguma coisa.
Realmente isso é uma coisa interessante e bastante produtiva, pois saberíamos mais sobre o antigo clima do país e quais as mudanças que este teve até hoje.


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Set 2010 às 21:58)

belem disse:


> Infelizmente não sei, mas pode ser que alguém aqui possa indicar alguma coisa.
> Realmente isso é uma coisa interessante e bastante produtiva, pois saberíamos mais sobre o antigo clima do país e quais as mudanças que este teve até hoje.



sim quando tiver tempo vou-me dedicar a recolher informação e fazer um topico sobre este tema... a ver se na FNAC tem alguma coisa sobre isto, sempre parece-me mais interessante que andar em conversas interminaveis a a discutir-se qual o pais oucidade q é mais quente ou mais frio... apesar de ser interessante torna-se um pouco repetitivo.


----------



## Costa (24 Set 2010 às 21:58)

SocioMeteo disse:


> façam as contas e divertam-se eu baseio-me naquilo que esta exposto no Wikipedia que tem como fonte por sua vez Organização Meteorológica Mundial... não sei qual o normativo associado mas deve ser bem credivel e eles dizem que Faro tem uma temperatura media anual de 17,2º e Lisboa de 16,5º cada um acredita naquilo que quiser... mas não se esqueçam que ao contrario que alguns iluminados(não aqui atenção) dizem o aquecimento global não afecta so as nossas cidades... e se Faro passou de 17,2º para 17,8º então Atenas subiu para 18,5º assim na boa...



_Dados por década:_

*Média das máximas do mês mais quente*









*Média anual*









*Média das mínimas do mês mais frio*


----------



## belem (24 Set 2010 às 22:05)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sim quando tiver tempo vou-me dedicar a recolher informação e fazer um topico sobre este tema... a ver se na FNAC tem alguma coisa sobre isto, sempre parece-me mais interessante que andar em conversas interminaveis a a discutir-se qual o pais oucidade q é mais quente ou mais frio... apesar de ser interessante torna-se um pouco repetitivo.



Infelizmente não há informações suficientes que indiquem qual o país mais quente ( e seria necessário especificar em quê, pois devem existir várias definições), talvez só mais lá para o futuro.
Já em relação ao clima do Portugal Antigo, sempre é algo mais seguro juntar referências e informações, embora seja difícil quantificar o seu grau de fiabilidade.
De qualquer das formas, algumas coisas interessantes, de certeza, se podem descobrir.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2010 às 00:46)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sim quando tiver tempo vou-me dedicar a recolher informação e fazer um topico sobre este tema... a ver se na FNAC tem alguma coisa sobre isto, sempre parece-me mais interessante que andar em conversas interminaveis a a discutir-se qual o pais oucidade q é mais quente ou mais frio... apesar de ser interessante torna-se um pouco repetitivo.



Espero eu também em breve ter mais tempo e evitar sucessivos adiamentos em consultar informação mais estruturada, para além de outros temas, este que é do meu interesse desde há muito. 
Há já algum tempo também passei pelas FNACs a tentar encontrar material específico e até mais generalista e até então voltava das lojas de mãos vazias, porque é mesmo difícil encontrar algo que vá além do elementar contrastando com o que habitualmente chamamos de palha, passando por artigos que aparentemente seriam muito bons mas não em português, o que dada a existência de termos mais técnicos não deixa de ser um desafio consulta-los!


----------



## frederico (25 Set 2010 às 00:55)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sim quando tiver tempo vou-me dedicar a recolher informação e fazer um topico sobre este tema... a ver se na FNAC tem alguma coisa sobre isto, sempre parece-me mais interessante que andar em conversas interminaveis a a discutir-se qual o pais oucidade q é mais quente ou mais frio... apesar de ser interessante torna-se um pouco repetitivo.



Na Fnac?


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Set 2010 às 01:12)

frederico disse:


> Na Fnac?



É realmente difícil, talvez não impossível, admita-se, mas seria bom que alguém, caso saiba, pudesse deixar por aqui alguma orientação acerca de onde procurar, porque a verdade seja dita, não é fácil perceber n coisas só por aqui onde existe um manancial de informação contudo dispersa à qual nem todos conseguem acompanhar devidamente sobretudo pela falta de bases.


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2010 às 01:15)

SocioMeteo disse:


> André acho que desta vez o razão está do meu lado mas ok... eu vou ter esse trabalho de pesquisar os valores de temperatura em Atenas... pode ser que esteja enganado.
> Mas é bom sinal André reconhecer que desta vez os dados que dei estão correctos...



A única coisa que eu reconheço é que tinha razão no 2003 e não no 2002. De resto o que fiz foi apresentar dados do Geofísico, como indiquei. Pelos vistos estava a dar-me os valores da G.Coutinho. E foi para isso que chamei à atenção.



SocioMeteo disse:


> prepare-se Belem para o Outono tipicamente portugues... temperaturas acima dos 30º graus... noites acima dos 20º isso so la para a Grécia....





SocioMeteo disse:


> e maximas?????



As máximas também constam no post do Frederico. Mas como disse _"noites acima dos 20º isso so la para a Grécia...."_ fiz questão de lhe dizer que isso não é bem assim, caso contrário a anomalia seria maior que em Lisboa.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Pois de facto  o André tambem tem razão Atenas nesses 10 anos teve 2 dias so em que a temperatura superou os 20º graus pelos vistos... nem Lisboa tem tantos dias com temperaturas acima dos 20º graus *como o André pensava* nem Atenas como eu pensava...
> 
> Mas já viu André enquanto cá temos temperaturas medias anuais em Lisboa por vezes de 16º graus ou mesmo de 15º graus ali em Atenas aquilo nunca desce abaixo dos 17º graus... incrivel...



Onde é que eu disse que pensava aquilo que referiu?

Volto a repetir o que eu disse: 


AnDré disse:


> Só em Janeiro de 2002, Lisboa(Geofísico) superou por 3 dias a temperatura de 20,0ºC.


2003 e não 2002.

E quanto a Atenas nunca descer abaixo dos 17ºC... Enfim... Se a média da temperatura máxima em Janeiro é de 12,5ºC, como é que nunca desce dos 17ºC? 
Se procurar nesse período de 10 anos ainda encontra algumas máximas em Janeiro < 3ºC.




SocioMeteo disse:


> façam as contas e divertam-se eu baseio-me naquilo que esta exposto no Wikipedia que tem como fonte por sua vez Organização Meteorológica Mundial... não sei qual o normativo associado mas deve ser bem credivel e eles dizem que Faro tem uma temperatura media anual de 17,2º e Lisboa de 16,5º cada um acredita naquilo que quiser... mas não se esqueçam que ao contrario que alguns iluminados(não aqui atenção) dizem o aquecimento global não afecta so as nossas cidades... e se Faro passou de 17,2º para 17,8º então Atenas subiu para 18,5º assim na boa...



Por fim, e segundo o "_Wikipedia que tem como fonte por sua vez a Organização Meteorológica Mundial_" a temperatura média anual em Atenas é 17,4ºC e em Lisboa é 17,0ºC.


----------



## frederico (25 Set 2010 às 01:34)

Em relação ao clima em épocas passadas.

Tenho conhecimento da queda de neve em Lisboa durante o reinado de D. João V, e da produção de gelo, durante o mesmo reinado, na serra de Montejunto. 

Sei que também há estudos interessantes sobre o dito período quente da Idade Média, ou sobre a Pequena Idade do Gelo que se seguiu. 

__________________________________________________________________

Mas se o SocioMeteo quer fazer o trabalho da sua vida, e se tiver formação académica para isso, encerra-se na Torre do Tombo e na Biblioteca Nacional durante uns anos, e escreva uma obra sobre o tema. Certamente que encontrará muita documentação sobre períodos de seca no reinado de D. Manuel I, anos de febres pelo excesso de água nos terrenos alagadiços, relatos de queda de neve em Lisboa... 

No dia 1 de Novembro de 1755, por exemplo, estava vento de nordeste, sol e calor. Era um típico dia anticiclónico de Verão de São Martinho (fonte: a Ira de Deus, o Terramoto de 1755).

_______________________________________________________________

Este tipo de trabalhos, já foi feito noutros locais, pois eu lia o blog Mitos Climáticos, onde foi incluída a entrevista a um cientista que falava do cultivo da vinha na Escócia, ou da presença de prados em altitudes elevadas dos Alpes, durante a Idade Média. 

_____________________________________________________________


SocioMeteo, antes de escrever a obra científica que eu sugeri, antes de se fechar na Torre do Tombo, na Biblioteca Nacional uma numa biblioteca universitária de Lisboa, leia isto:


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Set 2010 às 11:37)

frederico disse:


> Em relação ao clima em épocas passadas.
> 
> Tenho conhecimento da queda de neve em Lisboa durante o reinado de D. João V, e da produção de gelo, durante o mesmo reinado, na serra de Montejunto.
> 
> ...




Bem penso que essa bibliografia que me indicou gentilmente foge um pouco ao ambito daquilo que eu solicitei pois parece-me a mim que é mais uma Gramatica da Lingua portuguesa que propriamente um documento sobre o Estado do Tempo no sec.XIX e inicios do Sec.XX e parece-me a mim que o português escrito na Internet e em Foruns de opinião não é propriamente o identico aquele que se escreve em obras literarias Teses ou demais trabalhos cientificos ou literarios penso que até alguem muito limitado entende isso.
Mas julgo q existe aqui uma dificuldade grande de interpretação por parte do Frederico até parece que escrevemos linguas diferentes, pois nunca pensei em fazer um trabalho cientifico e fechar-me na Torre do Tombo durante anos por varias razões uma delas e a principal é a falta de tempo pois tenho de trabalhar 6,7 dias por semana e muito mais que as tais 40h da semana mas talvez para a minha reforma pense em fazer esses tais estudos cientificos quem sabe.
Depois julgo que o quis fazer aqui foi abrir a discussão a este tema e não fazer um estudo cientifico catedratico sobre esta tematica existe uma ligeira diferença Federico ok... entre comentar num Forum Publico e lançar uma discussão e partilha de informação sobre um determinado tema e ter a pretenção de fazer um trabalho cientifico elaborado e não 
fechar-me na Torre do Tombo durante anos... tambem ninguem disse aqui que este Tema era Inedito ou exclusivo lol... ehehehe antes pelo contrario julgo que ate já foi abordado neste forum quanto mais em Blogues ai espalhados pela Internet mas se o Federico quiser coloque ai esses blogues pois teria imensa curiosidade em ler sobre este tema e alias foi essa a minha intenção quando puxei este assunto que a "malta" partilha-se informações experiencias sobre essa tematica... ou o Frederico achava que achei que tinha descoberto a Polvora??? e que tinha descoberto um assunto novo e inedito??? lol Poupe-me... mas nem sei porque é que se preocupa tanto com as minhas ideias se nem português correcto na Net eu consigo escrever(genero não tenho paciencia de estar a escrever no Word com o Dicionario automatico e fazer CopyPaste para aqui para o Forum) ou será que é pelo facto dos meus coments aqui serem dos mais comentados??? serem dos mais discutidos??? serem dos mais polemicos??? e ao fim ao cabo animarem aqui um pouco um Forum... que muitas das vezes parece muito parado??? talvez o Frederico tenha razão vou-me fechar na Torre do Tombo e fazer uma obra literaria sobre aquilo que escrevo aqui no Forum polemico seria de certeza... e seria sem duvidas nenhumas um sucesso de vendas... genero já estou a imaginar o titulo..."Afinal não temos o melhor clima do Mundo"... imagine uma publicação destas na Fnac seria um record de vendas o Frederico não iria resistir tambem pois não.... lol... se quiser pode aproveite a oportunidade digo-lhe que seria um caso de sucesso a muitos niveis e o Frederico tem sempre a vantagem de escrever um português mais correcto. 

cumps


----------



## Costa (25 Set 2010 às 12:34)

SocioMeteo disse:


> "Afinal não temos o melhor clima do Mundo"...



Para mim, não só temos o melhor clima do mundo, como também temos o melhor país, as melhores pessoas, a melhor comida, as melhores tradições, a melhor história, as melhores paisagens, as melhores cidades.... com algumas excepções que confirmam a regra, como é o caso do colega SocioMeteo.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2010 às 13:12)

belem disse:


> O Chipre geograficamente não é na Europa, não entendo como se continua a mencionar este país.
> Para isso tinhamos que incluir a Madeira, as Canárias e os Açores.
> E Lisboa ou Faro, são apenas pontos e servem como referência tendo em conta a região que ocupam. Em Portugal há sítios muito mais quentes e secos e sítios muito mais frios e húmidos que estas 2 cidades.
> Se se quer fazer uma comparação climática entre cidades, as comparações que fez parecem-me algo ajustadas ( embora com relevância quase zero para um estudo climático sério entre países).
> ...



Peço desculpa mas Chipre pertence á Europa, pois politicamente pertence á Europa, no futebol pertence á Europa e em todos os aspectos pertence á Europa....
É como dizer que a Ilha da Madeira ou das Canárias pertence á África e logo os madeirenses são africanos ...
Peço desculpa mas isso faz-me imensa confusão do mesmo modo que Malta pertence á Europa, pelo mesma razão !!
Acho que o aspecto politico, economico, social e até mesmo financeiro sobrepoe-se ao aspecto geográfico.
Mas pronto cada um com a sua ideia !!

Mas como disse anteriormente não se deve considerar as ilhas sejam apenas ilhas ou países, por aquilo que foi referido anteriormente neste tópico 
Haja saúde para todos,
Cumprimentos


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2010 às 13:21)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Eeheheh Costa isso era o sonho por muito boa gente... para mim não de certeza fogo de fugir ehehehe...



Era o sonho de imensos portugueses que tivesse um clima assim, passavam os dias e as noites na praia


----------



## belem (25 Set 2010 às 13:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Peço desculpa mas Chipre pertence á Europa, pois politicamente pertence á Europa, no futebol pertence á Europa e em todos os aspectos pertence á Europa....
> É como dizer que a Ilha da Madeira ou das Canárias pertence á África e logo os madeirenses são africanos ...
> Peço desculpa mas isso faz-me imensa confusão do mesmo modo que Malta pertence á Europa, pelo mesma razão !!
> Acho que o aspecto politico, economico, social e até mesmo financeiro sobrepoe-se ao aspecto geográfico.
> ...



Como eu disse no quote que fizeste, se o Chipre é para ser considerado nas comparações climáticas, então as ilhas macaronésicas também o são.
Penso que as características climatológicas de uma região são mais influenciadas pela sua geografia do que pela sua política ou economia.


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2010 às 14:53)

É sempre complicado e um pouco subjectivo definir os critérios geográficos quando  o continente é a Euroásia e ainda umas quantas ilhas, mas critérios políticos não podem ser nunca, de contrário teriam que incluir também na discussão locais tão distantes como Martinique, Guiana francesa, Guadeloupe, Réunion, etc, todos pertencem à União europeia da mesma forma que pertencem os Açores, Madeira, estão até no verso das notas de euro (à esquerda das Canárias).


----------



## belem (25 Set 2010 às 14:57)

Vince disse:


> É sempre complicado e um pouco subjectivo definir os critérios geográficos quando  o continente é a Euroásia e ainda umas quantas ilhas, mas critérios políticos não podem ser nunca, de contrário teriam que incluir também na discussão locais tão distantes como Martinique, Guiana francesa, Guadeloupe, Réunion, etc, todos pertencem à União europeia da mesma forma que pertencem os Açores, Madeira, estão até no verso das notas de euro (à esquerda das Canárias).




Completamente de acordo.


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2010 às 15:22)

Vince disse:


> É sempre complicado e um pouco subjectivo definir os critérios geográficos quando  o continente é a Euroásia e ainda umas quantas ilhas, mas critérios políticos não podem ser nunca, de contrário teriam que incluir também na discussão locais tão distantes como Martinique, Guiana francesa, Guadeloupe, Réunion, etc, todos pertencem à União europeia da mesma forma que pertencem os Açores, Madeira, estão até no verso das notas de euro (à esquerda das Canárias).



Entendo:
Mapa da Europa, mostrando as fronteiras geográficas mais utilizadas[19] (legenda: azul = países transcontinentais• verde = países historicamente europeus, mas fora das fronteiras europeias).






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Paises Transcontinentais:*
*Azerbaijão* - de acordo com a maioria das definições - que consideram as montanhas do Cáucaso como a fronteira entre Europa e Ásia - este país tem uma pequena porção de seu território no extremo leste do continente europeu.
*Cazaquistão* - tem uma relativamente pequena porção de seu território na Europa, formada pela área a oeste do Rio Ural. Embora pequena face à área total do país, sua porção européia ganha em tamanho, por exemplo, de Portugal, Inglaterra ou Áustria.
Rússia - a parte do território russo a oeste da cadeia montanhosa do Ural e do Rio Ural é considereda parte da Europa.
*Turquia* - tem uma porção relativamente pequena de seu território na Europa, mais precisamente na região da Trácia, fazendo fronteira com Grécia e Bulgária. A maior parte de seu território está na Ásia, na região da Anatólia
*Armênia e Chipre* são geograficamente asiáticos, mas são considerados parte da Europa por razões culturais e históricas.
*Geórgia* - de acordo com a maioria das definições - que consideram as montanhas do Cáucaso como a fronteira entre Europa e Ásia - este país tem uma pequena porção de seu território no extremo leste do Continente Europeu ...

*Estatisticas:*






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fonte: Wikipedia


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Set 2010 às 15:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Entendo:
> Mapa da Europa, mostrando as fronteiras geográficas mais utilizadas[19] (legenda: azul = países transcontinentais• verde = países historicamente europeus, mas fora das fronteiras europeias).
> 
> 
> ...





Eheheehehh a malta passava os dias na praia em vez de 3,4 meses de praias cheias eram 9,10 meses lol... se já temos uma baixa produtividade imagino então como seria com aquelas temperaturas. 

Penso que o Chipre já não se encontra em territorio europeu... alias em rigor nem a Turquia ou Israel o que existe são interesses politicos e economicos para inserir certas regiões no contexto europeu... 

A nivel Nacional julgo que a Madeira não se encontra geograficamente em territorio europeu mas a sua população os seus costumes são totalmente europeus alias os Açores penso que já é mais discutivel Geograficamente pode se considerar que os Açores pertencem ao territorio europeu mais que a Madeira...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Set 2010 às 15:51)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Eheheehehh a malta passava os dias na praia em vez de 3,4 meses de praias cheias eram 9,10 meses lol... se já temos uma baixa produtividade imagino então como seria com aquelas temperaturas.
> 
> Penso que o Chipre já não se encontra em territorio europeu... alias em rigor nem a Turquia ou Israel o que existe são interesses politicos e economicos para inserir certas regiões no contexto europeu...
> 
> A nivel Nacional julgo que a Madeira não se encontra geograficamente em territorio europeu mas a sua população os seus costumes são totalmente europeus alias os Açores penso que já é mais discutivel Geograficamente pode se considerar que os Açores pertencem ao territorio europeu mais que a Madeira...



Acho que isto termina de vez com as dúvidas em torno da geografia da Europa e só com a Geografia da Europa !!

*Belém *
Como pode constatar geograficamente Malta pertence é Europa em todos os aspectos até mesmo geográficos e efectivamente no caso de Chipre tem razão pertence á Ásia Menor e é considerado apenas Europa por questões culturais e historicas (a historia com a Grécia creio com a ilha dividida ao meio ect .. )


----------



## Costa (25 Set 2010 às 20:10)

É preciso não nos esquecer-mos que metade do Chipre está sob o controlo Turco. 

Apenas a metade Sudoeste está sob controlo Cipriota (aka Grego)


----------



## frederico (25 Set 2010 às 22:00)

Costa disse:


> É preciso não nos esquecer-mos que metade do Chipre está sob o controlo Turco.
> 
> Apenas a metade Sudoeste está sob controlo Cipriota (aka Grego)



Já tinha referido isso. Em termos culturais, o sul do Chipre, pelo facto de ter uma matriz judaico-cristã (são cristãos ortodoxos) pode ser considerado um país do «Ocidente», mas a parte norte não.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Set 2010 às 00:46)

frederico disse:


> Já tinha referido isso. Em termos culturais, o sul do Chipre, pelo facto de ter uma matriz judaico-cristã (são cristãos ortodoxos) pode ser considerado um país do «Ocidente», mas a parte norte não.



Cristãos ortodoxos pode ser considerado um pais do Ocidente??!!!! daqui a pouco a Russia e afins são  países Ocidentais Big LOL 

Meu caro e não venha falar que a Grécia é Ortodoxa e é  Ocidental pois a Grécia é um caso a parte pois a Grecia é considerada Ocidental por motivos históricos e culturais mais concretamente de a sua civilização clássica ter sido um pilar para a civilização ocidental que conhecemos hoje...mas falamos do Chipre como pais independente como um Estado e não é por ter uma Igreja que de ocidental não tem nada alias antes pelo o contrario basta ver a forma como teve Origem a Igreja Ortodoxa para se comprovar isso... se o Frederico quiser pode ir a Torre do Tombo para comprovar isso ou então ao Wikipedia também serve. 

Cumps   

Volto a repetir BiG LOL 

cumps


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2010 às 17:24)

Boa tarde.

A assunto anda a resvalar para caminhos menos condizentes com o tema...

Para começar Malta pertence à Europa e deve ser considerado este país nas contas sobre o país mais quente.

Se falamos de média é fácil fazer as contas recorrendo aos dados do respectivos institutos de meteorologia.
Se falamos de extremos também há dados oficiais que se podem recorrer aos supracitados institutos.
Se falamos de "noções", subjectividades, etc, etc...deveríamos criar um novo tópico sobre "o que eu penso que é, foi ou deverá ser o clima".

Complica-se habitualmente o que é simples - típico dos Portugueses que depois são ases naquilo que teoricamente é difícil.





Em relação à Grécia: efectivamente a Grécia NÃO é um caso à parte. A Grécia faz parte tanto física como política, bem como historicamente do continente Europeu - mesmo esta denominação deve-se entender no contexto do "macro-continente" euro-siberiano.

-------
Por favor: não compliquem questões destas; este espaço é para troca de opiniões e não para discussões. Estamos aqui para partilhar saberes e para aprender.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Set 2010 às 18:54)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> A assunto anda a resvalar para caminhos menos condizentes com o tema...
> 
> ...



Ola Aristocrata partilho da opinião a nivel geral...o que eu quis dizer no comment anterior é que ser-se Ocidental não é sinonimo de ser-se Europeu, alias existem imensos paises Europeus que não tem uma civilização ocidental bem como existem alguns paises Norte-africanos e do Medio Oriente que tem uma cultura Ocidental exemplo mais evidente Israel por exemplo... o que disse e volto a referir é que a Igreja Ortodoxa apesar de pertencer a religão cristã não está associada antes pelo contrario a cultura Ocidental... alias a sua origem e formação comprova isso mesmo... paises maioritariamente Ortodoxos quase toda a Europa de Leste estão longe de ter uma cultura uma civlização Ocidental... exemplo mais evidente: Russia....


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2010 às 22:02)

SocioMeteo, boa noite

A questão central aqui em causa é o clima. E para isso analisa-se a questão geográfica e física para nos levar ao concreto da questão: "Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?".

Resvalar constantemente, ainda que possas ou não ter razão, é passar ao lado do que realmente estamos a considerar aqui.

As questões a que te referes nos últimos posts seriam melhor para analisar nos tópicos "Ciências da Terra e da Vida" ou então no "Outros". Apesar de ser um tema interessante não o é inserido aqui no tópico.

Off-topic: a cultura ocidental é entendida e estendida também a países da América (EUA, Canadá, etc.) bem como da Oceania (Austrália, Nova Zelândia, etc.). Inclusivé a Rússia está por esta altura fortemente "ocidentalizada"...


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 00:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Acho que isto termina de vez com as dúvidas em torno da geografia da Europa e só com a Geografia da Europa !!
> 
> *Belém *
> Como pode constatar geograficamente Malta pertence é Europa em todos os aspectos até mesmo geográficos e efectivamente no caso de Chipre tem razão pertence á Ásia Menor e é considerado apenas Europa por questões culturais e historicas (a historia com a Grécia creio com a ilha dividida ao meio ect .. )



Sim, o Chipre é na Ásia, mas ainda andamos nisto? 
Não coloquei em questão que Malta pertencesse à Europa. Mas tem que se fazer comparações de forma minimamente contextualizada. E sinceramente é até bastante difícil definir os requisitos para estas comparações.
As placas continentais também nos dizem algo sobre os limites reais da Europa geográfica. Garanto que terão surpresas.
Agora tudo é relativo do que querem comparar assim como as noções bastante relativas do que é ser mais quente.
Tudo depende do que se quer comparar e como.
Malta, se tivermos em conta a área geral  é  o país mais quente em média anual, por exemplo, da Europa.
Mas não é o mais quente, neste parâmetro, tendo em conta todas as regiões.


----------



## duero (29 Set 2010 às 16:01)

Hace días que no he podido escribir pues he tenido mucho trabajo, pero después de leer todas las intervenciones quisiera dar mi opinión.

Portugal es probablemente el país del Sur de Europa con veranos mas frescos y agradables.

A la latitud de Lisboa, Oporto o ciudades interiores como Braganza, España, Italia o Grecia, tienen ciudades con temperaturas muy superiores, Venecia en Italia tiene una temperatura de verano similar o superior a la de Lisboa.

Gerona en el Noreste de España, cerca de la frontera francesa tiene medias de verano de 23 grados, superiores a las de Braganza.

Tambien Grecia tiene temperaturas de verano superiores a Portugal.

El Oceano Atlantico hace que las temperaturas no sean tan altas como el Mediterraneo, un mar cerrado y mas caliente.



El "problema" es el invierno.

El invierno portugués por motivos de altitud, es mas templado que el invierno en otros lugares, sin embargo en zonas de montaña de Portugal las temperaturas son mas o menos similares que en locales de Grecia, Italia o España a la misma latitud y distancia de la costa.

Pero Portugal no es un país tan montañoso como España, Italia o Grecia (donde la mayoría del territorio son montañas), por eso no la mayoria del territorio tiene temperaturas mas altas en invierno. 
No obstante ya locales como Braganza o Noreste de Portugal a altitudes de 600/900 metros tienen temperaturas bastante frias comparables a las de cualquier lugar de otros países mediterraneos a la misma altitud.


En cuanto a las precipitaciones, considero que Portugal es un país bastante lluvioso, sin extensas zonas secas, de hecho seguro Portugal es mas húmedo que países como Eslovaquia, República Checa o Hungria (donde hay locales de 450 mm o menos)

Lo "peor" es que esas precipitaciones tienen mala distribución, locales con precipitaciones de 800 o 1000 mm tienen meses de Julio y Agosto bastante secos, es por eso hay secas en Portugal, no por causa de la cantidad de precipitación sino por su distribución y eso no va a mudar.

En CentroEuropa, países como Hungria no tienen locales por encima de 1000 mm y gran parte del país entre 500 y 650 mm con áreas de menos de 500 mm, pero no hay seca por causa de ser el verano la época mas humeda.

Mismo Budapest tiene un verano muy similar a Braganza en temperaturas, menor precipitación que Lisboa, pero la seca es dificil pues llueve en verano.


Como digo el verano portugués es probablemente uno de los mas frescos y templados del Sur de Europa.


----------



## duero (29 Set 2010 às 16:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> SocioMeteo, boa noite
> 
> A questão central aqui em causa é o clima. E para isso analisa-se a questão geográfica e física para nos levar ao concreto da questão: "Portugal, o país mais quente da Europa?".
> 
> ...



Australia e Nova Zelanda acho que sao moito anglosajones e con forte influencia dos USA.

Se é por iso, a cidade mais europea que eu tenho visto é BUENOS AIRES, capital de LA REPÚBLICA ARGENTINA.

Nao tenho visto coisa igual, áreas que poden ser Palermo o Napoles, outras que poden ser Londres, outras Madrid o Barcelona, e moitas poden ser París.

E acho que a poboaçao de BUENOS AIRES é a poboaçao mais europea de tudas, pois lá fican pesoas de practicamente tudos os países da Europa, sim, esto acontece tambén en USA, mais nos USA, tambén fican pesoas de outros origens como asiaticos ou africanos, e isto nao acontece na capital argentina.

E pena os políticos de esa naçao, pois LA ARGENTINA, ben podería ser una naçao moito desenvolvida.


----------



## duero (29 Set 2010 às 16:18)

Una coisa mais, sen relaçao ao tema.

Nao gosto do nome "occidental", pois ese nome nao é un nome que os europeus demos a nós.

O nome "occidental" é o nome que os arabos musulmanos dieran a nós, pois nos ficamos ao Occidente de eles, como nos chamamos a eles "cultura oriental".

Mais acredito que toda cultura que tenha respeto por ela, nao pode aceptar autodefinirse por o nome que diera outra cultura, nem pode autodefinirse como o contrario de outra, mais ela deve autodefinirse "per se". 
Isto é moito importante, pois hoje nem os indigenas da America gostan do nome de "indios" (Colón pensava que tinha chegado as Indias), pois ese nome foi o nome dado por os conquistadores. Hoje os indigenas de America gostan de autodefinirse con os nomes propios de eles, e nao con o nome que dieran outros.

Nos entao nao podemos autodefinirnos por o nome "occidental" pois é o nome que os arabosmusulmanos dieran a nos pois ficamos ao Occidente de eles. Se tiveramos un poquinho mais respeto por a nosa cultura nao diriamos asim.

Eu gosto da espresiao greco-latino, pois esa é a origen cultural de tudos nos.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2010 às 16:22)

> Portugal es probablemente el país del Sur de Europa con veranos mas frescos y agradables.





A sério é de morrer a rir pois quando falamos de Verão estamos certamente a falar das Máximas e aí creio que a região da Andaluzia espanhola é o que tem mais altas .... sendo que desconfio tb bastante da Grécia !!

Sem dúvida que considero a Itália como a mais amena sem sombra de dúvidas ....
Em Portugal a região do Alentejo, Vale do Tejo e Ribatejo e o interior centro são sempre escaldantes durante o Verão desde Maio a Setembro !!!
Portanto desde o Vale do Tejo, Alentejo, Sistema central Ibérico e toda a Andaluzia são escaldante ... e depois a zona da Grécia em especial na zona Montanhosa (não demasiado alta)


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2010 às 16:36)

duero disse:


> Hace días que no he podido escribir pues he tenido mucho trabajo, pero después de leer todas las intervenciones quisiera dar mi opinión.
> 
> Portugal es probablemente el país del Sur de Europa con veranos mas frescos y agradables.
> 
> ...



A minha opinião, que é a que vem em publicações oficiais e tambem, tão somente, a que observo desde há uns 10 ou 12 anos ( desde que começei a gostar de meteo), é que Portugal tem verões ( Maio a Outubro, ventos dominantes de N) mais frescos do que na bacia mediterranea, devido ( quase unica e exclusivamente) á media da Tmin, que é mais baixa que na bacia mediterranea, nesse periodo.
A nivel de extremos maximos e média da Tmax as diferenças são, modo geral, muito pequenas...apesar do indice de humidex, no mediterraneo, ser superior.

No inverno ( Novembro-Abril, ventos dominantes de NW/W) Portugal é tendencialmente mais quente, especialmente a sul dos 39ºN e no litoral, até 20-40km para o interior, numa faixa que tem invernos apenas comparaveis a certas ilhas do extremo sul do mediterraneo, isto num contexto Europeu.
No periodo de inverno Portugal é tendencialmente mais quente do que os paises mediterraneos principalmente porque a SST no Atlantico é superior á do Mediterraneo, no periodo invernal, e porque a bacia mediterranea é afectada muito mais directamente pelas massas de ar polar continental vindas de N/NE/ENE.

Posso dizer que os locais de Portugal com clima mais similar ás zonas mais quentes dos paises da bacia mediterranea são o Algarve, uma vasta area da bacia do Guadiana e a zona de Lisboa-Peninsula de Setubal, seguindo-se o litoral Setubal-Lagos, o Alentejo interior e vale do Tejo e areas do Douro superior/médio e côa.
As zonas cujo clima Mediterraneo se apresenta mais descaracterizado são as terras altas do norte e centro e o Extremo NW.


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Set 2010 às 17:03)

duero disse:


> Hace días que no he podido escribir pues he tenido mucho trabajo, pero después de leer todas las intervenciones quisiera dar mi opinión.
> 
> Portugal es probablemente el país del Sur de Europa con veranos mas frescos y agradables.
> 
> ...



Duero optimo comentario de alguem que tem uma perspectiva de fora, já tinha dito aqui que os portugueses de uma forma geral são um pouco intolerantes relativo a opiniões que vão contra ao que a maioria aceita e acima de tudo são muito exagerados...genero Portugal tem de ser o 1º em tudo e ter as coisas mais especiais em tudo ou então pode acontecer o inverso... 
E principalmente desde de os anos 70 quando os Ingleses começaram a fazer turismo no Algarve ate por uma questão de estrategia ate bem conseguida começou-se a instituir que todo o Portugal tinha o clima do Algarve e logo tinha o melhor clima do mundo... claro que o clima do Algarve comparado com 80% do territorio portugues tem um clima excepcional quanto mais comparativamente com as Ilhas Britanicas  esta é a minha leitura e a explicação para opiniões como o Aurelio que fazem este tipo de discursos... genero "os Bifes vem a Portugal no Inverno andam de manga curta logo temos o melhor clima da Europa pois temos sol"... é o que ouvimos em todo lado crescemos a ouvir estas coisas é natural quando alguem diz o contrario as pessoas não reagem muito bem... mas é engraçado que falo que a Bolha do Turismo Algarvio e Madeirense teve muito peso nessa opinião generalizada dos portugueses relativo ao clima pois anteriormente aos anos 60,70 eram ate contrarias a isso... alias com a emigração para o Brasil e Venezuela a opinião que se tinha de Portugal era de um pais rural pouco industrializado frio e chuvoso lol ate por alguns espanhois que cá vinham,porquê??? porque a maioria dos emigrantes que emigraram para o Brasil e Venezuela sairam das Beiras e de Tras-Montes, tudo tem uma explicação...
Mas Duero eles vem com essa conversa que Portugal é super quente e tal... mas a verdade é que falam falam mas não apresentam uma unica cidade Portuguesa nem a mais amena Faro... que tenha uma temperatura media anual superior a 18º graus... ao inves... eu so de repente vem-me a cabeça 15,20 cidades com essas temperaturas espalhadas pelo sul de espanha,secilia,malta,grecia,sardenha,etc 

Não mude de opinião Duero pois você esta correcto.... 

cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Set 2010 às 17:05)

stormy disse:


> A minha opinião, que é a que vem em publicações oficiais e tambem, tão somente, a que observo desde há uns 10 ou 12 anos ( desde que começei a gostar de meteo), é que Portugal tem verões ( Maio a Outubro, ventos dominantes de N) mais frescos do que na bacia mediterranea, devido ( quase unica e exclusivamente) á media da Tmin, que é mais baixa que na bacia mediterranea, nesse periodo.
> A nivel de extremos maximos e média da Tmax as diferenças são, modo geral, muito pequenas...apesar do indice de humidex, no mediterraneo, ser superior.
> 
> No inverno ( Novembro-Abril, ventos dominantes de NW/W) Portugal é tendencialmente mais quente, especialmente a sul dos 39ºN e no litoral, até 20-40km para o interior, numa faixa que tem invernos apenas comparaveis a certas ilhas do extremo sul do mediterraneo, isto num contexto Europeu.
> ...



totalmente de acordo... logo a influencia atlantica em Portugal faz com que o clima portugues tenha caracteristicas que o destinguem de os climas mais quentes da bacia do mediterraneo... 

cumps


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2010 às 17:38)

SocioMeteo disse:


> totalmente de acordo... logo a influencia atlantica em Portugal faz com que o clima portugues tenha caracteristicas que o destinguem de os climas mais quentes da bacia do mediterraneo...
> 
> cumps



Épá...mas os climas do Mediterraneo não só não são mais quentes ( se compararmos as médias) como o comportamento climatico anual e inter-anual é identico, devido á latitude similar ( 35-45ºN), como a padrões macrosinopticos e de circulação geral atmosferica identicos.
Acontece que Portugal tem influencias do Atlantico, menos quente no verão, que levam a que as temperaturas sejam mais amenas...Isto reflecte-se em verões mais frescos ( especialmente no litoral e terras altas) e Invernos mais quentes e chuvosos ( comparando locais á mesma latitude).
No Algarve ( o golfo de cadiz não é muito diferente a nivel de SST do Mediterraneo, no verão, e é mais quente no Inverno) as diferenças ainda se reduzem mais.

Outro factor que nos refresca no verão é a influencia das massas de ar secas que veem do interior da PI, que fazem com que as maximas sejam altas, mas que obriga as minimas a descerem bastante, devido ao baixo dewpoint.

De resto...a duração das estações, o comportamento atmosferico, etc são identicos..

O que nos distingue do resto da bacia é tão somente isto:
-Medias da Tmin inferiores no verão e superiores ou iguais no inverno.
-Medias da Tmax semelhantes no verão ( apenas os cabos e o litoral a norte de lisboa são visivelmente mais frescos, embora tenham tambem medias das minimas mais altas que muito do interior profundo).
-Médias da Tmax iguais a superiores no Inverno.
-Precipitações iguais a superiores, variando segundo um eixo SE-NW.


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Set 2010 às 18:00)

stormy disse:


> Épá...mas os climas do Mediterraneo não só não são mais quentes ( se compararmos as médias) como o comportamento climatico anual e inter-anual é identico, devido á latitude similar ( 35-45ºN), como a padrões macrosinopticos e de circulação geral atmosferica identicos.
> Acontece que Portugal tem influencias do Atlantico, menos quente no verão, que levam a que as temperaturas sejam mais amenas...Isto reflecte-se em verões mais frescos ( especialmente no litoral e terras altas) e Invernos mais quentes e chuvosos ( comparando locais á mesma latitude).
> No Algarve ( o golfo de cadiz não é muito diferente a nivel de SST do Mediterraneo, no verão, e é mais quente no Inverno) as diferenças ainda se reduzem mais.
> 
> ...



isso é tudo mt giro... e engraçado... mas a realidade diz-nos isto:

cidades com temperatura media anual igual ou superior 18º:
Alicante
Valencia
Huelva
Sevilha
Malaga
Alghero
LaValleta
Palermo
Catania
Corfu
Atenas
Nicosia

etc
etc

cidades portuguesas(RELEVANTES) com temperatura media igual ou superior a 18º graus: 

ZERO 




Contra factos não ha argumentos....


----------



## João Soares (29 Set 2010 às 18:07)

SocioMeteo disse:


> isso é tudo mt giro... e engraçado... mas a realidade diz-nos isto:
> 
> cidades com temperatura media anual igual ou superior 18º:
> Alicante
> ...



Uma pergunta inocente: Sabes distinguir Cidade de País?


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2010 às 18:11)

SocioMeteo disse:


> isso é tudo mt giro... e engraçado... mas a realidade diz-nos isto:
> 
> cidades com temperatura media anual igual ou superior 18º:
> Alicante
> ...



sim...eles lá conseguem ter umas médias 0.5 ou 1º superiores á metade sul de Portugal continental..nada de significativo..
Mas se comparares com as ilhas macronesicas...ou seja, comparando as ilhas e costas do mediterraneo ( essencialmente da parte a latitudes abaixo dos 38ºN) com as canarias, açores e madeira ( logicamente que excluo cabo verde), as atlanticas á mesma cota, são mais quentes.

Mas sim...comparando o mediterraneo entre os 35 e os 38ºN com o nosso territorio continental entre os 36.56ºN do cabo de santa maria e os 38º do eixo sines-beja ou os 38.48ºN do eixo lisboa-evora, o mediterraneo é umas decimas ou um grauzito mais quente, em média, e muito devido ás meditas da Tmin, entre mai-out, que chegam a ser 4-6º superiores..


----------



## duero (29 Set 2010 às 18:14)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Duero optimo comentario de alguem que tem uma perspectiva de fora, já tinha dito aqui que os portugueses de uma forma geral são um pouco intolerantes relativo a opiniões que vão contra ao que a maioria aceita e acima de tudo são muito exagerados...genero Portugal tem de ser o 1º em tudo e ter as coisas mais especiais em tudo ou então pode acontecer o inverso...
> E principalmente desde de os anos 70 quando os Ingleses começaram a fazer turismo no Algarve ate por uma questão de estrategia ate bem conseguida começou-se a instituir que todo o Portugal tinha o clima do Algarve e logo tinha o melhor clima do mundo... claro que o clima do Algarve comparado com 80% do territorio portugues tem um clima excepcional quanto mais comparativamente com as Ilhas Britanicas  esta é a minha leitura e a explicação para opiniões como o Aurelio que fazem este tipo de discursos... genero "os Bifes vem a Portugal no Inverno andam de manga curta logo temos o melhor clima da Europa pois temos sol"... é o que ouvimos em todo lado crescemos a ouvir estas coisas é natural quando alguem diz o contrario as pessoas não reagem muito bem... mas é engraçado que falo que a Bolha do Turismo Algarvio e Madeirense teve muito peso nessa opinião generalizada dos portugueses relativo ao clima pois anteriormente aos anos 60,70 eram ate contrarias a isso... alias com a emigração para o Brasil e Venezuela a opinião que se tinha de Portugal era de um pais rural pouco industrializado frio e chuvoso lol ate por alguns espanhois que cá vinham,porquê??? porque a maioria dos emigrantes que emigraram para o Brasil e Venezuela sairam das Beiras e de Tras-Montes, tudo tem uma explicação...
> Mas Duero eles vem com essa conversa que Portugal é super quente e tal... mas a verdade é que falam falam mas não apresentam uma unica cidade Portuguesa nem a mais amena Faro... que tenha uma temperatura media anual superior a 18º graus... ao inves... eu so de repente vem-me a cabeça 15,20 cidades com essas temperaturas espalhadas pelo sul de espanha,secilia,malta,grecia,sardenha,etc
> 
> ...



Curioso que los emigrantes a Venezuela salieran del Norte.

En España sucede algo curioso, y es que los emigrantes a América se distribuian en países según regiones de procedencia y el clima tenía mucha relación.

Creo que el clima determinó mucho el lugar de origen y destino.

*Los gallegos *fueron a casi todos los sitios, sobre todo el Rio de la Plata y Cuba, Brasil (Sao Paulo) y también a Venezuela, pero apenas hay origenes gallegos en Chile, país donde apenas fueron.

*Los asturianos *un poco por todos países pero sobre todo México y Cuba.

*Los vascos *un poco todos los países pero principalmente en Argentina, Uruguay y sobre todo Chile, pais con fuerte influencia vasca: Augusto Pinochet UGARTE, Michelle Bachelet ZALDIVAR, Sebastian Piñera ECHENIQUE.


Los *castellanos *sobre todo Chile.

Los *canarios *Venezuela y Cuba.


Vemos como el clima tuvo mucha influencia.

No hay castellanos en Cuba ni Venezuela, y la mayoría fueron a Chile y tierras altas de México.

No hay canarios en Chile, ni Argentina, pero son mayoría en Venezuela y muchos en Cuba.

Asi acontece algo curioso, muchas personas en Venezuela piensan que el clima de España es similar al de Venezuela, pues la mayoría que alla fueran eran canarios.

Y hay personas en Chile que creen que el clima es lluvioso o muy frio pues allí fueron castellanos y vascos.

Extraño que los portugueses que fueran a Venezuela procedieran del Noreste, cuando lo mas lógico dice que esas personas estarían mejor en el Sur de Brasil.


Pienso que el mejor lugar para los lisboetas sería MONTEVIDEO, pues en cuestión de temperatura el clima es practicamente idéntico, aunque difiere la precipitación, mas cercana a la de Porto, aunque con distribución mas constante.


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Set 2010 às 18:16)

stormy disse:


> sim...eles lá conseguem ter umas médias 0.5 ou 1º superiores á metade sul de Portugal continental..nada de significativo..
> Mas se comparares com as ilhas macronesicas...ou seja, comparando as ilhas e costas do mediterraneo ( essencialmente da parte a latitudes abaixo dos 38ºN) com as canarias, açores e madeira ( logicamente que excluo cabo verde), as atlanticas á mesma cota, são mais quentes.
> 
> Mas sim...comparando o mediterraneo entre os 35 e os 38ºN com o nosso territorio continental entre os 36.56ºN do cabo de santa maria e os 38º do eixo sines-beja, o mediterraneo é umas decimas ou um grauzito mais quente, em média, e muito devido ás meditas da Tmin, entre mai-out, que chegam a ser 4-6º superiores..



sim metade do sul de Portugal porque se falarmos nos restantes 70,80% do territorio as diferenças são então enormes... volto a repetir cidades como Vila Real,Viseu,Bragança,Guarda estão proximos a valores medios das cidades de Turim ou Milão por exemplo;

cidades como Braga,Porto,Aveiro,Coimbra com valores proximos a cidades como Marselha,Barcelona,Roma,Genova ou Florença

portanto continuou achar e a dizer o que tenho vindo aqui a dizer as nossas cidades mais quentes tem valores medios anuais de temperatura inferiores as cidades mais quentes do mediterraneo...


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2010 às 18:20)

Isso da média anual também não diz tudo sobre o clima de um determinado local.

New York - Central Park 40m - 40°47'N - Normal 1961 / 1990								

Média anual de 12,6ºC

Bragança 690m - 41°48'N - Normal 1961 / 1990							

Média anual de 12,1ºC

Mas o Inverno em New York é muito mais frio.


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2010 às 18:27)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sim metade do sul de Portugal porque se falarmos nos restantes 70,80% do territorio as diferenças são então enormes... volto a repetir cidades como Vila Real,Viseu,Bragança,Guarda estão proximos a valores medios das cidades de Turim ou Milão por exemplo;
> 
> cidades como Braga,Porto,Aveiro,Coimbra com valores proximos a cidades como Marselha,Barcelona,Roma,Genova ou Florença
> 
> portanto continuou achar e a dizer o que tenho vindo aqui a dizer as nossas cidades mais quentes tem valores medios anuais de temperatura inferiores as cidades mais quentes do mediterraneo...



Nada disso!
se falarmos do territorio continental a sul do eixo lisboa-evora, falamos de praticamente 40-50% do território continental.
nas ilhas a percentagem de terreno com médias iguais ou superiores ás médias que encontramos nessa zona do continente equivale a todas as areas abaixo dos 500-800m...é significativo...
Abaixo dos 16.5º de média anual ( 1960-1990) talvez nem metade do pais, na totalidade, tenha..ou vá...metade ( 40-60%)

Ps- os anos 70 foram frios..quando sair a normal de 70-00 ou mesmo a de 80-10 os valores serão bem diferentes

Ps- afinal, agora que estive a ver, já que o que disse acima foi a "olhometro", a percentagem. em vez de 40-60% deverá ser uns 60%


----------



## duero (29 Set 2010 às 18:28)

Dan disse:


> Isso da média anual também não diz tudo sobre o clima de um determinado local.
> 
> New York - Central Park 40m - 40°47'N - Normal 1961 / 1990
> 
> ...




Nao é tanto muito mais, se nao estao en erro Braganza fica con 3'5 graus e Nueva York con 0/1 grau, sao entao 3 gradinhos ou poco mais.

Mais o clima da costa Este dos USA nao pode comparar con os climas da costa Oeste, mesmo a costa Oeste dos USA é moito temperada, entao deve comparar costa Oeste con costa Oeste, nao comparar costa portuguesa con costa de Nueva York, se nao con a costa Oeste dos USA, como SEATLE, ou áreas dos estados de OREGON E WASHINGTON.


----------



## duero (29 Set 2010 às 18:29)

Ja fizera comparaçao mais vou fazer de novo

DATOS. 
MISMA LATITUD, MISMA ALTITUD, aprox.

POTENZA (ITALIA). 40º38'N. 826 metros de altitud.
En 3'2 89
Fb 3'6 85
Mr 6'3 67
Ab 9'5 82
My 14'0 72
Jn 17'9 58
Jn 20'7 29
Ag 20'8 34
Sp 17'4 64
Oc 12'8 91
Nv 8'0 115
Dc 5'1 106

Año 11'6ºC 892mm

CARAMULO (PORTUGAL). 40º34'N. 810 metros de altitud.

En 5'8 331
Fb 6'7 255
Mr 8'8 316
Ab 11'0 153
My 12'8 156
Jn 16'8 63
Jl 19'4 24
Ag 19'8 34
Sp 17'4 80
Oc 13'6 173
Nv 9'5 271
Dc 6'5 310

Año 12'3ºC 2166mm


----------



## duero (29 Set 2010 às 18:36)

A cuestiao de seca en Portugal nao ten relaçao con cantidade de precipitaçao se nao con distribuçao de ela.

Caramulo onde ultrapassan de 2000 mm, no mes de Julho ten 24 mm.

Mais

O inverno é un poquinho mais frio na localidade italiana, mais nao moito mais.

O verao é un poquinho mais quente na localidade italiana, mais nao moito mais.

A temperatura media anual e un poquinho superior na localidade portuguesa, mais nem passa de 1 grau. 
A diferencia é de 0'7 graus por cima, a localidade portuguesa, acho que nao é grande diferencia.

As precipitaçoes sao moito superiores na localidade portuguesa, mais o verao e practicamente igual.

Mesma altitude e mesma latitude nao ten grandes diferencias.

É obvio que Italia ten locais moito mais frios no inverno que Portugal, pois ten maior latitude e altitude, con áreas que fican a latitude de Burdeaux ou mais, e altitudes de mais de 4000 metros. 
Obvio que en eses locais a temperatura é mais fria, mais devemos comparar locais con MESMA ALTITUDE E MESMA LATITUDE.


----------



## duero (29 Set 2010 às 18:55)

Dan disse:


> Isso da média anual também não diz tudo sobre o clima de um determinado local.
> 
> New York - Central Park 40m - 40°47'N - Normal 1961 / 1990
> 
> ...




A mesma latitude que Braganza na costa Oeste fica o Norte de California, e os invernos nao sao como os de Nueva York.


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2010 às 18:59)

duero disse:


> Nao é tanto muito mais, se nao estao en erro Braganza fica con 3'5 graus e Nueva York con 0/1 grau, sao entao 3 gradinhos ou poco mais.
> 
> Mais o clima da costa Este dos USA nao pode comparar con os climas da costa Oeste, mesmo a costa Oeste dos USA é moito temperada, entao deve comparar costa Oeste con costa Oeste, nao comparar costa portuguesa con costa de Nueva York, se nao con a costa Oeste dos USA, como SEATLE, ou áreas dos estados de OREGON E WASHINGTON.



Para esta normal (1961-1990)

Janeiro apresenta uma temperatura média de 4,5ºC em Bragança e -0,3ºC em New York - Central Park. Quase 5ºC de diferença.


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 19:09)

duero disse:


> A mesma latitude que Braganza na costa Oeste fica o Norte de California, e os invernos nao sao como os de Nueva York.



À mesma altitude como são esses invernos da Califórnia?


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Set 2010 às 19:14)

duero disse:


> Curioso que los emigrantes a Venezuela salieran del Norte.
> 
> En España sucede algo curioso, y es que los emigrantes a América se distribuian en países según regiones de procedencia y el clima tenía mucha relación.
> 
> ...



eheheh mt bem Duero estas questões são muito mas muito interessantes digamos que antes de 1960 as populações ibericas viajavam mt pouco tirando nos grandes centros urbanos e a fama ou a percepção metereologica do clima de um determinado pais dependia muito de onde vinham os emigrantes... os Cariocas em geral acham( e acham bem) que em Portugal faz imenso frio muita chuva tempo desagradavel porquê??? porque os portugueses que emigraram para o Brasil apos colonização no sec.XIX ate 1950 foram quase todos do Minho,Tras-montes e beira alta eu sei pois fiz um trabalho sociologico sobre esse tema... por isso é q no rio de janeiro tem-se essa percepção do clima portugues... ehehehe e sabias que os Brasileiros chamam Galegos as pessoas de cabelo claro e pele mais branca principalmente as meninas??? eheheheh coisas engraçadas estas... 

Mas mt bem Duero obrigado pelos teus comments uma lufada de ar fresco aqui no forum... boas opiniões e analises sem duvida.

Outra coisa Lisboetas genuinos são muito raros maioria da população de Lisboa vem de todo o pais... é uma questão de gerações... Lisboa é um pouco a Buenos Aires de Portugal a população lisboeta vem de todos os cantos de Portugal:Beiras,alentejo,ribatejo,minho,tras-montes e ate galegos e asturianos existem imensos bairros galegos espalhados aqui na Margem sul para que se conste apesar de dantes chamarem-se Galegos aos habitantes do Norte de Portugal normalmente qualquer lisboeta tem chamada a "Terra" dos seus avos,bisavos por exemplo sou de Lisboa os meus pais e avos são de Lisboa mas o meu bisavo era do alto alentejo Portalegre e minha bisavo do ribatejo e ainda vou a esses sitios ver familia eheheheh a maioria dos lisboetas são a mesma coisa.

os Madeirenses como os vossos espanhois das canarias emigraram muito tambem para a Venezuela...


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2010 às 19:18)

duero disse:


> A mesma latitude que Braganza na costa Oeste fica o Norte de California, e os invernos nao sao como os de Nueva York.



Sim, os Invernos são mais quentes na costa oeste, mas os Verões também são bastante mais frescos. Os Verões são tão frescos que fazem baixar consideravelmente as medias anuais para valores impensáveis no litoral português.

Duas estações da costa californiana:

Eureka  (18 m / 40°48'N): Temperatura média anual de 11,6ºC
Mês mais quente: Agosto com 14,5ºC

San Francisco  (5 m / 37°37'N): Temperatura média anual de 13,7ºC
Mês mais quente: Agosto com 17,2ºC


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 19:26)

João Soares disse:


> Uma pergunta inocente: Sabes distinguir Cidade de País?



Tendo em conta a conversa ao nível de uma cassete riscada e repetida dos anos 80, claramente não.
As cidades em Portugal, geralmente, ocupam uma área ínfima em relação à área do distrito, para não dizer em relação à área total do país.
Ainda bem que instituições oficiais e credíveis já nos esclareceram um pouco ( muito falta ainda para descobrir) sobre como é o clima em Portugal.
E afinal a cobertura de zonas quentes é muito maior em outros países da Bacia do que em Portugal.
Assim, claro que tendo em conta a conjectura actual é muito perigoso fazer grandes conclusões.


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Set 2010 às 19:36)

belem disse:


> Tendo em conta a conversa ao nível de uma cassete riscada e repetida dos anos 80, claramente não.
> As cidades em Portugal, geralmente, ocupam uma área ínfima em relação à área do distrito, para não dizer em relação à área total do país.
> Ainda bem que instituições oficiais e credíveis já nos esclareceram um pouco ( muito falta ainda para descobrir) sobre como é o clima em Portugal.
> E afinal a cobertura de zonas quentes é muito maior em outros países do que em Portugal.
> Assim, claro que tendo em conta a conjectura actual é muito perigoso fazer grandes conclusões.



sempre aqui falei em cidades... falo em cidades pois é o que nos permite ter dados mais concretos e menos subjectivos... tendo em conta as limitações que existem já atras referidas para definir a temperatura media anual de um pais... perfiro falar em cidades que podem darem-nos uma ideia do clima de uma determinada região...

So uma pergunta quando viajam para o estrangeiro vão procuar saber a temperatura a humidade as condições do estado do tempo do pais ou de uma cidade lol de uma região remota de um vale encantado qualquer ou de uma cidade??? e não uma cidade qualquer pois so as cidades capitais de distrito tem aeroportos no minimo...


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2010 às 19:47)

Os dados aqui apresentados são sempre referentes a uma determinada estação climatológica e serão característicos de uma pequena área onde essa estação se localiza. Dadas as diferenças que podemos encontrar num espaço de poucos km, cidades grandes costumam ter várias estações climatológicas. Desta forma, é sempre conveniente referenciar bem os dados que aqui se apresentam, assinalando o nome, as coordenadas geográficas e a normal a que se reportam. De outra forma, andamos sempre a comparar alhos com bugalhos.


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 19:51)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sempre aqui falei em cidades... falo em cidades pois é o que nos permite ter dados mais concretos e menos subjectivos... tendo em conta as limitações que existem já atras referidas para definir a temperatura media anual de um pais... perfiro falar em cidades que podem darem-nos uma ideia do clima de uma determinada região...
> 
> So uma pergunta quando viajam para o estrangeiro vão procuar saber a temperatura a humidade as condições do estado do tempo do pais ou de uma cidade lol de uma região remota de um vale encantado qualquer ou de uma cidade??? e não uma cidade qualquer pois so as cidades capitais de distrito tem aeroportos no minimo...



Não sabia que as análises climáticas agora teriam que se basear no que os turistas procuram. Mas tenho a certeza que os turistas vão além de estar junto ao local onde se fazem os registos meteorológicos, pois como se tem visto, as temperaturas dentro de uma cidade podem variar bastante e eles não andam muito preocupados com o pormenor da localização da estação meteorológica que mediu os dados que eles consultaram. 
E uma coisa é a análise meteorológica, a outra é a climática.
Convém não confundir conceitos.




SocioMeteo disse:


> LaValleta é mais quente que qualquer capital de distrito portuguesa... mas é so mais uma cidade entre muitas e muitas do mediterraneo onde isso acontece isso para mim como lhe disse é motivo de orgulho. .



Epah que grande coisa, ser mais quente que qualquer capital de distrito de Portugal continental. Uma ilha à aquela latitude, muito mais a Sul que P. continental, ali no meio do Mediterrâneo...As cidades nem são representativas, quanto mais de uma região ou país inteiro...
Só se for num local com pouco mais que a capital como a Ilha de Malta!
Eu ainda nem escarafunchei a biblioteca aqui do ISA à procura de uma publicação sobre os variados climas de Portugal, mal me mexi porque agora tenho outras prioridades e nem foi preciso elas vieram ter comigo: e encontrei logo um local que nem sequer está entre os mais quentes da bacia do Guadiana mencionados pelo IM, com um valor algo semelhante de 18,8ºc perto de Alcoutim... Um pontinho ali ao calhas, no meio do nada e está feito. Veja lá que complicado!





SocioMeteo disse:


> e como Malta é um pais que eu saiba pequeno mas um pais é um serio candidato a ser o pais mais quente da europa...apesar de achar como mts users aqui já referiram uma discussão de dificil analise devido as limitações analiticas por isso fico-me pelas cidades e ai nenhuma capital de distrito portuguesa entra sequer no Top 10 das mais quentes lol. Mt bom mesmo que orgulho.



Fique lá com o seu orgulho, baseie-se só nas cidades que estas ocupam todo o território nacional, não é?
Já nós somos uns coitadinhos pois sabemos que em Portugal não há só climas nas cidades. Assim apenas ficamos só com a razão e o Sociometeo pode ficar com o seu orgulho.
Olhe que chatice, han...
Este assunto já teve discussão de sobra, não?





Dan disse:


> Os dados aqui apresentados são sempre referentes a uma determinada estação climatológica e serão característicos de uma pequena área onde essa estação se localiza. Dadas as diferenças que podemos encontrar num espaço de poucos km, cidades grandes costumam ter várias estações climatológicas. Desta forma, é sempre conveniente referenciar bem os dados que aqui se apresentam, assinalando o nome, as coordenadas geográficas e a normal a que se reportam. De outra forma, andamos sempre a comparar alhos com bugalhos.




Nem tinha lido a tua intervenção antes de postar, mas lendo a minha até parece.
Concordo na íntegra.


----------



## duero (29 Set 2010 às 20:05)

Dan disse:


> Para esta normal (1961-1990)
> 
> Janeiro apresenta uma temperatura média de 4,5ºC em Bragança e -0,3ºC em New York - Central Park. Quase 5ºC de diferença.



Bo, estaba en erro, acreditava que fora un poquinho menos en Braganza e un poquinho mais en Nueva York, mais nao é caso comparar Costa Este dos continente e Costa Oeste, como ja dizera, deves comparar con Costa Oeste dos USA, como Oregon e Washington (o estado, nao a cidade).


----------



## duero (29 Set 2010 às 20:09)

belem disse:


> À mesma altitude como são esses invernos da Califórnia?



Seattle, no estado de Washington, e ben perto Canada, a mais de 47º graus de latitude, se nao estou en erro, a media de Janeiro e de 5ºC aprox.

Os invernos de California nao parecen moito frios, mais ha forte nevoeiros, pois sao montanhas moito altas, nao conhezo como é o clima de California a 2000 metros, debo fazer pesquisa.


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 20:21)

duero disse:


> Seattle, no estado de Washington, e ben perto Canada, a mais de 47º graus de latitude, se nao estou en erro, a media de Janeiro e de 5ºC aprox.
> 
> Os invernos de California nao parecen moito frios, mais ha forte nevoeiros, pois sao montanhas moito altas, nao conhezo como é o clima de California a 2000 metros, debo fazer pesquisa.



Não se pode comparar invernos costeiros com invernos continentais e ainda mais de altitude.
É tão inapropriado a meu ver como comparar fachadas leste com oeste dos continentes e esperar coisas impossíveis tanto de um lado como do outro.
Isto aliás resume um pouco a minha perspectiva de que  comparações a nível climático são quase sempre algo limitadas.


----------



## duero (29 Set 2010 às 20:37)

Dan disse:


> Sim, os Invernos são mais quentes na costa oeste, mas os Verões também são bastante mais frescos. Os Verões são tão frescos que fazem baixar consideravelmente as medias anuais para valores impensáveis no litoral português.
> 
> Duas estações da costa californiana:
> 
> ...



JEJEJEJJEJE

SI, PERO HAY UN TRUCO.

Es verdad que en la costa de California por el enfriamiento del mar, hay nieblas y la temperatura de verano baja mucho, es verdad, pero;

¿CUAL ES LA TEMPERATURA DE VERANO 30 O 40 KMS AL INTERIOR?

20 KMS AL INTERIOR YA LA TEMPERATURA DE VERANO AUMENTA MUCHO.


SAN JOSE, BAY AREA

Janeiro.......10'3ºC
Julho..........21'6ºC

Ano...........16ºC


STOCKTON, 80 KMS AL INTERIOR DE SAN FRANCISCO

Janeiro.........7'1ºC
Julho...........25'7ºC

Ano............16'3ºC


KERNVILLE, 35º 43'N, 785 metros de altitude. 200 KMS A LOS ANGELES

Janeiro.........6'7ºC
Julho...........30'8ºC

Ano.............18'3ºC



O clima da Costa de California é moito particular da Costa, e cando digo costa e eso, costa, pois 30 ou 40 kms ao interior ja temos medias de Julho de 20ºC ou mais, e a 100 kms ou mais ja temos perto de 25 graus en moitas areas.


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 20:48)

duero disse:


> JEJEJEJJEJE
> 
> SI, PERO HAY UN TRUCO.
> 
> ...



Na Baja California ( México), essas diferenças acontecem ainda em menor distância e curiosamente ambas as localidades podem ser litorais.
A primeira, mais fresca no verão fica junto à costa do Pacífico, virada para oeste e a segunda, mais quente no verão e a apenas algumas dezenas de kms para o interior, fica virada para leste, para o Mar de Cortez.
Mas isto do verão aquecer para o interior aplica-se a mais alguns países.


----------



## duero (29 Set 2010 às 20:51)

SocioMeteo disse:


> eheheh mt bem Duero estas questões são muito mas muito interessantes digamos que antes de 1960 as populações ibericas viajavam mt pouco tirando nos grandes centros urbanos e a fama ou a percepção metereologica do clima de um determinado pais dependia muito de onde vinham os emigrantes... os Cariocas em geral acham( e acham bem) que em Portugal faz imenso frio muita chuva tempo desagradavel porquê??? porque os portugueses que emigraram para o Brasil apos colonização no sec.XIX ate 1950 foram quase todos do Minho,Tras-montes e beira alta eu sei pois fiz um trabalho sociologico sobre esse tema... por isso é q no rio de janeiro tem-se essa percepção do clima portugues... ehehehe e sabias que os Brasileiros chamam Galegos as pessoas de cabelo claro e pele mais branca principalmente as meninas??? eheheheh coisas engraçadas estas...
> 
> Mas mt bem Duero obrigado pelos teus comments uma lufada de ar fresco aqui no forum... boas opiniões e analises sem duvida.
> 
> ...



Sim, ha dous anos ou asim eu vi o filme brasilero "Tropa de élite", e en un momento o policia (era preto) chama a un rapaz "galego", e eu nao sabia porque ele fazia asim, despois ja senti que asi chaman a esas pesoas no Brasil. 

Acho que nas capitais ha pesoas do todo o país, mesmo en España as pesoas de Madrid a maioria sao de outros locais, poucos sao de pais e avos de Madrid, mais as pesoas de Madrid que sao de pais e avos, e bisavos e moitas generacioes de Madrid, chamanles "gatos", como o felino, mais nao conhezo o motivo. Só se que os "gatos" sao poucos, algun diz que nao sao nem o 10% das pesoas de Madrid, pois dende 1960 a hoje moitas pesoas foram lá do resto do país, e agora de outras áreas do mundo.

Sim, conhecia que aos portugueses de acima do Douro eran tambén galegos, acho que pode ser por o reino Suevo medieval pois o reino fora a actual Galicia, o Norte de Portugal, e Occidente de Asturias, Leao e Zamora, e foram dende o 410 a 585, mais de 170 anos, acho que pode ser eso o motivo que chamen galegos a tudos eles.


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2010 às 20:56)

duero disse:


> O clima da Costa de California é moito particular da Costa, e cando digo costa e eso, costa, pois 30 ou 40 kms ao interior ja temos medias de Julho de 20ºC ou mais, e a 100 kms ou mais ja temos perto de 25 graus en moitas areas.



Em Portugal também é assim:

Normal de 1971 - 2000:

Sines - Mês mais quente: 19,2ºC 

Beja - Mês mais quente: 24,3ºC


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 21:12)

Dan disse:


> Em Portugal também é assim:
> 
> Normal de 1971 - 2000:
> 
> ...



E até aqui na Estremadura há grandes diferenças da costa oeste para  a zona leste, virada para o Tejo.
Já saí de Lisboa com 35ºc e céu limpo e cheguei à Encarnação com 21ºc (+-) e céu nublado teria passado apenas 1 hora.
Isto a apenas poucas dezenas de kms de distância ( pelo trajecto rodoviário foi cerca de 50 kms), mas em linha recta certamente fica a menos distância.


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2010 às 21:55)

belem disse:


> E até aqui na Estremadura há grandes diferenças da costa oeste para  a zona leste, virada para o Tejo.
> Já saí de Lisboa com 35ºc e céu limpo e cheguei à Encarnação com 21ºc (+-) e céu nublado teria passado apenas 1 hora.
> Isto a apenas poucas dezenas de kms de distância ( pelo trajecto rodoviário foi cerca de 50 kms), mas em linha recta certamente fica a menos distância.



Qual Encarnação??

Acerca das diferenças entre Sines e Beja, a fachada litoral da peninsula iberica com maior gradiente é essa mesma, Num estudo as diferenças da media da Tmax entre Sines e Alvalade do sado, no verão, é superior a 10º, passando-se do clima costeiro para o clima do interior alentejano em cerca de 25km

Mesmo assim Sines ( um cabo) tem media do mes mais quente, em 71-00, proxima a 20º, e no mês mais frio tem 12.5º, o que a torna mais quente que bastantes localidades costeiras da california e das cidades mais quentes da Europa no inverno.
Interessante como a latitude e a proximidade ao verdadeiro forno que é o baixo alentejo, no verão, influencia Sines e o Litoral SW...Invernos quentes e verões tambem quentes a moderados que levaram alguns estudiosos a considerar essa faixa litoral como tendo um clima "semi macronesico"....algo muito distante do litoral centro e norte..


Utilizando o climate robot, do weatheronline, podemos ver as medias dos ultimos 10 anos com pequenas margens de erro....é interessante pois há mais localidades pelo mundo e em cada pais para comparar


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 22:01)

stormy disse:


> Qual Encarnação??
> 
> Acerca das diferenças entre Sines e Beja, a fachada litoral da peninsula iberica com maior gradiente é essa mesma, Num estudo as diferenças da media da Tmax entre Sines e Alvalade do sado, no verão, é superior a 10º, passando-se do clima costeiro para o clima do interior alentejano em cerca de 25km
> 
> ...



 Encarnação ( em Mafra).
É um vale aberto às influências marítimas ( que vai desde a praia de S. Lourenço até mais para o interior).
Nesta zona, noites com orvalho são algo frequentes mesmo até no verão.


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Set 2010 às 23:16)

stormy disse:


> Qual Encarnação??
> 
> Acerca das diferenças entre Sines e Beja, a fachada litoral da peninsula iberica com maior gradiente é essa mesma, Num estudo as diferenças da media da Tmax entre Sines e Alvalade do sado, no verão, é superior a 10º, passando-se do clima costeiro para o clima do interior alentejano em cerca de 25km
> 
> ...




clima semi-macronesico comparando com o clima dos Açores ou de Tenerife ou Cabo Verde??? com temperaturas medias anuais de 16,5º-17º em Sines??? longe dos 18º-19º das cidades mais quentes do mediterraneo?? já nem falo em Beja que apesar do seu verão torrido as medias anuais andam á volta tb dos 16º graus.... fora os episodios de neve de 2006,2009,2010 para a cidade de Beja lol para clma macronesico... tudo vale para fazer querer que o nosso clima é super quente e mais quente que os outros... lol  

e já agora Stormmy a pouco falas-te com razão que os anos 70 foram frescos e que anomalia em vigor poderia dar uma falsa perspectiva das media anuais e eu pergunto mas a temperatura so sobe cá??? em Huelva,Malga,Alicante,Palermo,Alghero,LaValleta,Catania,Atenas,etc não sobe???

..."El clima macaronésico viene determinado por los vientos dominantes (alisios), las corrientes oceánicas (corriente de Canarias), y su latitud geográfica. Abarca desde el clima oceánico, templado y húmedo de Azores y Madeira, hasta el tropical suave con pluviosidad muy escasa e irregular en Cabo Verde...." ai ai estes espanhois são mesmo desmancha prazeres...isto so para dizer que a definição de clima macronesico é muito subjectivo e pode ter varias interpretações...


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Set 2010 às 23:21)

belem disse:


> Não se pode comparar invernos costeiros com invernos continentais e ainda mais de altitude.
> É tão inapropriado a meu ver como comparar fachadas leste com oeste dos continentes e esperar coisas impossíveis tanto de um lado como do outro.
> Isto aliás resume um pouco a minha perspectiva de que  comparações a nível climático são quase sempre algo limitadas.




sim realmente é dificil entender os pre-requesitos de acordo com o Belem para se poder fazer comparações....

e deixe lá o Duero com as suas opiniões ok...


----------



## belem (29 Set 2010 às 23:31)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sim realmente é dificil entender os pre-requesitos de acordo com o Belem para se poder fazer comparações....
> 
> e deixe lá o Duero com as suas opiniões ok...



Não seja por isso, que até foi o próprio Duero que disse que comparar zonas de fachada leste com oeste, era incomparável.
Eu creio que é algo irrelevante comparar climas diferentes, certamente que  terão características diferentes uns de outros, nem que seja à escala microclimática. Não coloquei nenhum pré-requisito seja de que espécie for.
Só acho que se  usamos dados de um ponto quente para comparar com um outro ponto que já sabemos que é mais frio,  é um procedimento algo hipócrita, sobretudo quando tentamos usar isso para provar alguma coisa a uma escala mais global. Um ponto tem tanta relevância quanto o seu tamanho em relação ao território que ocupa. Nunca se pode generalizar ou tirar grandes conclusões a partir disto.
Aliás nem fui  eu que introduzi este tema aqui no forum...


----------



## Aurélio (30 Set 2010 às 12:19)

isto não tem interesse nenhum ... tal como o Dan disse muito bem, o que estão fazendo é o mesmo que comparar New York com Bragança ...
Isto não interessa para nada comparar médias anuais, é simplesmente uma enorme perda de tempo, bem como falar-se aqui em médias anuais de países.
Desculpem mas é simplesmente patético ...

Pesquisem mas é por localidades com o maior número de dias anuis com temperaturas superiores a 35º por exemplo ???
E depois façam a interacção com as regiões !!
Quente para mim significa calor ... e estou-me borrifando se faz 40º no Verão e -20º no Inverno .... quente para mim são máximas e não médias !!
Acham que este tópico já deu o que tinha a dar ....

parece uma cassete riscada dos anos 80 ....


----------



## belem (30 Set 2010 às 13:02)

SocioMeteo disse:


> clima semi-macronesico comparando com o clima dos Açores ou de Tenerife ou Cabo Verde??? com temperaturas medias anuais de 16,5º-17º em Sines??? longe dos 18º-19º das cidades mais quentes do mediterraneo?? já nem falo em Beja que apesar do seu verão torrido as medias anuais andam á volta tb dos 16º graus.... fora os episodios de neve de 2006,2009,2010 para a cidade de Beja lol para clma macronesico... tudo vale para fazer querer que o nosso clima é super quente e mais quente que os outros... lol
> 
> e já agora Stormmy a pouco falas-te com razão que os anos 70 foram frescos e que anomalia em vigor poderia dar uma falsa perspectiva das media anuais e eu pergunto mas a temperatura so sobe cá??? em Huelva,Malga,Alicante,Palermo,Alghero,LaValleta,Catania,Atenas,etc não sobe???
> 
> ..."El clima macaronésico viene determinado por los vientos dominantes (alisios), las corrientes oceánicas (corriente de Canarias), y su latitud geográfica. Abarca desde el clima oceánico, templado y húmedo de Azores y Madeira, hasta el tropical suave con pluviosidad muy escasa e irregular en Cabo Verde...." ai ai estes espanhois são mesmo desmancha prazeres...isto so para dizer que a definição de clima macronesico é muito subjectivo e pode ter varias interpretações...




Sim, tendo em conta  o «grande» rigor científico dessa informação em espanhol ( algum link para saber a sua origem?), devemos todos reger-nos por aí e esquecer as temperaturas que se fazem sentir nas zonas costeiras e basear-nos apenas em dados climáticos das zonas de montanha. E também temos que nos esquecer das definições climáticas mais aceites internacionalmente como as de Koppen-Geiger e  definições bioclimáticas tão completas e rigorosas como as de Rivaz-Martinez, que definem que Ilha de Porto Santo, por exemplo, tem um clima Subárido para Koppen-Geiger ou que a Ilha do Corvo tem um clima subtropical húmido.
A Ilha da Madeira apresenta um enorme puzzle climático, praticamente do desértico das Ilhas Selvagens ao clima temperado marítimo ( bastante húmido) das zonas altas.
Na costa Sul da Ilha principal, temos já locais a beirar o tropical para Koppen-Geiger, com médias do mês mais frio de 16,6ºc para o Lugar de Baixo numa série climática que nem sequer é assim tão recente e que ainda por cima nem fica localizada nas zonas mais quentes definidas pelo IM, da costa Sul da Ilha principal da Madeira.
Claro que as zonas mais quentes são lugares específicos, assim como os lugares mais frios, mas parece-me algo inapropriado definir tanto as Ilhas do Açores como as da Madeira,  como apenas Temperado Marítimo.
A única zona costeira com esse clima que conheço, deve ser a da Ilha das Flores e mesmo aí, por poucas décimas e no local da estação, não se chega a subtropical. Isto numa série climática, menos recente... Com o tempo, pode ser que se tenha tornado subtropical. lol
E claro que não é só em Portugal que se sobe de temperatura, mas também não se deve esperar que grandes milagres ocorram cá ou no estrangeiro para tornar as coisas assim tão diferentes. 
Normalmente os locais que são mais quentes, continuam a ser mais quentes, com uma ou outra excepção localizada, mas algo sem relevância.


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2010 às 00:57)

SocioMeteo disse:


> cidades com temperatura media anual igual ou superior 18º:
> Alicante



Outra vez? Mas ainda não teve tempo de actualizar os dados? 
17,8ºC é o que diz a AEMET.



SocioMeteo disse:


> sim realmente é dificil entender os pre-requesitos de acordo com o Belem para se poder fazer comparações....





SocioMeteo disse:


> volto a repetir cidades como Vila Real,Viseu,Bragança,Guarda estão proximos a valores medios das cidades de Turim ou Milão por exemplo;


É de ficar K.O.
E porque não comparar L'Aquila com Beja?


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2010 às 02:28)

duero disse:


> POTENZA (ITALIA). 40º38'N. 826 metros de altitud.
> En 3'2 89
> Fb 3'6 85
> Mr 6'3 67
> ...




Potenza (71-00) 40º36'N; 845 msnm. Datos oficiales del AEMET italiano 

En 4,0.....56
Fb 4,1.... 63
Mr 6'1.... 49
Ab 8,8.... 67
My 13,7.. 43
Jn 17'5... 30
Jl 20'6... 26
Ag 20'7.. 33
Sp 17'2.. 46
Oc 12'7.. 62
Nv 7'9.... 73
Dc 5'1.... 66

Año: 11,5 ºC....614 mm

Menudo bajón de precipitaciones


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2010 às 02:39)

SocioMeteo disse:


> cidades com temperatura media anual igual ou superior 18º:
> *Valencia*



 Valencia-Manises (Aeropuerto): 17,2 ºC. La estación de referencia.
 Valencia-Centro (con isla de calor notable): 17,8 ºC

 Fuente: AEMET


----------



## duero (1 Out 2010 às 15:32)

Pek disse:


> Potenza (71-00) 40º36'N; 845 msnm. Datos oficiales del AEMET italiano
> 
> En 4,0.....56
> Fb 4,1.... 63
> ...



Cierto, sorprendente la diferencia de precipitaciones, las temperaturas apenas muestran diferencias.

Yo saqué los datos de globalbioclimatics.


----------



## Golden Fields (22 Out 2010 às 21:38)

Portugal e Grécia são os países da Europa com mais horas de sol, ganhando Portugal por muito pouco. 

Parece que há aqui alguma gente que pensa que o clima mediterrânico será sempre sol e calor o ano inteiro, enfim.


----------



## Pek (4 Nov 2010 às 13:35)

Dispongo de nuevos datos sobre las medias anuales de cada uno de los países tratados salvo Grecia:

- Portugal: *14,78 ºC* de media y 15,20 ºC de mediana. Período 1961-1990. Número de estaciones utilizadas: 103 (94 del IM portugués y 9 de AEMET).

Fuente: http://www.igeo.pt/servicos/cdi/biblioteca/PublicacoesIGP/esig_2002/papers/p046.pdf


- Italia: *13,1 ºC*. Período 1961-1990. Número de estaciones utilizadas: 544
*13,4 ºC*. Período 1971-2003. Número de estaciones utilizadas: 544.

Fuente: http://www.climagri.it/relazioniFinali/3anno/Perini_III_anno.pdf


- España: *12,84 ºC*. Período 1961-1990. Número de estaciones utilizadas: 567
*13,06 ºC*. Período 1980-2006. Número de estaciones utilizadas: 567

 Método de cálculo: media de las 567 estaciones utilizadas con una pequeña modificación final a causa de la altitud media (la altitud media de las 567 estaciones era de 551 msnm, y la altitud media oficial del país es de 660 msnm).

Fuente: http://foro.meteored.com/cambio+cli...ados+de+cambio+climatico-t69392.5.html;imode=  (creo que el forero es trabajador de AEMET)

 Pues eso.


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2010 às 18:42)

Pek disse:


> Dispongo de nuevos datos sobre las medias anuales de cada uno de los países tratados salvo Grecia:
> 
> - Portugal: *14,78 ºC* de media y 15,20 ºC de mediana. Período 1961-1990. Número de estaciones utilizadas: 103 (94 del IM portugués y 9 de AEMET).
> 
> ...



Poderá ser uma boa aproximação à realidade


----------



## Pek (8 Nov 2010 às 23:45)

He hecho un estudio sobre Grecia con las 34 estaciones oficiales accesibles en la web del Instituto Meteorológico Griego y con una posterior corrección a la baja de la temperatura en función de la altitud media (0,65 ºC por cada 100 metros). Hay que tener en cuenta que la altitud media de las 34 estaciones utilizadas es de 120 msnm, y la altitud media real del país heleno está en los 450 msnm. Con todo ello obtengo una media aritmética anual para el país de *14,0 ºC* en el período 1955-1997. Tendrá algún pequeño error lógico al ser un estudio con pocas estaciones, pero creo que se aproxima bastante a la realidad.

NOTA: El estudio hecho para España con 567 estaciones incluye las estaciones canarias por lo que a la cifra final media que cito hace un par de posts habría que restarle 0,35 ºC (es más o menos lo que se diferencian las medias nacionales en función de la presencia o ausencia de las estaciones canarias) para corregir esa ligera desviación y comparar a igualdad de territorios y características (en los demás países fruto de esta comparación NO se incluyen territorios supracontinentales con características climáticas radicalmente distintas que puedan desvirtuar el posible resultado final). Por tanto, la cosa quedaría en 12,49 ºC para el período 1961-1990 y 12,71 ºC para el 1980-2006.

 Así pues, la clasificación final utilizando el período que más comúnmente comparten (1961-1990) o que más se asemeja a éste (1955-1997 para Grecia) quedaría (con los valores ya redondeados) y de más a menos cálido:

- Portugal (continental. 1961-1990):................................... *14,8 ºC*
- Grecia (continental+islas mediterráneas. 1955-1997):..... *14,0 ºC*
- Italia (continental+islas mediterráneas. 1961-1990):....... *13,1 ºC*
- España (continental+islas mediterráneas. 1961-1990):.... *12,5 ºC*

 Saludos


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jan 2012 às 15:21)

Pek disse:


> He hecho un estudio sobre Grecia con las 34 estaciones oficiales accesibles en la web del Instituto Meteorológico Griego y con una posterior corrección a la baja de la temperatura en función de la altitud media (0,65 ºC por cada 100 metros). Hay que tener en cuenta que la altitud media de las 34 estaciones utilizadas es de 120 msnm, y la altitud media real del país heleno está en los 450 msnm. Con todo ello obtengo una media aritmética anual para el país de *14,0 ºC* en el período 1955-1997. Tendrá algún pequeño error lógico al ser un estudio con pocas estaciones, pero creo que se aproxima bastante a la realidad.
> 
> NOTA: El estudio hecho para España con 567 estaciones incluye las estaciones canarias por lo que a la cifra final media que cito hace un par de posts habría que restarle 0,35 ºC (es más o menos lo que se diferencian las medias nacionales en función de la presencia o ausencia de las estaciones canarias) para corregir esa ligera desviación y comparar a igualdad de territorios y características (en los demás países fruto de esta comparación NO se incluyen territorios supracontinentales con características climáticas radicalmente distintas que puedan desvirtuar el posible resultado final). Por tanto, la cosa quedaría en 12,49 ºC para el período 1961-1990 y 12,71 ºC para el 1980-2006.
> 
> ...



Independentemente dos cálculos que nao sei se sao corretos ou nao, a metodología usada pelo meu compatriota é errónea, ja que quase a metade das estaçoes oficiais gregas oficiais do HNMS estao localizadas em pequenas ilhas, que aínda que sao muito numerosas ocupam uma extensao territorial muito menor da que ocupa a Grecia continental.

Há que ter em conta ademais que a Grecia continental somente chega até a latitude de 41ºC.

Os invernos na Grecia continental sao muito mais fríos que os ibéricos á mesma latitude e altitude.
Exemplo, hoje a cidade de Florina (600 metros e 40ºlatitude norte) teve uma mínima de -19.9ºC, e há 2 días uma máxima de -7ºC. O ano pasado Ormenio (cidade grega vizinha de Bulgaria) teve -20ºC a uma altitude de menos de 100 metros. Para atopar algo assim em Espanha há que remontar até o ano 1956 (o ano mais frío do seculo XX) e isso somente subimdo de latitude ou altitude. Na altitude e latitude de Florina/Ormenio nunca em Espanha nem sequer em 1956 aconteceram semelhantes temperaturas. No norte da Grecia cada 2 ou 3 anos há temperaturas assim.

Outro dado: em dezembro de 2001, Larisa (39ºlatitude e 74metros)  teve -20.4ºC de mínima e -10.0ºC de máxima
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=166480-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2001&mes=12&day=31&ndays=31

Em Atenas neva cada 3 ou 4 anos, e no mediterráneo espanhol á latitude de Atenas (entre Alicante e Murcia) neva cada 20, 30 ou 40 anos.

Mas como as medias sao mais importantes que os dados puntuais, Florina tem uma media em janeiro de 0.6ºC. Na península ibérica, as cidades a 1000 metros tem 2º (alguma cidade pequena como Reinosa ou Molina de Aragón), 3º (Soria e Avila) ou 4ºC (Segovia).

Saúdos.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jan 2012 às 15:26)

Os -19.9ºC de hoje em Florina





Os 15 primeiros días na cidade mais septentrional de Grecia, Nevrokopi 41ºlatitude e 509 metros


----------



## AnDré (15 Jan 2012 às 22:12)

Ferreiro disse:


> Independentemente dos cálculos que nao sei se sao corretos ou nao, a metodología usada pelo meu compatriota é errónea, ja que quase a metade das estaçoes oficiais gregas oficiais do HNMS estao localizadas em pequenas ilhas, que aínda que sao muito numerosas ocupam uma extensao territorial muito menor da que ocupa a Grecia continental.
> 
> Há que ter em conta ademais que a Grecia continental somente chega até a latitude de 41ºC.
> 
> ...



Apenas alguns reparos, Ferreiro.
O estudo que o Pek falou, não é do Pek, logo a metodologia não é dele.
Quanto muito poderás criticar a metodologia do estudo e não do Pek.

Depois, o que tu disseste foi basicamente o que o Pek disse ao longo de todo este tópico. Aliás, no post dele que citaste ele diz claramente que:



> Hay que tener en cuenta que la altitud media de las 34 estaciones utilizadas es de 120 msnm, y la altitud media real del país heleno está en los 450 msnm.



Portanto, estão de acordo.


----------



## João Sousa (15 Jan 2012 às 23:56)

AnDré disse:


> Apenas alguns reparos, Ferreiro.
> O estudo que o Pek falou, não é do Pek, logo a metodologia não é dele.
> Quanto muito poderás criticar a metodologia do estudo e não do Pek.
> 
> ...



Para mim e corrijam-me se estiver errado um grande factor para este clima mais temperado tem a ver com a corrente atlântica no sentido sul-norte que transporta calor. 
Fiquem bem


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2012 às 01:01)

AnDré disse:


> Apenas alguns reparos, Ferreiro.
> O estudo que o Pek falou, não é do Pek, logo a metodologia não é dele.
> Quanto muito poderás criticar a metodologia do estudo e não do Pek.
> 
> ...



Eu nao. como ja expliquei a metada desas 34 estaçoes do HNMS a metade (mais ou menos) estao en ilhas, pelo que o territorio continental está pouco representado. A densidade de estaçoes é muito superior nas ilhas que no territorio peninsular (continental) grego, donde o HNMS tem poucas estaçoes (e ademais a maioría delas na costa o muito perto da costa) pelo que a temperatura media de Grecia tem que ser muito inferior a do citado estudo, porque todos sabemos ja que as ilhas e a costa têm medias máis elevadas pela suavidade do seu clima. 

Saúdos.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2012 às 01:34)

Depois a cifra que da para Espanha de 12.5ºC (Canarias inclusive) é totalmente irreal.
Na Espanha peninsular há 47 provincias. Exceto as 3 pequenas do Pais Vasco as demais estao bastante ben distribuidas





Segundo AEMET das 45 capitais provinciais somente 11 têm temperatura media anual igual ou inferior a 12.5ºC, exceto Lugo, Vitoria e Pamplona as demais a muita altitude, 3 a mais de 1000 metros. Essas 11 capitais sao as seguintes

Burgos 10.1ºC
Soria 10.6ºC
León 10.9ºC
Lugo 11.5ºC
Vitoria 11.5ºC
Salamanca 11.7ºC
Teruel 11.8ºC
Segovia 11.9ºC
Valladolid 12.3ºC
Pamplona 12.5ºC
Palencia (AEMET nao da o dado, mas tem menos de 12.5ºC)


As 36 capitais restantes têm temperatura media anual superior a 12.5ºC, sendo algumas das mais quentes

Almería 18.7ºC
Sevilla 18.6ºC
Murcia 17.8ºC
Málaga 18ºC
....

Com 10 capitais com uma media inferior a 12.5ºC, 1 capital com 12.5ºC e 36 capitais com uma media superior a 12.5ºC (muitas dessas 36 com mais de 16ºC), como pode sair a media de Espanha de 12.5ºC???


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2012 às 17:29)

Ferreiro disse:


> Depois a cifra que da para Espanha de 12.5ºC (Canarias inclusive) é totalmente irreal.
> Na Espanha peninsular há 47 provincias. Exceto as 3 pequenas do Pais Vasco as demais estao bastante ben distribuidas
> 
> 
> ...



Não podes fazer a média da temperatura de uma região só com base na temperatura da capital, o estudo que o Pek falou referia que tinham sido usadas *567* estações, tu referiste apenas às *43* estações das capitais de província... Da mesma forma que a Grécia não fica bem representada porque as maioria das estações estão no litoral ou nas Ilhas do Mar Egeu, a Espanha não fica bem representada com as temperaturas apenas das capitais de província  

-----------------------------------------------

O caro Ferreiro insiste no ataque pessoal contra o user Pek e ainda ninguém percebeu porque, ainda por cima o user Pek nem tem participado no fórum


----------



## duero (16 Jan 2012 às 19:02)

Ferreiro disse:


> Depois a cifra que da para Espanha de 12.5ºC (Canarias inclusive) é totalmente irreal.
> Na Espanha peninsular há 47 provincias. Exceto as 3 pequenas do Pais Vasco as demais estao bastante ben distribuidas
> 
> 
> ...



CASTILLA Y LEÓN.

Burgos 10'1ºC
Soria   10'4ºC
Avila   10'4ºC
León   10'9ºC
Salamanca 11'7ºC
Segovia     11'9ºC
Valladolid   12'3ºC
Palencia (probablemente la misma que Valladolid o un par de décimas menos).
Zamora      12'7ºC

Castilla y León tiene una superficie de 94.223 kms2 lo que supone el 18'7% del territorio total de España, o lo que es lo mismo el 19% de la España peninsular.

De hecho Castilla y León supone el 16'15% de la Península Ibérica. 

Castilla y León es mas grande que países como Dinamarca, Suiza, Austria, Hungría, Portugal, Holanda, o la isla de Irlanda.

Baleares    4992
La Rioja     5045
Cantabria   5221
País Vasco 7234
Canarias    7447
Madrid       8221
Navarra    10391
Asturias    10604
Murcia      11313
Valencia    23255

Total       93723 kms2, y en estás regiones hay 15 provincias.

Además practicamente toda Castilla y León se encuentra por debajo de los 12'5ºC de media anual, las zonas que superan dicho valor ocupan muy poco territorio:

Ponferrada tiene 12'6ºC y es lo más cálido de El Bierzo, así que practicamente solo sería la capital comarcal y 5 kms a la redonda.

Los Arribes del Duero.

El Valle del Tietar, en la cara Sur de Gredos.

Algunos pueblos del Sur de Salamanca.

Hablamos de un territorio peninsular del tamaño de Portugal con temperatura media anual inferior a 12'5ºC.


----------



## duero (16 Jan 2012 às 19:06)

Quería decir que la suma de estas 10 regiones españolas es inferior al territorio de Castilla y León.

Baleares 4992
La Rioja 5045
Cantabria 5221
País Vasco 7234
Canarias 7447
Madrid 8221
Navarra 10391
Asturias 10604
Murcia 11313
Valencia 23255

Total 93723 kms2. 

Estas 10 regiones tienen 15 provincias y el territorio de la suma de todas es inferior a las 9 provincias de Castilla y León, que posee 94223 kms2.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2012 às 19:40)

Ferreiro disse:


> Segundo AEMET das 45 capitais provinciais somente 11 têm temperatura media anual igual ou inferior a 12.5ºC, exceto Lugo, Vitoria e Pamplona as demais a muita altitude, 3 a mais de 1000 metros.



Se a altitude média de Espanha são 660m, e se >1000m é muita altitude, então <300m é muito baixa altitude.
Quantas capitais provinciais estão abaixo dos 300m?

Pelo menos umas 20. Logo, 20 contra 3. 

O que se conclui logo que pelas capitais de provincia não podes estimar a temperatura média de Espanha.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2012 às 20:21)

Respeito as outras opinions, mas nao é possivel uma media de 12.5ºC em espanha.
Se a altitude media do país é de 660 metros, implica que a temperatura media das cidades a 660 metros deve ser 12.5ºC.

Segundo AEMET: http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos

Zamora (terço norte do país) 656 metros 12.7ºC
Madrid aeroporto Barajas (terço central do país) 609 metros 14.1ºC
Madrid 4 vientos (terço central do país) 690 metros 14.4ºC
Ciudad Real (terço central do país) 628 metros 14.7ºC
Granada (terço sur do país) 690 metros 15.2ºC

Para que a media espanhola a 660 metros seja 12.5ºC  as cidades do terço norte do país (x) deverían ter uma temperatura anual de 8.2ºC, ja que as do terço central e sul superam os 14ºC de media !!!!!

TMediaEspanha=(TMediaterçonorte+Tmediaterçocentro+Tmediaterçosul)/3

12.5º= (x+14.1º+15.2º)/3
x = (12.5ºC).3-14.1º-15.2º
x= 8.2ºC

As cidades do terço norte do país terían que compensar as altas temperaturas medias do centro e o sul com umas temperaturas medias baixísimas, que nao sao posiveis em Espanha a 660 metros, nem sequer a 1000 metros.

A realidade é que uma temperatura media de 12.5ºC a 660 metros somente existe no terço norte do país.

Zamora em verde, Madrid e Ciudad Real em laranja, Granada en azul


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2012 às 20:39)

Ferreiro disse:


> Respeito as outras opinions, mas nao é possivel uma media de 12.5ºC em espanha.
> Se a altitude media do país é de 660 metros, implica que a temperatura media das cidades a 660 metros deve ser 12.5ºC.



Porquê cidades e não locais? Ou só contam as cidades?
No Atlas Ibérico encontro estações a uma altitude menor que 660m e com temperaturas médias mais baixas que os tais 12,5ºC.

Por exemplo:
- SARRIA 'BARREIROS GRANXA', 550m, 10,2ºC
- ULZAMA 'GERDABEL', 543m, 10,5ºC
- CAPELADA, 398m, 11,0ºC
- ARCENTALES, 220m, 11,5ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2012 às 20:42)

AnDré disse:


> Porquê cidades e não locais? Ou só contam as cidades?
> No Atlas Ibérico encontro estações a uma altitude menor que 660m e com temperaturas médias mais baixas.
> 
> Por exemplo:
> ...



Nem sequera esas Tmedias compensam as altas temperaturas do terço centro e sul de Espanha. Ademais tes que mirar o periodo. Muitas dessas pequenas estaçoes, que sao do extremo norte do terço norte (no sul de Galiza ja sao muito superiores), têm dados dos anos 50, 60 ou 70, e em series curtas. Ja sabes que aqueles foram anos mais fríos. Tambem se Pek usa os dados de Grecia das cidades principais, o que nao podemos fazer e usar os dados das aldeias em Espanha.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2012 às 20:52)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nem sequera esas Tmedias compensam as altas temperaturas do terço centro e sul de Espanha. Ademais tes que mirar o periodo. Muitas dessas pequenas estaçoes têm dados dos anos 50, 60 ou 70, e em series curtas. Ja sabes que aqueles foram anos mais fríos. Tambem se Pek usa os dados de Grecia das cidades principais, o que nao podemos fazer e usar os dados das aldeias em Espanha.



Estás enganado.

 Atlas climático ibérico - Iberian climate atlas 



> La información básica utilizada en la elaboración del Atlas ha sido la de las normales climatológicas (valores medios) correspondientes al período 1971-2000.


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2012 às 21:16)

Mais informações do Atlas Ibérico:

A temperatura média anual das 1399 estações utilizadas, pela AEMET na construção do Atlas (incluem as Baleares) é de 14,1ºC.
A altitude média das 1399 estação é 502,8metros.

Tendo em conta que a altitude média em Espanha são os tais 660m e que a temperatura baixa em média 0,65ºC/100m, então a temperatura média em Espanha continental + Baleares andará à volta dos 13,08ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2012 às 21:18)

AnDré disse:


> Estás enganado.
> 
> Atlas climático ibérico - Iberian climate atlas



Ok, mas nao cambia o tema, sao umas pocas aldeias do extremo norte das provincias de A Corunha e Lugo. Pelo contrario, há aldeias do extremo sul, e inclusive cidades: Jaen, media de 17ºC a quase 600 metros http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-jaen-.htm 
Ao final se fazemos a media das aldeias da metade norte e a metade sul de Espanha tampouco conseguimos 12.5ºC, nem de longe.
Nao se pode comparar cidades principais gregas/italianas com aldeias espanholas, é fazer engano. Há que comparar nas mesmas condiçoes.

Saúdos.


----------



## duero (16 Jan 2012 às 21:51)

Si la región de Castilla y León ocupa casi el 19% del país, es muy posible que la temperatura media de España sea la que se señala.

Podemos analizar provincia por provincia.

*LEÓN 15581 kms2*

Tan solo la ciudad de Ponferrada supera por poco los 12'5ºC, y eso se produce solo en la ciudad, que es el centro de la comarca, 10 kms en cualquier dirección supone que la temperatura sea inferior.

En Astorga o León capital no llega a 11ºC y en La Bañeza apenas 11'5ºC. En Villablino la media debe andar por 9ºC.

Es una provincia muy montañosa y localidades a 1100 metros de altitud ya tienen medias de 9ºC, como Riello o Prioro. Es una provincia donde aprox. un tercio de su territorio o mas, se encuentran por encima de esa cota y buena parte de la misma está a mas de 1500 metros de altitud.

Si las zona mas cálida son 12'5ºC y la mayoría se encuentra a 11ºC y un tercio está a menos de 9ºC en la provincia de León la media bien puede ser inferior a 10ºC, y hablamos de mas de 15.000 kms2.

*PALENCIA 8.052 kms2*

En ningún punto se superan los 12'5ºC de media anual, ya que la capital es lo mas cálido y su temperatura debe ser alrededor de 12ºC.

En las zonas del páramo la media está entre 10 y 11ºC y ya en localidades como Aguilar de Campoo la media es de 10ºC. 

*BURGOS. 14292 kms2.*

En ningún punto se superan los 12'5ºC, sino que casi toda la zona de llanura se encuentra entre 10 y 11ºC (temperatura de Aranda y Miranda). A altitudes de 1100 metros las medias son de 9ºC y es una provincia con amplias zonas montañosas.

No creo que la media provincial alcanze los 10ºC siquiera.

*ZAMORA. 10561 kms2.*

Es una provincia mas cálida. La zona de Las Arribes es cálida y la llanura si que tiene medias de 12'5ºC en buena parte, pero por contra tiene las montañas de Sanabria y Carballeda que pueden compensar. La media provincial si puede estar en torno a los 12'5ºC

*VALLADOLID. 8110 kms2.*

La media de la ciudad es de 12'3ºC, es una provincia muy homogénea (tal vez la mas homogénea de España) e incluso en zonas de páramos debe andar en torno a 11'5ºC. Seguramente la media provincial ronde los 12ºC.

*SORIA.10303 kms2.*

Aunque algunas zonas se pueden acercar a los 12ºC son comunes las zonas con medias inferiores a medias inferiores a 10ºC. En áreas a 1300 metros de altitud las medias son inferiores a 8ºC y en Soria esas zonas son muy comunes. Probablemente la media provincial se encuentre en 9ºC o menos.

*SALAMANCA. 12350 kms2.*

Al igual que en Zamora tiene una zona cálida en las Arribes, pero la gran parte de la provincia se encuentra entre 11º y 13ºC. Las Arribes se vería compensada por las montañas del Sur. Probablemente la media esté en torno a los 12'5ºC.

*AVILA. 8048 kms2.*

El Valle del Tietar supera en muchas zonas los 12'5ºC, pero hay una gran parte del territorio por encima de 1500 metros de altitud donde las medias son de 8ºC o menos. 
La llanura Norte algo mas cálida que Avila capital tiene en Arévalo una media de 12'3ºC.

*SEGOVIA. 6796 kms2.*

Ningun lugar alcanza la media de 12ºC, ni siquiera las llanuras del Norte. Cuellar anda por los 11'5ºC de media. 
San Ildefonso a 1200 metros de altitud tiene una media de 9ºC, así que la media provincial debe rondar los 10ºC.



Las zonas que superan ampliamente los 12'5ºC son escasas, y se restringen a las Arribes del Duero y el Valle del Tietar.

Amplias zonas de llanura se encuentran entre los 11 y 12ºC y zonas de páramos y piedemontes ya tienen medias de 10ºC. 

Si a eso sumamos las zonas montañosas superiores a 1200 metros de altitud con medias de menos de 9ºC pero que a 2000 metros pueden ser de 5ºC no creo que Castilla y León alcance siquiera los 10ºC de media anual.

Y hablamos de la región mas extensa de España, de un tamaño superior al de Portugal.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2012 às 22:23)

Todo esto está muy bien, Duero, pero ¿qué pasa con el 81% restante que no es Castilla León? Incluso en Castilla León, que es la región más fría de España, Zamora a 656 metros tiene de media 12.7ºC. Pero aquí no estamos calculando la temperatura media de Castilla León sino la de toda España.
Calcular la media de un país es especulación. Lo único real son los datos oficiales de AEMET, y con esos datos, Madrid que está en el centro geográfico de España y aproximadamente 660 metros, que es la altitud media de España, y por tanto sería la mejor representación de lo que es la media española, tiene 14.1ºC en su aeropuerto principal y 14.4ºC en el aeropuerto de 4 vientos, así que realmente la media española no puede diferir mucho de 14ºC.
Esa es mi apuesta, y creo que sería la respuesta de AEMET también.


----------



## duero (16 Jan 2012 às 22:40)

Creo que nos hemos desviado del tema del topic, así que paso a contestar el tema en Diversidade climática de España.


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jan 2012 às 21:29)

Nevrokopi, norte de Grecia 41º norte e 509 metros, media de janeiro 2012 -5.6ºC

http://cirrus.meteo.noa.gr/forecast/bolam/index.htm









Inalcansável na península ibérica, nem sequer no mes mais frío de todo o seculo XX, fevereiro de 1956. Aquele mes:

Zamora (41ºnorte e 656 metros) 0.7ºC
Burgos (42º norte e 900 metros) -3.3ºC
Soria (41 norte e 1082 metros) -2.2ºC


----------



## Norther (1 Fev 2012 às 15:09)

Grécia tem estado muito fria este ano e vai continuar nos próximos dias, também tem melhores condições para isso tendo uma enorme massa de terra a norte do país que faz deslocar melhor o frio e com o anticiclone dos Açores a fazer bloqueio sobre a Península Ibérica é uma maravilha.


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2012 às 19:41)

A Grécia pode ser muito mais fria no Inverno que a Península Ibérica, mas também Nevrokopi fica localizada num enorme poço de ar frio. Só a titulo de exemplo, Helsínquia Kaisaniemi apresenta -4,2ºC de temperatura média para o mês de Janeiro (normal 1971-2000). Essa localidade na Grécia teve um Janeiro mais frio que aquilo que é normal em Helsínquia.


----------



## belem (8 Jan 2013 às 12:38)

Na minha opinião, a Grécia tem uma boa representação de estações nas suas zonas mais quentes e pouca representação de estações nas suas zonas frias (que ocupam a maior parte do seu território).


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2013 às 14:47)

André, nao sabemos as temperaturas do norte de Grecia a 1000 ou 1500 metros, mais sim sabemos as temperaturas a 600 metros, em cidades como Florina, Kastoria ou Nevrokopi, muito mais frías no inverno que Burgos, Soria ou León, a pesar de estar as gregas a latitude mais meridional e menor altitude. Pelo que acho que tambem a 1500 metros o norte de Grecia é inevitabelmente mais frío.
Debido a que as temperaturas sao mais frías em Grecia no inverno, tambem a neve permanece mais tempo sem derreter.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2013 às 15:15)

Ferreiro disse:


> André, nao sabemos as temperaturas do norte de Grecia a 1000 ou 1500 metros, mais sim sabemos as temperaturas a 600 metros, em cidades como Florina, Kastoria ou Nevrokopi, muito mais frías no inverno que Burgos, Soria ou León, a pesar de estar as gregas a latitude mais meridional e menor altitude. Pelo que acho que tambem a 1500 metros o norte de Grecia é inevitabelmente mais frío.
> Debido a que as temperaturas sao mais frías em Grecia no inverno, tambem a neve permanece mais tempo sem derreter.



Concordo que a Grécia seja mais fria no inverno que a Península Ibérica. O frio da sibéria chega lá mais rapidamente que aqui. Para chegar aqui tem que atravessar toda a Europa.

O que não concordo é que digas que é impossível eles terem tido temperaturas tão altas como as que às vezes temos. Quando a ISO 14 lhes entra pelo território a dentro, a temperatura em altura também dispara, só que não há estações para medir.
E por isso é que te disse que dia 6, apesar de aos 1500m teres registado 20ºC, aos 700m (Sárdon de Duero) a máxima foi de 2,0ºC.


----------



## AnDré (14 Fev 2013 às 15:51)

Novo tópico para o seguimento e discussão da cobertura de neve na Península Ibérica e nos Balcãs.


 Seguimento de Neve - Península Ibérica vs Balcãs - 2012/2013


----------

